# Lookin' pretty for OH 10



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Lookin' pretty for OH 10.*

*Official Lame Thread. A bit late to start a build thread...so im not. My car from 2010 on. Suck it.*
Summer 2009:
















Now:
















Decided against blowing all my money on new wheels this year and wanted more bang for the buck.....should be all installed with in the week. 
Hotchkis front/rear sway kit
FCP Groton Option 3 control arm kit
Meyle rear tie rod end links
034 High Density strut mounts
ECS 10mm + 15mm spacers
034 wheels studs + nuts

























_Modified by fbm93 at 7:34 PM 3-28-2010_


_Modified by fbm93 at 7:35 PM 3-28-2010_


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Nice! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (thepirate)*

ooo that is so what i want this summer....control arm kit and prolly hotchkis sway bar kit


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (Mihai_A4-B5_)*

Wheelz > All your stuff.
jk, shoud feel like a dif. car now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ricecart (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (Gti.1love.1life)*

had hotchkiss setup on my mk4 golf before. those bars are the tits man. canyon carving was soo much more exciting


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_Wheelz > All your stuff.
jk, shoud feel like a dif. car now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh i agree. but i just couldnt find anything i liked...and am tired of feeling like i drive a marshmellow. haha


----------



## jsquillz (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*








should handle nice


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
oh i agree. but i just couldnt find anything i liked...and am tired of *feeling like i drive a marshmellow*. haha

this!
I have started to collect suspension pieces too.
I am waiting until I have a bunch of stuff though so its a big, noticable change instead of really small incremental ones.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (laynehip1)*

^hear that bud. 
gotta make a car payment soon then ill be saving up for some bodywork i believe. yes, that will make me happy.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much did the H-Sports, end links, and strut mounts set you back?


----------



## kaban (Nov 11, 2005)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (robbyb413)*

so refreshing to see this, good things. your car will ride nice and worthwhile now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_Nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How much did the H-Sports, end links, and strut mounts set you back?


h-sports..$470 ish
strut mounts..$50 ish
rear end links..$60 ish
dont remember he exact costs. but yah forum has been super slow lately. lets pick things up ladies and gentleman!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Not a bad price on the h-sports IIRC, right? They used to be a tad pricier? What was your source?


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (robbyb413)*

yeah when i looked at hsports many moons ago they were in the 525 range. it will feel like a new car, just upgrading to a 19mm neuspeed rear sway made a hell of a difference


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_yeah when i looked at hsports many moons ago they were in the 525 range. it will feel like a new car, just upgrading to a 19mm neuspeed rear sway made a hell of a difference

^miss this guy.
but yah got them from purems.com cheapest place around...well that i could find.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Yeah they always have had the best price as far as I remember, but it wasn't THAT good. Good to know they're dropping in price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Post up some pics of the installed FCP kit and how it all goes together for ya.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: I said **** wheels. ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_Post up some pics of the installed FCP kit and how it all goes together for ya.









thank you, for getting mine to me in less the 2 business days http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

wes, very jelous of the sway bars


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (Lazer Viking)*

No problem. Same day shipping is something we pride ourselves in. Glad to hear the feedback.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. ([email protected]_Groton)*

big high five to FCP. they got thier **** together. 
yah im pretty excited for the sways too, Nic. haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

Guess I lied....picked up C5 vette wheels for $50 two nights ago.
Now the real question is... Polished vs. Color ??
Double staggered: 
fronts 17x8.5
rears 18x9.5 should be interesting










and are these; front et 56, rear et 61 ??
saw on another thread fronts were et 58 and rear et 65 http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4756948



_Modified by fbm93 at 10:34 AM 3-25-2010_


_Modified by fbm93 at 10:35 AM 3-25-2010_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_Double staggered

i cant wait for you to prove me right and pull them off


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
Double staggered: 
fronts 17x8.5
rears 18x9.5 should be interesting

How exactly is that going to work? Won't quatto/your ABS take issue with the fact that they're going to see your wheels moving at different speeds?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
How exactly is that going to work? Won't quatto/your ABS take issue with the fact that they're going to see your wheels moving at different speeds? 

Nope if i run 205/45/17 and 205/40/18 there will be only .8% difference. Well under the 3.0% recommended max staggered difference.
so i should be in the clear.








someone want to help me out on the offset question?


----------



## TheNightMan (Nov 28, 2009)

i CANNOT wait to see this double staggered malarchy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_big high five to FCP. they got thier **** together. 
yah im pretty excited for the sways too, Nic. haha


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: I said **** wheels. (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
Nope if i run 205/45/17 and 205/40/18 there will be only .8% difference. Well under the 3.0% recommended max staggered difference.
so i should be in the clear.









Oh, I see what you're doing there. I was picturing a smaller tire up front with a similar aspect ratio to the 18 (smaller sidewall that you've said you're doing with). Interesting.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Double staggered?! Whaaaaat. Haha I need to see pics asap.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_Double staggered?! Whaaaaat. Haha I need to see pics asap.

i have pics of them above


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

i totally support this wheel decision.
they would look really good dark blue
or dark purple


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

I say silver, sorry for all the Jettas


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

Silver doesn't look bad at all, but I say polished!! I'm glad to see you picked these wheels up for their right price. My buddy owns a corvette and can't believe people pay more than $100 for those wheels. You can't give them away to corvette owners. These are going to look good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (colinisneat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *colinisneat* »_Silver doesn't look bad at all, but I say polished!! I'm glad to see you picked these wheels up for their right price. My buddy owns a corvette and can't believe people pay more than $100 for those wheels. You can't give them away to corvette owners. These are going to look good!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









yah idk to polish or to powder coat is going to be around the same price for me. 
and its okay...all i could find was jetta's too haha.
i wasnt even gunna buy wheels this year but for $50 why not. prob gunna be a lil while before they get put on. need to save up for some body work first i think. 
dude i got them from had a 12s svt cobra, 11s camaro, and 10s vette all sugercharged. it was pretty nuts. said he had 20k into the vette motor.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

that's nutty and it would be fun to own a few of those haha. What colors are you thinking for the wheels if you do powder coat them?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (colinisneat)*

was actually thinking like a flat army green ...maybe purple. i really have no idea. really more worried bout getting the offsets right. little confused about them.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Flat army green could be sweet!! If they're 5x112, I don't remember corvette bolt pattern's, you'll need a pretty big spacer in front and rear. A 30mm in the rear would put it at ET31 which would be nice and then front 25mm would put it at +31, might want the offset a little lower though, but I dont even know if it's safe to run that big of a spacer up front. 
Also, based off what I've just looked up it's looking like 56 and 61 are the offsets on those sizes for sure, which you already know. 


_Modified by colinisneat at 8:34 PM 3-25-2010_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

thanks bud. yah a for sale thread said et58 front and et65 rear so i was a little confused. think im gunna try for final offsets of like et30 front and et20 rear. should be interesting to say the least..
gunna need to get a real fender roller this season haha. that metal pipe last year was too ghetto.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that might need some pulling in the rear with a 9.5 at et20. I'm doing et30 in the rear with my 9.5, for example, still have to get spacers though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

thinkin bout just making this my timeline for this year.....
what you think rob? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## joeeebmx123 (Feb 6, 2008)

so sick i cant wait to see these done!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (joeeebmx123)*

So changed my oil and did some spring cleaning in the engine bay area...musta left the radio on for too long(2 hours, my battery blows). Had to jump start my car before work at 6am sunday. FML hate that.
Flood watch today. Maybe my interior wil get soaked and i can get new seats and such haha


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

You guys coming to Dubs on Defrost?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_You guys coming to Dubs on Defrost?

Nah just Dustoff..... So you should go to that


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_You guys coming to Dubs on Defrost?

I am








I like this progress thread you have going. Those vette wheels are nice but I wouldnt polish them. I vote painted silver.


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

got a link?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]_Groton* »_got a link?

i have links...after this link haha. just follow the links. i hear that dustoff is some peeps favorite show of the year.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4823060


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_

I like this progress thread you have going. Those vette wheels are nice but I wouldnt polish them. I vote painted silver.









Thanks bud. Ill have more pics up by the end of the night. Going to see Lucero in Prov tonight. so good.
Im still up in the air about the wheels. My guestimation is they wont even be on the car till mid summer so i got time to decide....


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

you should put them on right before h2o. 
im saving up as much extra cash as possiable for my plans this year. my only deadline is h2o


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_you should put them on right before h2o. 
im saving up as much extra cash as possiable for my plans this year. my only deadline is h2o

Sounds like thats what will happen haha.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Welp i got the rear end done today and took a few pics.
Skipping class tomarro to do the front end...didnt know when id have a chance to get this all done. Will have to set up an alignment on my lunch break on saturday if i can get everything all done.
H-sport bar and brackets:








Meyle metal rear tie rod end link, wheel studs, and 15mm spacer:








Old rear sway...and plastic rear tie rod end links:


----------



## ayfour99 (Feb 28, 2008)

gunna be sick if u pull of the double staggared.. but it will suck if it gets fukked up ..


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: (fbm93)*

do work son!
Your jeans completely ripped now?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_Double staggered?! Whaaaaat. Haha I need to see pics asap.

i have pics of them above <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/screwy.gif" BORDER="0"> 
Of them on the car... I thought it was obvious.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (NickBroderick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickBroderick* »_

Of them on the car... I thought it was obvious.

welp. your gunna have to wait a while for that, bub.








not quite my top priority.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (d90dublady)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d90dublady* »_do work son!
Your jeans completely ripped now?









you see it was a little warm for jeans. so basketball shorts were needed. maybe tomarro some jean rippin will take place. they will get thrown out either way for sure.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

I cannot wait to see these on. They look awesome on some of those mk4s. I personally vote for army green, I think it'll compliment real nicely on the silver. Polish wouldn't be my favorite...
And I'm glad to see so many people running the fcp groton kit. I'm gonna order mine soon


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_
Thanks bud. Ill have more pics up by the end of the night. Going to see *Lucero* in Prov tonight. so good.
Im still up in the air about the wheels. My guestimation is they wont even be on the car till mid summer so i got time to decide....

hell yea


----------



## upperlevel2120 (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

Which control arm kit did you order from fcp? Can you post the link?


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: (upperlevel2120)*

Sent you a PM.


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected]_Groton)*

Grease those sway bushings, they will squeak like crazy if you don't http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Awarof4)*

Oh boy...today/night was fun...NOT!








More to come tomarro when i can function. Goodnight.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Alright heres the story followed up with some pics. I had done the rear end the other night(pics above) and that **** was a breeze.
So yesterday morning i get started on the front end with the help of a couple buddies of mine. Let me tell you, it suckeddddddd. Every freakin step was a hassle. Seized bolts, snapped bolts, bolts that wouldnt thread. Everything was a problem. Not to mention i think 034motorsport sent me the wrong strut mounts. No way in hell those were going to work.








to top it off i get in my car to go to work this morning and terrible squilling grind noise as soon as i start to roll. turns out i put 2 wheel studs in too far and was scraping against the hub AND i put the rear lower contraol arms on the wrond side..FML tonight also sucked.
andddd my brandy new front hotchkis bar was too big for me to put my ghetto skid plate on after...so thats going up in the classifieds. Id rather be low then sweeping corners.








thats all for now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

one sh*t storm after another


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

dont sell the sway. make **** work. you could always have some metal welded to the bottem of your oil pan.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

or you could just not worry about your pan much, im sure you have all seen how low my car was last year, i drove from pa to nj with airbag status and my pan never broke, soooooo


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_or you could just not worry about your pan much, im sure you have all seen how low my car was last year, i drove from pa to nj with airbag status and my pan never broke, soooooo

feerocknock v 2.0 ?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*

haha yah i know i should try and make it work, but im so fed up with it all right i now i dont even care. ill prob just wait till after i get it aligned and test it before i make a final decision.
would be nice to have the extra cash tho.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

So the car rolls again. Woo! but i have this new rubber scented air freshener.....
I need fender rollers in the worst way.....


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (fbm93)*

ahh, how i need new control arms and TRE's(mine are shotttttt)...Looks really nice with all those new parts in there.

_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_ but i have this new rubber scented air freshener.....


I hate that smell too.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*

got my car aligned today and also a new battery...lst 2 morning i had to jump my car . gets old fast.
now just to get my fenders rolled and maybe a basket for the roof rack before dustoff.
andddd a car payment. hate those.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Awesome. ABS light came on monday and got around to checkin what was up this morning...FML. Looks like i need a new one. eh?








blurry pic. sorry.
drivers side:








passenger side:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

whats the deal with the strut mounts from 034, i dont even think they make more than 1 kind?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (.Mad Hatter.)*

i actually didnt have a chance to give them a call this week, but they seemed way too tall. i tryed to install them with everything else and couldnt get it together, not even close actually. bummed me out.
the 2 post bolts on the struts did not even come close to reaching the top metal part that has the upper control arms bolt up to. rubber just seemed too tall.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (fbm93)*

Looks like you pushed your abs sensor in to far and it was rubbing on the cv...ask me how I know








Mine was so smashed in there I had to hammer it with a chisel! That little rubber boot came off I didn't notice it so I just pushed it all the way in http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: (thepirate)*

Its my birthday. Woo! The big 21.
The gf got me a basket for my roof rack, cant wait to get it on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (fbm93)*

no more work to the a4, just drunk as a skunk








my abs light is on also from the last time i had a wheel bearing done, the guy said the sensor was heat welded in and it probably broke coming out







ive just ignored the light. abs still works though


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *fbm93* »_Its my birthday. Woo! The big 21.
The gf got me a basket for my roof rack, cant wait to get it on.










I'm late but Happy Birthday, making me feel old. Turning 25 soon over here haha. Cool girlfriend as well to get you a basket for the rack!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

haha thanks Collin she is a cool girl. 
But yah i dont drink but at least ill be able to but a 6pack to whoever wants to help me work on my car in the future. haha
the u-bolts to bolt the basket on arent gunna fit so im gunna have to find somethin to work before this sunday....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Zip ties


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (James Himself)*


_Quote, originally posted by *James Himself* »_Zip ties









haha i dont know how i feel bout zip ties for something attached to my roof.
school work sucksss right now but it should be smooth sailing after this week. Im dropping my car off at the body shop friday to get my fenders worked a little bit so hopefully i can turn a bit better after that. then driving back to school so saturday morning i can go to a volunteer beach clean up event thing then head back home to work on the car the rest of the day to get ready for dustoff....need to get the basket on and clean up the car. so disgusto right now.
gf got ahold of this pic a while ago...mabe my new direction???


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

haha, i like it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.Mad Hatter.)*

andddd the basket is up on the rack. fenders get worked on tomarro morning while im in class.
i know im slackin hard on the picture updates but my car is pretty gross with dirt, grease, and bird ****.
ill have a good pic update when dustoff rolls around in a couple days. promise.










_Modified by fbm93 at 4:53 PM 4-15-2010_


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

my mom looked out the window and said " Wes your car is in the neighbors yard".
ugh fml dug the valence, muffler, and tow hook into their grass hill pretty good. along with slammin **** all day in prov. dustoff better be good.


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Happy belated bday dude mine was the 14th, cant wait to see the basket rack on!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*

dont sell your front sway, just trim your skidplate to fit around it. thats what i did with my panzer plate


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (skiba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skiba* »_Happy belated bday dude mine was the 14th, cant wait to see the basket rack on!

thanks man happy bday to you!








And i would just trim the skid plate but i have the panzer with home made hardware for it so it sits a little higher up. The ends of my stock bar basically almost reast on the plate. I dont know how i could really even make the hotchkis fit. The bar itself lays on the plate all the way across. But it is in the classifieds now so i can get my wheel project going.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

Dustoff! Get ready for a pic update very soon.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

heres some of my favs from dustoff today.
not much there for b5's. couple of s4's couple nicer a4's and handful of not so nice beater a4's.

ill have more of other cars when i have time to go through them all.
courtesy of Hannah-d90dublady


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

I thought you had some new wheels








Car looks sharp and I like your rock brake


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_I thought you had some new wheels








Car looks sharp and I like your rock brake









Well I bought wheels about a month ago but havent had the money to get things going. I have to make a car payment then thigs will get start with the wheels for sure.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

and.....i have an exhaust leak. awesome.
this will push back me getting the wheels on i believe. if i go the route im thinking that is.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

found my exhaust leak. Right after the downpipe there is a clamp thats rotted out. Hope to get that fixed soon.
And im changing my rear diff fluid as we speak...it sucks. I gots no hand pump to get that **** in there.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

heres a little vid from dustoff..swear ill have some photos soon. stupid busy with school work.








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5PE6ih4OQY


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (fbm93)*

so I just went and got a quote at $500 for installing 3" RAI test pipe, 2.5" piping to my borla muffler with a 3" turn down single tip.
should be making an appointment for the 13th.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

That's actually a pretty sweet video and I love how they synced that one guy with the song so he was singing it hahaha. Can't wait to see some pictures!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (colinisneat)*

haha I thought so too..song was kinda catchy








and Ive been tryin to get on my girls ass to finish editing her pics...both been super busy with school work lately.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

*[email protected]#$%^&*[email protected]#$%^&*([email protected]#$%^&*(*

UGGGHHHHH just posted all of the pictures up...took me about two hours to do and vortex said i had to log back in because it had been too long...needless to say i lost all of my work. So pictures wont be up for a little while. I am going to pull my hair out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you for the effort Hannahhh


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

PICTURES FINALLY!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

And thank you Hannah. 

Now for what should have been put together today. Exhaust shop called me back after I dropped the car off and said they couldnt do my exhaust. Have to look for a different shop tomarro. 










And one from last night when going out to my car at school.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why couldnt they do it?

That Passat on the Land Rover wheels looks siiiiiiiiiiick!


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Theres a big fine for removing the cat, take it off yoself and then get it done. $10k


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Why couldnt they do it?
> 
> That Passat on the Land Rover wheels looks siiiiiiiiiiick!


I was just thinking the same thing!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yah that passat was badass for sure. 

they said the downpipe would take them awile and I wouldnt have my car till next Tuesday....I work weekends so yah I need my car. Gunna have to call around to some places today.

But they were fine with putting the testpipe in for me. It was a custom exhaust shop so I think they were a little easy on that stuff.


----------



## BigTimBigTurbo (Aug 13, 2007)

do you work in brockton MA


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that caddy is sick, is that a static drop?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


>


also, what the hell is that extra pipe going on there?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

so the secondary 02 dosent throw a code.. thats the rai j pipe


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

BigTimBigTurbo said:


> do you work in brockton MA



no sir.

and the test pipe has awesome quality.

gunna order a magnaflow muffler and 42dd catch can tonight. woo!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh and yes James it is static. was retarded low....so awesome


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Making attempt #2 on getting the exhaust done, this time a little different.

Test pipe instal, fix rusted out section after flex pipe that wasnt stainless, remove resonator, and add 3" turndown tip.

42dd catch can should be delivered any day now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Progress on the exhaust.

Rusted couple that was rotted out was replaced, resonator deleted, and 3" turn down tip installed. Forgot to ask for my resonator back tho. :banghead:

Need to make second appt. for test pipe install and they are going to make me either a 2.5" or 3" down pipe to match up with the 3" test pipe...then done witht he exhaust. I hope.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

pic of downturn please!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You got it, bud! Looks and sounds way better. Need to get my hands on another valnce so I can fill in the cut out.


















And the cath can came in.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That was my exact plan!! I need to down turn an exhaust and fill the valence. It looks really good, I like the stock look of the pipe as well.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man im happy with how it turned out too. Just need to get test pipe installed along witht he downpipe made.

Hows the wheels situation, Colin?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A friend of mine took them to work, he's a painter at a dealership, and got them to all balance out. I'm just waiting to go to a Harley Davidson dealer on Monday for a valve stem, since I'm dumb and lost one of mine. Of course the one I lost is the really tiny size, not standard like the rears. They will be on this week, I've already put them on one side twice just to look at them and adjust the ride height haha.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ha nice man. im glad they are going to work out for you.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

upDATE:

Was supposed to have test pipe in and downpipe made for me yesterday but the shop was too busy. So did some other work instead consisting of finishing up changing rear diff oil, relocating passenger side hid ballast to under the headlight housing, putting in 42 Draft Designs catch can, and my gf polished up my intake mani. Could have came out little better but we didnt spend a whole hell of a lot of time on it because its going to get painted matte black sometime this season anyways, but looks wayyy better than before.

So hopefully next week I will have the test pipe, down pipe, and shaved exhaust cut-out on rear valence completed.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

You're from RI? I'm going to keep my eye out for your car around here. Looks good.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes, RI I am from. You get around this state much?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Once in awhile. I'm from MA and I always see you RI guys, maybe one day it'll be you.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

First attempt at filling in the exhaust cutout = FAIL 

Had plastic welded where I needed too but one isnt holding. Kinda fed up so its sitting in the garage with a glod of JB weld sitting on it. Hopefully that hardens up and can hold the back side while i fill the front with bondo.....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

hmmm, i always thought guys were just cutting out enough to fill the void...but this makes more sense. haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I thought about it but this seemed a little easier. Kind of regret it now tho. Puts more stress on the weld spots while working on it.....oh welllll


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks awesome dude! I don't get how you guys keep your coolant res. white. I bought a new one and its been in for a year and its already yellowish again


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

wanna buy a new one? i have one, lol


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

that is gonna look really bad. 

when we did mine we only peiced in. the problem is that you have to use a flat peice to fill in a curved peice. thats whare a lot of sanding and testing is needed. i used some mesh behind the spot that i filled. this gave it some strength so the plastic glue wouldnt crack around the seem. 

i have no clue why you would cut it like that. that is gonna be all out of shape:screwy:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Doesn't look bad to me...Geoff how much? PM me.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

TimKouch said:


> that is gonna look really bad.
> 
> when we did mine we only peiced in. the problem is that you have to use a flat peice to fill in a curved peice. thats whare a lot of sanding and testing is needed. i used some mesh behind the spot that i filled. this gave it some strength so the plastic glue wouldnt crack around the seem.
> 
> i have no clue why you would cut it like that. that is gonna be all out of shape:screwy:


 To be honest its lined up pretty straight. I measured it out before cutting and made sure to make it as far from the bend as possible. Still needs work but I will get it right. 

That and when its on the car and all clipped into place it will bend to shape...is what im hoping haha. Wont be perfect but nor am I. 

Chris, did you get the B6 resi?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

From that angle, I think it looks good man. 

You could always use some of that bumper reinforcement mesh stuff if it doesn't seem strong enough. 

And that all brown goodness you were talking about...be soo good. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah I got the B6 res. It doesn't fit right so I had to make it work. Maybe it turned yellow cause I used some engine degreaser on everything a while back...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yeah I got the B6 res. It doesn't fit right so I had to make it work. Maybe it turned yellow cause I used some engine degreaser on everything a while back...


 mm could be. mine is a little dirty right now from polishing the intake mani.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its not perfect but whatevs. Thought it came out good for no body work experience. Better pics to come...sorry for the terrible lighting.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Welp Timmy you were right. The valence is a little warped and that weld cracked again. Its staying on my car for a while. Looks okay but def was expecting a little better work. Im dessappointed with myself haha. 

one from a while ago that I found again. editing by d90dublady


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Welp Timmy you were right. The valence is a little warped and that weld cracked again.


 new sig.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hahaha your welcome


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So finally finished my exhaust project..i hope. test pipe installed and had my buddy fab me up a 2.5" down pipe. little better throttle response, louder, and can hear the turbo alot more clear (not sure how i feel about that yet )

butttt when we welded the exhaust up the tip got pushed closer to the rear valence and im starting to burn through that a little bit.

Going to New Hampshire to pick up something pretty tomarro too!! I will be sure to keep this updated.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm pumped to see that "something" you're picking up. You better have pictures as soon as you get it all put in!:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

And they said it wouldnt all fit...BOOM!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my...that looks exciting...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tis it was my friend...
just have trim for the dash left...anyone know how to get those two pieces out???


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I like what I see:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

nice find


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

Wesley, I'll pm you wheel specs sir.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Ill have pics up soo I promise 

Just need to get those dash trim line pieces switched out....havent looked into that much.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I think you owe us pictures. Can we has them? :laugh:

Edit-what are you pulling the dash trim for?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I think you owe us pictures. Can we has them? :laugh:
> 
> Edit-what are you pulling the dash trim for?


Im switching to wood grain trim from the silver...so it needs to goooo.

Alright heres the first look. Cleaned them up a bit more but still have a few things to work out like switchin the dash trim over, diode for the air bag light, and make the main bolts for the driver seat more solid.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Holy ****.. 
my favorite b5 interior. 
Period. 
:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

is it terra cotta? it looks light for some reason


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes sir. was a little dark when I took the pics, had to use the flash. 

and thanks Coopa, your the one that found em for me!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

nice, the seats looks pretty damn minty!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks man...they have their flaws but deff not bad for $300 haha.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That's awesome!!! ECS is having Terra Cotta mats or carpet on sale for that VW/Audi blow out, it might only be the mats actually.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow that looks amazing. Good find man


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

thats looks great! if you still need the floor mats, ECS is having that huge audi/vw blow out and you can get the terra cotta mats for something like 9 bucks.

fronts

http://www.ecstuning.com/Flyer-VW_And_Audi_Deals/ES370944/

and here are the rears

http://www.ecstuning.com/Flyer-VW_And_Audi_Deals/ES365997/


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Car is the tits:beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

veedub_337 said:


> thats looks great! if you still need the floor mats, ECS is having that huge audi/vw blow out and you can get the terra cotta mats for something like 9 bucks.
> 
> fronts
> 
> ...


Wow was actually gunna make an order to ecs with a buddy of mine. Thanks for lookin out im deff gunna have to scoop those up!

And thanks for the compliments guys...few bugs to work out but I like em so far.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Favorite car at the moment.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Bride of Frankenstein:


----------



## Insomniac2100 (Sep 11, 2003)

nice stitch job:thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

you rear valence looks like my front valence


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

haha love it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> you rear valence looks like my front valence


valence buddies....



James Himself said:


> haha love it


thanks. its a temp..but starting to grow on me.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally got my exhaust and seats to where I want it, thanks to my buddy Tony...dude can weld. Having a hard time with diodes and air bag light though. Should have worked but didnt for some reason. Made an attempt at painting my wheels but effed up on some steps. Got to try again tomarro and get more paint tonight.

pic to keep this thread alive. opcorn:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

and you are an amateur for not fitting ALL of that inside of the car.... it fits.. trust me, i fit carpet to headliner from a S4 into my A4 and drove from philly back to here with it.. lol


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> and you are an amateur for not fitting ALL of that inside of the car.... it fits.. trust me, i fit carpet to headliner from a S4 into my A4 and drove from philly back to here with it.. lol



true story, he wouldnt let me come, because he needed to put the dash in the passenger seat


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> and you are an amateur for not fitting ALL of that inside of the car.... it fits.. trust me, i fit carpet to headliner from a S4 into my A4 and drove from philly back to here with it.. lol


you may have me there...but my passenger seat was empty, HA! nah..you still win. haha :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

first time i ever talked to bobby on the phone...i heard that story, lol.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

A few pics of a B5 ive never seen before. Not a fan of everything done to the car but there deff alot of win here.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

How well does your intake work? What all do you have done as far as the engine mods go? 

I'm starting to plan out what I wanna do to mine, but haven't decided between going cone filter or just modding my box and putting a K&N drop-in in there...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

vr6pwns_me said:


> How well does your intake work? What all do you have done as far as the engine mods go?
> 
> I'm starting to plan out what I wanna do to mine, but haven't decided between going cone filter or just modding my box and putting a K&N drop-in in there...


Pretty much no intake on our cars make a difference besides sound and looks. If you want any kind of performance gains go with APR's Carbonio intake.

I have: APR chip, forge 007 dv, APR tip, 42DD catch can, 3in test pipe to 2.5in straight pipe exhaust to borla muffler, and vac/sai delete...not all usefull but thats it so far. Hopefully BT next year.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

that car is pretty old school, its long gone now


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Pretty much no intake on our cars make a difference besides sound and looks. If you want any kind of performance gains go with APR's Carbonio intake.
> 
> I have: APR chip, forge 007 dv, APR tip, 42DD catch can, 3in test pipe to 2.5in straight pipe exhaust to borla muffler, and vac/sai delete...not all usefull but thats it so far. Hopefully BT next year.


Yeah I heard about our intakes, I'm thinking I may just put a K&N drop-in in there as far as that goes...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

vr6pwns_me said:


> Yeah I heard about our intakes, I'm thinking I may just put a K&N drop-in in there as far as that goes...


Good idea :thumbup:

And yah Nic someone posted up a version of the _non_ p' chopped version of the car.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Good idea :thumbup:
> 
> And yah Nic someone posted up a version of the _non_ p' chopped version of the car.


Put a new MAF in and the K&N, got rid of the CEL and it feels like it's pulling a lot stronger just from the MAF even, like it wasn't boosting properly, would that make sense? It was also running lean...

I'm itchin to get the exhaust and other little turbo intake stuff done, and GIAC and call it a day.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

it makes sense to me. and I hear good things from GIAC.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

heres the real car...


















Oh and hopefully a little shoot and pics to come early next week. Got some new stuff going on.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Sorry if I missed it, whats that rear bumper/valence?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

euro s4 bumper....so nice


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> euro s4 bumper....so nice


Ahh. DO want! lol But I assume it costs a pretty penny...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

think I read somewhere its about a $1000 to have it shipped here..then paint. Lookin at $1250 for a rear bumper.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

friends dont let friends get SLUDGE: effffff these 1.8t motors :thumbdown:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Wow. What part is that?

I know any motor can technically sludge, but why does it seem these longitudinal motors do more so compared to the transverse 1.8's?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

breather hose coming off the valve cover.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Grab a silicone 034 piece....


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wes i have one of those for cheap if you need one.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah I was replacing it because it was extremely "squishy" just put another OEM one back in....so much more firm and not disgusting.

thanks for the heads up mikey and nic


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Holy crap mine didn't look like that when I replaced it!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah I wasnt happy about it...so glad the previous owner deff used syn oil 

I need to do my cam chain tensioner baddddd. next project will be under the hood love.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This is whats going on.


























and a fav from the local GTG.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

whatchou doin wit yo bumpas?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm guessing they are getting a nice shave


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I'm guessing they are getting a nice shave


You would be right, Sir!
Just in time for Waterfest


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

That breather hose is freaking naaaaaaaaasty. I need to get around to doing my cam tens. gasket really bad too. My 1.8t sounds like a diesel...

Bumper shaving should be a fun project yo. Your molding the rear valence to the bumper I'm assuming? should be clean :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Your molding the rear valence to the bumper I'm assuming? should be clean :thumbup:


negative. just a respray. shaving the front tho.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

can't wait to see the bumpers done, that 350z is nasty. seen it a couple times ive been to the red robin gtg :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ have I seen you at the meets before??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I did a shoot tonight but unfortunatly y'all will have till wait till im back from Maine on sunday or monday. 

Basically an overview of what my car has been up to the past month or so.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright here they are..few more to put up from Maine later on.

Bryant College sidewalk.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

fressssshhh


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

> fbm93
> 
> ^ have I seen you at the meets before??


maybe i drive the black A4 lowered with stock wheels. usually hanging around and talking with petr and his wifey


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ball-ller


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The car is looking perfect!! I love the new wheel color.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks gentleman...under the hood is going to get some lovin' next.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p_81l4DXlwM


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Dude, my brother and room mate listen to Gogol Bordello like mad^ Appearantly the dude was evacuated from his home town because of chernobyl?


Car's looking ill wesley. I actually like the flower/car shot, even for how girly it is.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

I like you


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

gogol bordello is the sh_t


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Gypsy rockers


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Gypsy rockers


even gypsies need to rock once ina while 

edit: photos taken by d90dublady


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

wow.. i actually enjoy gogol bordello, very folky its refreshing


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome....$85 ticket for no front plate today.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

So how do people in states with F&R plates, rock Euro plates? put them in the windshield?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> edit: photos taken by d90dublady


did your girlfriend beg you to give her credit on those? mine does it too, lol

i like gogol bordello, i havent listened to them in so long though


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that sucks about front license plates. one of my favorite things about PA, no front bumper holes i got pulled over the other day for speeding, and the cop told me i had a nice car haha. he may have chosen to ignore the fact that i had no exhaust except a downpipe and im tucking tire (theres supposed to be a certain amount of room between the tires and fenders) just a speeding ticket, id say i got off lucky


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> did your girlfriend beg you to give her credit on those? mine does it too, lol
> 
> i like gogol bordello, i havent listened to them in so long though





James Himself said:


> that sucks about front license plates. one of my favorite things about PA, no front bumper holes i got pulled over the other day for speeding, and the cop told me i had a nice car haha. he may have chosen to ignore the fact that i had no exhaust except a downpipe and im tucking tire (theres supposed to be a certain amount of room between the tires and fenders) just a speeding ticket, id say i got off lucky


haha yah she was upset because I gave cred on AZ but not on here.

Yah ive had just a europlate on the front of my car for the past year and now for the past 7 days i havent had either or and I get a ticket. blowsss. He was bustin my balls bout my exhaust and how my front end needs to be certain height off the ground or somthin like that. :banghead:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Saw your car this weekend at WF16. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man! Must have been when I went to watch the drag..only time I took the cooler with me. 

fyi: buying a bag of ice was the best thing I did all weekend  


Also, it was nice meeting/seeing everyone too. Thanks Nic and Dustin for helpin me out. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Those wheels look sooooo much better in that purple! Sick antlers too! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha im glad you like my rack, Chris


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

3rd to last at Waterfest. Haha  

http://www.waterfest.net/apps/SCResults16.asp?a=52


----------



## Suprem3 (Sep 7, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Im switching to wood grain trim from the silver...so it needs to goooo.
> 
> Alright heres the first look. Cleaned them up a bit more but still have a few things to work out like switchin the dash trim over, diode for the air bag light, and make the main bolts for the driver seat more solid.


i love the interior bro!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ Thank you 

Things are pretty slow now that WF has passed..changed my oil and replaced abs sensor. Thats bout it. Going to make a bracket for my license plate tonight. 

Should be able to buy a bunch of parts to get my disgusting CCT replaced and do some engine bay love...Id rather get more tattoos but this has got to get done!


----------



## Chadurn (Nov 12, 2007)

i saw ur car at waterfest too...really pissed i didn't take a closer look at the interior in person  i think the heat got to me and i didn't walk up close enough to notice it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chadurn said:


> i saw ur car at waterfest too...really pissed i didn't take a closer look at the interior in person  i think the heat got to me and i didn't walk up close enough to notice it


 next time  

So this is what no bad lights look like! haha 
Finally got my ABS and Airbag lights off after fixin some stuff and had my CEL codes turned off...of coarse came back on but yah thought I would share.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

cluster pixels > you


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yahhh believe me its on the do list. few things to do first and i have inspection coming up


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pictures from waterfest long awaited... 


































































































and the link for all of them... 
http://picasaweb.google.com/thorhannah/Waterfest16#


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Awesome job Hannah thank you!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Did it the lazy way but finally got the dash wood trim installed.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

how bad did you bend and break the alum trim?

i told you on audizine in a reply to your PM on how to get that off.. remove the bolster and twist the sheetmetal nut things. 

ah well.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha yah i was all ready to do it the way you told me then saw a guy posted on doing it like this....the aluminum trim didnt really bend bad at all to be honest. Its not perfect but its also good to be thrown back on if need be.

appreciate you giving me advice tho for sure, thanks


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm liking the wood, and I normally don't care for it. Also, awesome pics!! Almost bought these same wheels...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yah i used to not like the wood trim..but now i like it more. and it matches my interior more now.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I'm liking the wood, and I normally don't care for it. Also, awesome pics!! Almost bought these same wheels...


you went from 17's to 19's? unless JJ started making them in 18's whcih as of h2o last yr he said the tooling was 20g's and wasnt worth it. I told him if he made them in 18's, id buy the first f'in set. I hated my 19's.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Trim looks great. Should look into a wheel like this one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NARD...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_5720wt_1165


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That would be cool as ****..but its my dd as of right now. how would i go about installing that, out of curiosity?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, you wouldn't be able to run a airbag. But you grab a momo hub($70 ish) and then a nardi adapter plate($30 ish) to bolt it up. Unless you can find a nardi hub for a A4.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> you went from 17's to 19's? unless JJ started making them in 18's whcih as of h2o last yr he said the tooling was 20g's and wasnt worth it. I told him if he made them in 18's, id buy the first f'in set. I hated my 19's.


Negative, the set I was looking at was 18". Same style but maybe not same brand, they were that AH Car Design that supposedly were Schmidt wheels with the AH name on it because they were importing them. Either way I decided it wasn't worth it and still have my RS's. 

Also, I think the wood definitely flows better because of the interior color. If it were black, grey, or cream (basically any color other than what you have) it wouldn't look as good.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Trim looks great. Should look into a wheel like this one...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NARD...Q5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories#ht_5720wt_1165


Dang, goin after my next part haha. I think that'd look good!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so I now have all the parts to get my cam chain tensioner and some other stuff done...cept for intake mani spacer which is one back order from 034. Too bad but im just going to try and get away with using the old one. 

also ordered a rear o2 sensor from ECS for $70 shipped on clearance :thumbup:

hopefully in a week or two my engine bay will make me smile.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Got some work done...dissasembled and CCT installed. Dropping VC, intake mani, and coil pack cover off for powder coating tomarrow.

Broke my oil dipstick tube and N112 valve in the process


























and this..damn NJ


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

F**k EZpass, I just payed $127.50 last month to them 

What color powder!?! purple??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just got billed $150...I almost **** myself..going to dispute it tho.

Satin black IM and coil pack cover...and VC will be RAL 2000, a yellow orange I believe. Should match my interior im hoping..closest color match I could find and terra cotta was backordered.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

man fuk jersey, i had one of those from like 2 years ago. they only wanted $27 though, and your picture quality is better, mine is really dark


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so my VC is straight orange...like the dipstick. whatevs it dont look bad.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

and she runs..quite 

but I


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

pics please


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> but I


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> pics please


been raining since saturday night..but I will be at a show on Sunday so will prob just wait till then for my gf to take some when my car is clean.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

Nice dude. I'll be there on Sunday bright and early I'll look for you


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

awesome! think ill be showing but not positive.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Scale of 1-10 how was the CCT change? Did you use the tool? Can I borrow it??? :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just the CCT job was prob a...hmm idk 5?? Not good at the 1-10 game. haha

Just need an extra hand when it comes to switching the tensioners. Broke my buddies tool but luckily mine came with one too. But yah sure you can use it, Chris.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

how do you know if you need a new cam chain tensioner?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

if it chatters upon start up or at idle and sounds like a diesel....sounds like ****


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Could I really dude? That'd be awesome. ECS has them for $50 but I can't justify dropping $50 plus shipping on something I'll use once…I'll pay for shipping both ways. Just let me know.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hear yah on the one time use issue. I think we can work something out.... maybe s4 trim and other stuffs.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> I hear yah on the one time use issue. I think we can work something out.... maybe s4 trim and other stuffs.


S4 trim to borrow the CCT tool?? You crazy fool :what::what:

I was actually thinking today the trim wouldn't go with the seats. Birds eye is a light brown, it may clash a bit to much.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha no no...my aluminum trim and CCT tool for the birdseye trim...well send me a pic of it and ill see if i like it or not, I prob will. 

or we can work it out some other way.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I'll get some pics for ya...and that deal sounds decent. All the clips in place? I can't have no broke shiz.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

nah no broken shizzz. all the posts are there.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

**** the ******* hillbilly that left this in the highway!! 

I-95 doing about 65


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

What broke?!?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That clip thats hanging down and pushed in one of the lines that the clip holds....car runs fine though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My clip right there hangs down to and I get a nice scrape scrape when I hit dips in the road…I believe those lines are fuel and brake lines.


Birds eye. I also have the ashtray with birds eye on it, just haven't felt like pulling my radio to install it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Chris, if you open the ash tray and pull out on the bottom of the black face, gently yet with force, it pops off.. so the same with the birdseye and just puish it back on. no need to remove it.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh…I didn't know that. Thanks Bobby :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good im down to do tradsies. Let me know what you want to do, Chris. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

A few from d90dublady and her car at the show this weekend, Brokedown 2010.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hopefully these guys will be on for h2o...lower door mouldings are in the mail and then need things painted.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice dude, those are gonna look good. are you gonna color match them or texture them?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> My clip right there hangs down to and I get a nice scrape scrape when I hit dips in the road…I believe those lines are fuel and brake lines.


all of my clips are busted, last year i hung the drivers side back up with zip ties, im gonna have to rig the drivers side soon, those clips are hanging low


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

think im going to color match the skirts and mouldings. i remember kish doing texture..looked good but i think silver will look better on my car.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Been a little while..not much has been going on. School started up again so ****s slow. Re worked my rear valence again and got rid of the zip tie stitches....still not perfect but it will get there someday!

Just waiting to receive my lower door mouldings then get them and s4 sides painted. Maybe monster mats before h2o. But yah....

timemoneytimemoney :thumbdown:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I hate the whole time and money thing. 

If I had time, or the money, I'd be getting body work done before H2o. But I was stupid with money which left me no time to get the work done! 

Excited to see your car in person. I dig it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man! Ordered monster mats and amber turn signal bulbs...just waiting on door mouldings so they can get painted.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

One cell pic from a Subie meet I went to.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Praying Mantis' support shaved exhaust cutouts. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the valence looks good, i really need to get around to doing mine, what did you use to put it together?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks. Its not perfect but its good for now. I did a light plastic weld and then Fusor bumper adhesive that Geoff sent me. Some bondo over that to smooth it down. Sand down to 230grit, filler primer, and then rustoleum textured plastic spray paint.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

want to do one for me? haha. I need to do this but I guess other things are in line first.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I saw you at H2o. I think we made eye contact, I was going to say hi but you don't know who I am HA. Car looks a lot lower in person.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Nick was your car there? I was parked 2 spots away from Wes.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> I saw you at H2o. I think we made eye contact, I was going to say hi but you don't know who I am HA. Car looks a lot lower in person.


This is super awkward lol nick why didn't you hit me up? I was looking forward to meeting you

Nick broke his oil pan somewhere inPA on the way down


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

Car looks awesome... saw her at the dustoff earlier this year but Im diggin the changes uve made since then :thumbup: Front plate tickets are such a pain in the ass, when i lived in ri i'd just keep my plate in the trunk with the bracket on it... got pulled over a few times and always just used the "it just fell off this morning and im on the way to a shop to have them take care of it" excuse and somehow it always worked


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> I saw you at H2o. I think we made eye contact, I was going to say hi but you don't know who I am HA. Car looks a lot lower in person.


haha eh idk if I saw you or not, shulda came over and said hi. but I blame my balloon tires for making my car look like its taller than it is. 

Colin...its not bad really. Give it a tr and you will figure out what needs to be done.

Thanks Drumonay..its a work in progress.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lol. I was going to. You look nothing like I imagined.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yikes! ha well for those who dont know me...









Thanks James :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ton of pics from H2Oi weekend...prob just gunna upload a bunch more on here too I think.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Photo cred to Hannah Rigney. Enjoy!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

So many B5's I love it!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

nice pics, thanks for the ones of mine:thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Nick was your car there? I was parked 2 spots away from Wes.


My car destroyed itself the day I was supposed to drive it down.



James Himself said:


> This is super awkward lol nick why didn't you hit me up? I was looking forward to meeting you
> 
> Nick broke his oil pan somewhere inPA on the way down


I was looking forward to meeting everyone, we just didn't do H2o right this year. Next year will be waaaay better for me.

Turns out it was my tranny pan btw. $470 ftl.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

$470 ouch man thats rough


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Happy Halloween. 










Finally had time to change my oil cooler yesterday too. Car was sitting in a parking lot at school for about 2 weeks. :banghead:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

did you put in an external one or simply replace the OEM one?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just replaced the OEM one. It was pretty straight forward.


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

fbm93 said:


>


 Uh, is that crap still around? 

Love your interior. More pictures of it please!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yugoslavia! said:


> Uh, is that crap still around?
> 
> Love your interior. More pictures of it please!


 what crap? 

If you go back a few pages you can see more pics of the interior too.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

dubbitch's car...drama seems to follow it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well thats true. But an ill car none the less.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Yikes! ha well for those who dont know me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha I know dude. Havent really been riding lately, too busy with school and work.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

2 new tires, alignment, and wheel balance after a blowout on the highway.

photoshoot today will have pics up soon.

2 new front axels and prob raising my car for winter this weekend.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Boo winter, Ya Florida.:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

welp im just about in winter mode. last shoot of the season.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm considering taking some shots tomorrow before my winter wheels go on. 

Also check AZ re: your brake thread.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Winter height, axels replaced, and hand brake works again. 

:vampire:umpkin::vampire:umpkin::thumbup:


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

thanks foe my pic


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks foe lookin pretty!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thanks foe bein pretty


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

What's your winter height?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure, havent measured it yet. last year it was just under 25gtf. Ill measure it out this weekend. What were you thinking?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

haha. get nudz.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Gloria sounds hot


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

it's much better when we think gloria is a hot chick that is into cars....it kinda looks like a chick's hand writing....I hope it's not a crazy stalker guy


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

or a 300lb'r :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wintering height..may come up a bit more. 24" front 24.5" rear










will have a better update this weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

That looks like your normal height :laugh: eace:

Ahhhh Florida home of flat smooth rodes and 80 degree weather all year round.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Chris, your a dick. haha

I havent scraped in weeks at this height!!! nuts. It came up about 1.5" so I guess it was lower then the 23" I though I was at this summer.


----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

pink post it note... thats a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

I raised mine up to 24.5" all around, 1.5" from where i was at for the summer. I haven't hit **** either, I feel like I'm driving a monster truck now lol. It is amazing how much better the car handles raised up closer to stock height though, it just rips through the twisties.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

1SHARPCACTUS said:


> I raised mine up to 24.5" all around, 1.5" from where i was at for the summer. I haven't hit **** either, I feel like I'm driving a monster truck now lol. It is amazing how much better the car handles raised up closer to stock height though, it just rips through the twisties.


haha yah thats a true fact. It does drive nicer but it hurts to look at.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

A couple from the summer that I liked..already miss the warm weather.


----------



## 1SHARPCACTUS (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah I know, I call it my monster truck now lol. It will be slammed again come spring.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm going to try and go through the winter at 22 1/4"... I can't bare to look at her any higher. 

Your winter height still looks good!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I might bring it up a little more. 25gtf range. Ill be heading up to maine for thanksgiving to visit my dad and the roads get a little rough. I scrape pretty good in the summer up there I can only imagine when the roads freeze up and get ****ty!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

You're making me want to 4x4 it and not worry about anything this winter. My coils are ****ing TIGHT right now, making it impossible to raise it so it's going to take some work. Pb blaster and lube I guess.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you mean they are tight? Arent your coils fairly new?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Picked up these girls on the _cheappp_ just need to figure out tires and adapters now.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Picked up these girls on the _cheappp_ just need to figure out tires and adapters now.


opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

you son of a bitch....

8.5 all around or staggered?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha they were too cheap I couldnt resist..he even delivered them to school for me 

18x8/10


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

i want them but im not sure how 10s will fit...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> i want them but im not sure how 10s will fit...


Ill let you know


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

lol, want to try the RFs?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What were the final et's again on those? I forgot.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

19 from what i measured.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo wes, pm me your cell number when you get a chance

(Or put it on a pink sticky note on my car kthnx)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

How wide were the fronts, 8.5"? If so how did you not get them to work right?

Pm sent James buddy


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya 8.5 all around. i didnt want to buy new tires or roll my newly painted fenders :facepalm:

fitment should be the same as Nic's 8s with et13.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> ya 8.5 all around. i didnt want to buy new tires or roll my newly painted fenders :facepalm:
> 
> fitment should be the same as Nic's 8s with et13.


If .5" is 12mm ish then wouldnt Nic's et's have to be 7 in the front to be the same??

pshh id love to have rf's but im sure you want cash on top and that wouldn be able to happen for a while with christmas coming up.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ya we would need to work something out with cash...no worries though, im sure they will be around for a while, lol.

just saw your edit: 12mm total, 6mm on the outside and 6mm on the inside.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay gotcha...just food for thought. How much cash on top would you want? You can pm if you want.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

I say he should owe you money.. the RF's are a tad ugly


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha idk bout that. They would look real good big lip'd in the back, if there is enough room that is.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

[/QUOTE]

10 in the rear? better get to pulling those fenders! :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ill just let the tire do the work. haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I say he should owe you money.. the RF's are a tad ugly


this coming from the guy with polished vette wheels...how does your B5 run again, Robert?

:vampire:

Wes, PM sent.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh and finally got my hands on a set of birds eye s4 interior trim. terrible picture.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Your interior reminds me of a reese's peanutbutter cup.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Om nom nom nom


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mmmmm reeses….


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like the Porsche wheels!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> What do you mean they are tight? Arent your coils fairly new?


They've been in only since April. I don't know why they're so damn tight... took me forever to raise it a couple threads so I could turn once I removed my stock bumpstops. Hopefully PB blaster works.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha thanks guys. i like my little pb n' j car. 

Idk why its so tight either. mine are year and half old and can turn them with my hand for the most part. But i pack them with anti-seize.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Anti seize would be the solution then... I could turn them by hand the first week I had them in, then I had to use the wrench which worked fine, got it all adjusted then didn't touch it for months. Now it's all ****ed.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yea use a wire brush to clean em up then cake that anti-seize on there. smooooth sailin.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Well there's no corrosion at all... they just get super stuck. I'll smear the **** out of it though, do you have any particular brand? Or is anti seize the brand... I don't know.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont remember the brand but I got it at autozone tho. It just brushes on.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I need to do this bad. My coil threads are so dirty. My adjusters don't move for sh*t. The rears I cant harldy adjust at all, the fronts I still can but its much harder than it should be. For the rears I have to use my coilover wrench and hit it with a hammer to get it to move ha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

get to it, james! before winter rolls in at least. and im in bangor, maine as we speak. still have over 2 hours till i get to my dads place for the long weekend. boo snow. yay quattro.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Bangher maine lol


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I want snow so bad.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Got back from my 1000mi Thanksgiving trip today and the b5 still runs :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Quite the lull before christmas..no money to spend 

After Christmas im shooting for getting car inspected..new tune, s4 cluster, and s4 pillars-up black interior. :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Nice dude, why are you getting a new tune? What do you have now?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Quite the lull before christmas..no money to spend
> 
> After Christmas im shooting for getting car inspected..new tune, s4 cluster, and s4 pillars-up black interior. :thumbup:


 Hey, let me know if you need some of those parts!! My friend might be picking up a wrecked B5 S4 black with black interior and hes going to part most of it out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Nice dude, why are you getting a new tune? What do you have now?


 I have apr now but need to have them update o2 and evap files because i have codes from vacuum delete and test pipe. gunna suck 



colinisneat said:


> Hey, let me know if you need some of those parts!! My friend might be picking up a wrecked B5 S4 black with black interior and hes going to part most of it out.


 Yah I need everything pillars up really. Pillars, handles, all bits and pieces, headliner, rear deck, etc. everything. Ive seen the whole kit and kaboodle go for $350 shipped. Let me know what says and if he can do better. Thanks, Colin!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Talked to him and he hasn't picked the car up yet, but I will keep you updated and let you know a price.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks buddy


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sold the black leatherettes yesterday...this will fund my s4 cluster and new center vent pod. Hopefully that will get done mid next week. 

S4 upper interior and have APR instal new files so my car can pass inspection...is next on the winter break list.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Went out tonight driving doing snonuts and drifting and what not. now my car is spending the night at 7/11 with a flat tire


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

bummer, that sucks dude.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

At least you didn't hit a light pole or something :thumbup:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm- I'm pretty sure I saw your car in RI a while back when I had just gotten mine. The purple wheels look pretty sick, as does the interior. You have an '01 right? Just wondering what chip you have (guessing that you have something) and if you even noticed a difference from stock at all. Thanks man.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah we were doing it around poles and islands and such...just glad I didnt hit anything really.
Fixed today and paid $117 for a new tire mounted after using a $75 american express gift card. :thumbup:

Thanks for the compliment bud and yes it is an 01. As for chip it is APR but I bought the car with it so I dont have much to compare it to. I have to send the ecu out for new files so I can get my car inspected soon as well. :banghead:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Sucks man, did you fudge up your wheel?

I had atleast a foot of snow but I didn't want to go drifting because I still have the blades on, one mess up and they're toast.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

no the wheel is good. i drove prob 1/2 mile on it flat so i could get to 7/11.but i think the p6 all seasons are a runflat..so yah no worries.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Next time there's copious amounts of snow, we're getting together and doing donuts/drifting. WORD?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

WORD


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Atta boy. I'll be rolling through RI tomorrow on my way to PA. Be on the lookout.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha well if your near wrentham or attleboro at around 4 hit me up....i lost yours and James' numbers btw.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey just to let you know, my friend who was getting that B5 S4 hasn't got it yet. I guess the guy who has it hasn't called him back. I'll let ya know, unless you find interior pieces somewhere else.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Colin but I put a deposit for a guy to hold stuff for me up in NH. Ill be getting it from him in hopefully 2 weeks along with other stuff. Thanks again though I appreciate it.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

No problem!! I can't wait to see the pics with it all in.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally my winter work is in progress. Comense. 

Phase 1:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Does the cluster work?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I sure hope so! I just got it in the mail today and had the mileage recalibrated "closer" to mine, about 500mi off.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Status: Completed


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That looks great man, I'd love to have that in my car. If only it wasn't a preface


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I'd love to have that in my car. If only it wasn't a preface


 X2 

Deff looks dope :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I like it. I need to get my center computer fixed on mine


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Its a nice change from the a4 cluster...makes me excited to get more interior work done. Hoping to get everything but one thing done this year to the interior. OEM+


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Looks great. 

I want those chrome rings too kinda, but the work involved sounds like a PITA.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

the top small rings sucked....but its really only 4 torx, split the cluster, add rings, and reverse the order. complete. 

im excited about this season. the car is going to feel so much more complete.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

just skimmed through your whole thread. you got some good progress in here dude. 
how long did you have your middle cluster not working all right? with the pixels all effed up. 
i just picked up an avant and thats one of the not so working things on it right now. 

hopefully i get mine together to drive it again. ive put about 40 miles into driving it since i got it and then started tearing it apart.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man..yah alot of progress was made last year. 
As far as the lcd screen...it has been effed up since I bout the car 2 1/2 years ago. Just one of those things that everyone has problems with. Costs about $200-$250 to be sent out and fixed. The s4 cluster I just got is a little better but will prob have it fixed in the future when my car isnt my dd anymore...hopefully next winter.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

werd. 
thats not as expensive as i thought it would be at least. 
i also need a wiper motor cause if i dont help push the wipers well they aint moving much. 
i might just end up retiring my mk4 this year and just using the a4. we'll see how motivated i get to modify it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Is the mk4 in your sig with the bentlys yours? 
If so ive seen it a few times...looks so good.


----------



## HaLf3viL (Nov 27, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Is the mk4 in your sig with the bentlys yours?
> If so ive seen it a few times...looks so good.


 yea but he ain't low enough lol.. Just kidding Abdiel.. :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i saw a set of twists on a 944 today, pretty sure the rears were 10s cause oh my god they had wide tires


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yah wish I had the funds to pull the fenders a few inches and run real sized tires on them bad boys. :laugh:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

the chrome rings look so good. about how long do they take to put on?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

It really helps to have a extra hand to do this(I did not). If you did have an extra hand it would take no time at all...like 15min. Just a bit longer if you do it by yourself.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Alex, let's do it. 

Buying some now.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

yup thats my hooptie. i might just end up fitting the bentleys on the wagon if i get some coilovers for it. 



HaLf3viL said:


> yea but he ain't low enough lol.. Just kidding Abdiel.. :laugh:


 i gave up the low game once i got rid of the 17's. one day i'll be low again


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yah you should prob put the Bents on the avant. just sayin.


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

fbm93 said:


> yah you should prob put the Bents on the avant. just sayin.


 first i gotta get it running properly again 
then coils of course then wheel fitments


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> yah you should prob put the Bents on the avant. just sayin.


 
That would just be so.. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ haha I agree. 

Hows the mk2 treating you, Coopa?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Finally ready for paint...in about 2 months.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Decided to keep the s4 sides I see! Should look good brotha. 


As far as the mk2 goes..new tires and it still can't handle the slightest amount of snow. Rides, handles, and accelerates likes crap even on dry roads. I'm getting rid of it as soon as financially possible and finding another a4. I'm to the point where i'd settle for a tiptronic or 2.8 :banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yikes..I want a mk2 gli as a project sooo bad.

But idk you could get a 2.8 if need be and play the stance game????


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

The rings make a world of difference on that cluster!! Looks so good.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Colin :thumbup:

More interior goodness coming this week...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Walking back from hiking...before the storm.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

And the snow is here. Donuts later, maybe?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha maybe Nick..its pretty bad.

14" and still snowing..spring couldnt come fast enough.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

That is a great pic. Now you need to do what they did in an older Lexus commercial, start it up and drive it away just like that while all of your neighbors are still shoveling out.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha yah. I would but its shoveled out now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im so happy i only got about 4", changing my pan today would be horrible if i had 10 more inches


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i hate u


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Agreed about spring... 6 inches of snow is fine for having fun and still being able to function, but 18 inches at a time is a little ridiculous.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hehe more pics of that crazy snowfall pleez! i have a few things lined up for spring...can't wait!!! i will start a fresh timeline...one where photobucket will hopefully not fail me


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hehe more pics of that crazy snowfall pleez! i have a few things lined up for spring...can't wait!!! i will start a fresh timeline...one where photobucket will hopefully not fail me


Cant wait to see what you have in store :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> i hate u


liar


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> hehe more pics of that crazy snowfall pleez! i have a few things lined up for spring...can't wait!!! i will start a fresh timeline...one where photobucket will hopefully not fail me


Then pick up a Flickr account. Much more stable overall, and from what I've seen keeps resolution better.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> liar


i know


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

$500 well spent:

S4 black pillars-up interior
S4 front sway
2 OEM roof rack bike attachments
R8 oil cap


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

if your car is sport.. they are the same thickness (sways).. we mic'ed my buddies s4 and my 99.5 sport a4 to see if there were any difference.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I need to start collecting S4 uppers again...ugh I need a house first...I can't spend anymore money on my car (unless its maintenance) until after we get a house.

Oh and yesterday it was around 62 degrees without a cloud in the sky, just had to rub that in :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> if your car is sport.. they are the same thickness (sways).. we mic'ed my buddies s4 and my 99.5 sport a4 to see if there were any difference.


This, even on the '97 my front sway is the same.

All I need are pillars and weather stripping now.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> I need to start collecting S4 uppers again...ugh I need a house first...I can't spend anymore money on my car (unless its maintenance) until after we get a house.
> 
> Oh and yesterday it was around 62 degrees without a cloud in the sky, just had to rub that in :laugh:


Thanks for the weather update, dick.

Wes, are those small door trim pieces at the top of the page?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

99.5blacka4 said:


> if your car is sport.. they are the same thickness (sways).. we mic'ed my buddies s4 and my 99.5 sport a4 to see if there were any difference.


I am non-sport unfortunatly



thepirate said:


> I need to start collecting S4 uppers again...ugh I need a house first...I can't spend anymore money on my car (unless its maintenance) until after we get a house.
> 
> Oh and yesterday it was around 62 degrees without a cloud in the sky, just had to rub that in :laugh:


Was 6 degrees when I woke up for work today...



.Mad Hatter. said:


> This, even on the '97 my front sway is the same.
> 
> All I need are pillars and weather stripping now.


Get to it, Geoff!



James Himself said:


> Thanks for the weather update, dick.
> 
> Wes, are those small door trim pieces at the top of the page?


Yah, those are small door trim pieces.





And to top it off.....I think I just blew my head gasket.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

oh no


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Everything always breaks at the worst time. Middle of winter, right before a car show, right after you buy a bunch of s4 parts, etc.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

No! Why did you break your head gasket? :banghead:

I'm always breaking stuff in the middle of beautifying my car.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a pretty big fml and i kinda feel sick to my stomach.

Excessive white smoke and foamy oil at the dipstick, head gasket?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Sounds like it. 

What color is your interior that you're swapping out?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> Sounds like it.
> 
> What color is your interior that you're swapping out?


From a4 grey to s4 black.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Congrats on the interior pick up, I wouldn't mind making my interior completely black.

Sorry to hear about the head gasket.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks, Colin.

Better note..im leaning towards my turbo ****ting the bed and not the head gasket.

Someone correct me if im wrong.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Is the smoke blueish? I don't know what the foamy oil would be from though


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

your turbo wouldnt dump coolant into the oil, it would need to be in pieces to do that. 

open your coolant res cap and start the car.. the coolant in there constantly bubbling after its warm? 

that would also show head gasket.

so would intermediate heat

so would a compression test


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

All my temp gauges were reading low temps and there isnt a loss of coolant really. Also, there isnt any mixing of oil/coolant in the res. Still a clean pink color.

The exhaust smoke was deff more white then blue.

I was told to look and see it there was oil on the spark plugs and too see if an excess of oil in the lower intercooler hose.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They cleaned up nice thanks to my gf, Hannah.

Rear deck is a bit sunfaded though.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Waaaaaant!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

girlfriends a keeper. my girl hates it if i mention my car


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

James Himself said:


> girlfriends a keeper. my girl hates it if i mention my car


oh god yeah ha, but i know she still loves my car, i know she loves those heated seats!!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ALL GIRLS LOVE HEATED SEATS!

I dont know what it is about it.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Probably because a lot of girls get cold easily. I don't know why, but my mom and sisters always complain about being cold.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

My girlfriend literally gets up and walks out of the room if I even begin to mention anything involving cars.... But she looooves my heated pleather seats, I dont get it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yikes sorry guys. My gf prob looks at cars more then I do.

The germansdoitbetter blog is actually hers. 
Yall should prob check it out..some good stuff.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I've definitely seen that blog before, I liked it. No idea it was hers or that you had any correlation with it. That's cool!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Yikes sorry guys. My gf prob looks at cars more then I do.
> 
> The germansdoitbetter blog is actually hers.
> Yall should prob check it out..some good stuff.


Keeper!!

S4 uppers are looking freeeeeeeeeeesh.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

your girl is pretty cool in my book

:thumbup: black uppers


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

They have a testing forum on here somewhere not quite sure where but it's there somewhere


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

uhh okay.....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Determined to work on my car today....I need to take the lower intercooler hose off. Anyone tell me how to do so? Not sure how to locate it off the top of my head. From below, above, take bumper off?

Wish it werent 15degrees right now...also wish I had a garage.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

There are also preview, edit and delete post buttons...

I removed my lower intercooler hoses pretty easily from under the car


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

pull the plastic cover off the bottom, the hoses will be right there. I did a 710 DV this weekend and it took me a total of 30 mins including removal of the plastic cover, and the lower hoses were right in front of me the whole time.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats what I was afraid of. Hate taking off my skidplate....but it does need to be bent back into shape.

Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ You know this is my build thread, right?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> lol figured it out!! not entirely as easy as i thought it would be as only a portion of the code should be copied.....anywayz this is where im starting to work from...this pic was taken this past summer....im almost done gettin together the pics i have so far


dont get them together here...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> ^ You know this is my build thread, right?


Ya, I'm confused. Mihai, you aren't a noob, what's with that!

Wes, best way for the IC hose is, unfortunately, from under the car. You can get at everything from the turbo down though, so no need to go up top.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> lol figured it out!! not entirely as easy as i thought it would be as only a portion of the code should be copied.....anywayz this is where im starting to work from...this pic was taken this past summer....im almost done gettin together the pics i have so far


lol wut….:what:

Wes marry that girl.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some progress was made today..will have a few pics uploaded later.

Checked spark lugs-looked fine
Checked Lower int. hoses-some oil, enough to drip some hose and int.
Installed S4 front sway
Removed skid plate to trim and reshape

Any other ways to check for bad turbo??
Maybe remove TIP and check for oil??


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

remove your TIP, and airbox, or whatever type of intake you have, there may be oil in it. Does your exhaust smell sweet, or oily?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol it's funny you say that coz for the longest time i thought it was a random thread for 2010... my sincere apologies and yes i know...i will edit 

oh btw did you get more pics of the that crazy snowfall u had??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The exhaust does have an odd smell to it yes...and smokes like crazy. Will have to remove the TIP and check for oil/shaft play tomorrow.

This is the only other pic I have from the snow.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some pics of my skid from today...starting to wear throught. haha

Also, got my bike attachments on that I picked up the other day. Need to get a strap for one though. Fairly productive day even though I still dont know whats wrong with my car.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> The exhaust does have an odd smell to it yes...and smokes like crazy. Will have to remove the TIP and check for oil/shaft play tomorrow.
> 
> This is the only other pic I have from the snow.


lol awesome pic dude.....looks like antarctic exploration 

so are u driving at summer height during the winter now? is that why your skidplate is so beat up?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

No, Im at 24" gtf...about 1.5" raised from summer height. Actually havent scraped on anything at all since I raised her up.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Snowflakes the size of golf balls today


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Scraping through skid plates ftw.

We're supposed to get ANOTHER storm this friday, goddamn. Btw you should just leave your skid plate attached by the subframe bolts, makes removal so much easier and it doesn't go anywhere.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

did you guys make those skid plates or did you buy them?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

damn kids and their skid plates


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They are Panzer Plates

And Nick, I dont have the hardware it came with so its attached by the fron and sides. No postes or anything.

You need to invest, James!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im raising my engine, i dont need to invest in sh*t


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

James Himself said:


> im raising my engine, i dont need to invest in sh*t


lmao!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Update:
Old pillars up interior is now out of the car..time to install the black S4 interior.

Just coming inside to thaw out my hands 

Also, diagnosed that my turbo is dead for sure....help me find a new K03 :thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Why not take advantage and at least upgrade a tad?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

BT is on the list for next winter 

Got the interior about 80% today...ran out of sunlight and warmth.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Send it down here, we hit about 78 in the Sun today lol

FML - Florida. :screwy:

Also, what are you thoughts about the Panzer. Worthy investment being low?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The Panzer is the BEST investment for being lowlow.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Cool. Will be picking one up as soon as I finalize my ride height! 

Does it sound a little scary at first when you nail the metal on something?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

A little but then then you smile from then on


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sounds like a shotgun...but ironically you know that you are safe.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Good points. I suppose it sparks a little? lol :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

supposedly, my friend was driving behind me to h2o and said it looked like a shower of sparks. im talking about my actual car though, i dont have a skid plate


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hence why you havent driven your car in how long, James!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

All parts ordered to possibly fix my car. 
ETA for back on the road, perhaps this coming Monday.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Skid plates are for weenies


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Skid plates are for weenies


 Real men ride low enough to need skid plates


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

its all back together now except now my battery is dead. all i wanted to do was drive it around the block but now i cant. also probably have a warrant out for my arrest for an unpaid ticket since my cars been broken. what luck 

so wesley snipe, what do you think is wrong with the car?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn. What luck , James. Pretty sure my battery will be dead as well. 

Turns out it was the oil seals on my turbo that went bad...so i have a rebuilt b6 k03 on the way.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

well i hope this is the issue. good luck bud. im happy to be done with this little winter project. just make sure youve got a tarp for when it snows for easy snow clean up. and im sure you work faster than i do. im like a snail:laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Glad you were able to source a turbo on the quick, Wes. I never like selling the small stuff in case someone needs it...this being a perfect example. LOL.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Boo on you Wes, I ride so low I bust my transmission pan...and I have the option of being at stock ride height whenever I want. Who is the real man now? :wave: :heart:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Chuck Norris?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Chuck Norris?


 Chuck Norris has drug his tranny pan for 10k miles and has yet to put even a scratch on it.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Chuck Norris once dragged his tranny pan from the rockies to the gulf of mexico, we now know this area as the grand canyon..... I had to.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^hahaha thats awesome.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Boo on you Wes, I ride so low I bust my transmission pan...and I have the option of being at stock ride height whenever I want. Who is the real man now? :wave: :heart:


 Chris, we all know how low those tranny pans sit on the automatic though...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Glad you were able to source a turbo on the quick, Wes. I never like selling the small stuff in case someone needs it...this being a perfect example. LOL.


 Yah I paid a little more then I had wanted too but my car has been down for almost 2 weeks now. Needs to be fixed. Ill prob try and rebuild the one I have now just in case someone needs one.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

well everyone's cars are gettin up and running...yay whenever i look at your 1.8t's i have that lingering thought in the back of my head that I should buy one....but i think ill stick with the supercharged 2.8  if i get around to doing it 

you guys going to H2o this year? i was debating whether to break in my supercharger around that time lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well Mr. Supercharger pants, get that project going cause we will be there..probably. Kinda far out in the future but dont see why I wouldnt go.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol supercharger pants, i really should not mention it too much coz it makes me crazy thinking how much money i will have to pour in... 

stance is first on my agenda as u guys all have been buggin me


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> you guys going to H2o this year? i was debating whether to break in my supercharger around that time lol


 I think our convoy from Toronto has grown to about 8-10 cars...cruise through here on your way down.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> you guys going to H2o this year? i was debating whether to break in my supercharger around that time lol


 of course, and there better be a supercharged b5 there too


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

James Himself said:


> of course, and there better be a supercharged b5 there too


 lol im sure u guys are aware by now that im in B.C Canada....im not sure yet how i'll do it but it should be some trek if i make it out there! 

the only question is do i drive across Canada to Toronto? or across the US? both seem very exciting


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^ I NOW know that you are from B.C. Canada.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If I were you I'd drive across the us since it will be something different for you


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

The correct answer is: 

Drive across the US and meet up with us in PA or NY


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i think you are right! gotta see more than just prairies lol 

i think i've jacked wes's thread enuf, btw wes you should come visit now that you know im in B.C ...teehehehhe 

ill talk more about this as summer rolls around ......damn just realised i pretty much have to get an oil-change before i leave....do an oilchange at H2o then do another one when i get home...lmao :screwy:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Changing my turbo sucksssss. First attempt unsuccessfull. Apparently a 17mm wrench is pretty crucial. :banghead: 

Did finish up my interior today though. Not perfect and I need to make a dealership run. 

Anyone know how to remove the felt weatherstrips?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

They should just peel off as far as I remember.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff..I need to pick up black ones. Are they glued or like double sided taped??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Neither. The felt is glued to the weather stripping and they wrap around a lip on the car...sort of like a tongue and groove.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

If I wanted to remove just the felt would I have to take replace the whole weatherstrippimg?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i would reccomend replacing the weather stripping too.. the felt is a bitch to get back on


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so id have to remove the pillars to replace the weatherstripping...because im pretty sick of these ****ing pillars. they suck.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Second attempt failed. The oil coolant lines are killing me! And working in my driveway at night in 20degree weather with a work light makes me want to shoot myself in the face. 

ugh WTF :banghead:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I pulled the felt off the weather stripping I got off an S4. Looked like a total PITA to remove the whole thing. Just get some really really good glue, I used some 3M and Gorilla Snot glue on mine then wrapped painters tape around it for a couple of days and haven't had any problems with them coming off. 

and remember Florida is hella humid in the summer so if anyone would have problems with glue not holding up it would be me :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Shouldn't have to remove the pillars to take off the weather stripping, it just peels off. 

As for the lines...I'm pretty sure it's next to impossible to get the oil return line on the turbo once it's on the car. Attach it to the turbo and then bolt it to the oil pan once the turbo is in place. The coolant return line is also sort of a pain in the ass, again, attach it to the turbo first, then the block. 

Feed lines should be pretty straight forward, and again, bolt them to the turbo first, lol. (except for the oil feed line, that's not possible given your situation.)


----------



## Moshua (Jul 20, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Shouldn't have to remove the pillars to take off the weather stripping, it just peels off.
> 
> As for the lines...I'm pretty sure it's next to impossible to get the oil return line on the turbo once it's on the car. Attach it to the turbo and then bolt it to the oil pan once the turbo is in place. The coolant return line is also sort of a pain in the ass, again, attach it to the turbo first, then the block.
> 
> Feed lines should be pretty straight forward, and again, bolt them to the turbo first, lol. (except for the oil feed line, that's not possible given your situation.)


 That is definitely the best way. 
^what he said

sent from my Droid Incredible


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Making progress now. Thanks to Geoff for the instructions and my buddy, Tom, who stopped by to give a few pointers and help me get the old turbo out before he had to go to class. 

Now just inside warming up from the 18degree refridgerator outside. 
Snow makes a good coolant absorber


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lol I learned that when I had pink snow around me after my house popped off lol 

More like a freezer  and glad to hear the progress


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ugh WTF 3rd attempt unsuccessfull. Coulnt get the side coolant line bolted up...which halted top coolant and oil line, getting tip with filter on, and fluids in. Other than that it would be good to go. But not tonight. :banghead:

dont understand why that one bolt is so finicky...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's just a banjo bolt isn't it? That's weird.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yah that one. I can thread it without the line and on the old turbo but not with the line and bolt together. think i have to remove the manifold and testpipe bolts again to rotate the turbo. sucksssss


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

That's random, you would think it's clocked the same way.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Got everything buttoned up after struggling with that coolant line some more. Gunna warm up then go for a test drive. Dear God please let it be healthy again! 

:snowcool::snowcool::snowcool:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

good luck wes :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Nic. It seems alot better but smells kinda funny. Cant quite put my finger on it. Idk if its because I spilled a ton of coolant in my bay when removing lines or maybe the no-cat exhaust???


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Glass to hear its back together. Maybe it smells funny cause there's still oil in your exhaust?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Clear-out your inbox mang. haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Did you just bury your car?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

maybeeee. but not yet.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What happened?? Did it die on you again or are you being a funny guy.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im just a funguy, Chris. Just scooping off last bit of snow stuck in racks before heading home from school.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

At first I thought that was a sledge hammer, I got a little worried!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Wes, you going to be rockin those turbo twists this summer? I'd be curious to see if there is a huge performance/ride quality difference from the 17's because I can't decide what size I'm going with yet.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I had 18" mercs before these 17's winter...er summer/winter wheels.  haha 
Never got around to wheels last summer.

The 18's rode alright little more rough. But yes ill be using the twists this year unless I come upon something else before I order tires..still need to decide what size tires to get. 35 or 40 series.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Good stuff, I'm trying to find either merc wheels or something similar, you still have them? Honestly, I would stick with 40 series tires. Some guy on my block has a mk1 tt with 18's and stretched 35 series tires and it looks horrible.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah maybe Ill stick with 40series


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Roads are getting sh*ttyyyy


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

CT and Ri roads are prolly equally ****ty and i know over here they are epic fail..but summer is like 30 suttin days away we should meet up for shows if u go thru ct i usually roll to waterfesta nd show n go like 15 20 cars deep then we got a couple in the vicinity


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Lets hope you never get mad enough to bury your car in 15 feet of snow.


East coast weather is insane this year! 61 and sunny here in Colorado


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn Coop Im jelous. Are you going to Defrost or Dustoff, Werk?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

yea defrost is like 30 mins from my crib ..havent been to dustoff but i wana go..we should do a shoot with teh leather terra cotta and the cloth :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

werk said:


> yea defrost is like 30 mins from my crib ..havent been to dustoff but i wana go..we should do a shoot with teh leather terra cotta and the cloth :laugh:


haha yesss we should.


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> upDATE:
> 
> Was supposed to have test pipe in and downpipe made for me yesterday but the shop was too busy. So did some other work instead consisting of finishing up changing rear diff oil, relocating passenger side hid ballast to under the headlight housing, putting in 42 Draft Designs catch can, and my gf polished up my intake mani. Could have came out little better but we didnt spend a whole hell of a lot of time on it because its going to get painted matte black sometime this season anyways, but looks wayyy better than before.
> 
> So hopefully next week I will have the test pipe, down pipe, and shaved exhaust cut-out on rear valence completed.


Do you have a DIY on your catch can setup? Im not farmiliar with the Catch Can idea, but does it get rid of the PCV setup or what does it do?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

For sure, some April I will be doing quite a bit to my car including: wheels, speakers, sport seats, tp, chip, catback (for now) so I will want to do some touring to take advantage of it and get the car out of these terrible NYC roads. After driving around Queens and Manhattan yesterday, there is no way I will go any lower (even though I'm not really low at all haha).


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I fudgin hate driving through new york city.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

When deleting the sai and vaccuum hoses it is good to install a catch can to ventilate the system to reduce sludge build up. The catch can inlet comes out of the VC vent to the can and from the can to where the pancake valve was on the TIP.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I fudgin hate driving through new york city.


yes, the only reason i even brought my car is because my building has off-street parking.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ya dude nyc sucks to drive its only 45 mins on the train but im so tempted to crusie there cuz its nice on the merritt till u get to white plains lol...fbm whats your intake setup i jsut bought a cone from autozone and ghetto rigged it to stay on the Maf could i see some more pics? :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

werk said:


> ya dude nyc sucks to drive its only 45 mins on the train but im so tempted to crusie there cuz its nice on the merritt till u get to white plains lol...fbm whats your intake setup i jsut bought a cone from autozone and ghetto rigged it to stay on the Maf could i see some more pics? :thumbup:


Its an APR tip with an ebay cone and blinktek designs heat shield. Pretty straight forward.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

kk


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Not a fan of the heat shield...make out look like a third firewall lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Not a fan of the heat shield...make out look like a third firewall lol


not a huge fan either but at least its sticker bombed now haha... and it actually keeps things cool. I want to go bt just to use maffless setup and have cone right off the turbo inlet.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol nice, how do you get away without using a maf


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

apparently 2001's can do the unitronic mafless tune.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So I picked up something pretty sweet last night...too bad I have terra cotta already. 

Pics in the near future


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Teasers sick bro lol


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> So I picked up something pretty sweet last night...too bad I have terra cotta already.
> 
> Pics in the near future


Care to mention what it was? I am on the market for an interesting interior change (sports seats mainly).


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hmmm you have peaked my interest. :sly:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Deliver that terracotta please :laugh:



Make with the pictures!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So I picked these lil S4 beauties the last night...only have pic of the front seats. Rears are at my buddies and going to pick up matching door panels next week. The drivers seat has some wear but not terrible.....Man if I didnt have the PB these would be in my car!!!

So yah they arent going up on the classifieds untill I have everything at my house...but if someone is interested and sees this, PM me


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

uh oh…Nic is gonna be all over these.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm just gonna say it; I'm not a fan of that color.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

idk kinda like yhe color, its classy. and big improvement over a4 seats haha


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Terracotta>over all other factory seats.

:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

agreed. chose rarity over function


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

terra cotta cloth:laugh:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

Awarof4 said:


> I say silver, sorry for all the Jettas




they aint nothing wrong with jettas


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> So I picked these lil S4 beauties the last night...only have pic of the front seats. Rears are at my buddies and going to pick up matching door panels next week. The drivers seat has some wear but not terrible.....Man if I didnt have the PB these would be in my car!!!
> 
> So yah they arent going up on the classifieds untill I have everything at my house...but if someone is interested and sees this, PM me


Mine.

(NickBroderick)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> Mine.
> 
> (NickBroderick)








Hahahah did he call dibs?

Those would look damn fine in his car.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

He sure seems interested...and is local too


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

alright so apparently it wasnt my turbo that went bad:banghead:
same scenario(only when super cold out) my car was pissing out smoke from the exhaust this morning on way to work. this time i turned off the music and turned off heat to see if i could hear anything. almost instantly after turning off the heat the exhaust is fine and everything seems normal....any ideas?????


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^Thats weird you say that cause when I have my heat the cabin will fill up with exhaust at red lights, but yesterday (since it was in the 70s :laugh I had my ac on and I didn't smell exhaust once...

Mine doesn't blow smoke though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So Nick Broderick visited today to pick up the S4 seats....apparently we live closer than expected. 
Collaborated photoshoots for OH 11


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, I need to move where there are Audi people.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Shoul b move to PA then...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Shoul b move to PA then...


PA :thumbup:

Im from philly. Good amount of dubbers around here.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha Indiana has nothing. Well a small amount of people, more of a reason to go to shows out east I guess!!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> So Nick Broderick visited today to pick up the S4 seats....apparently we live closer than expected.
> Collaborated photoshoots for OH 11


:wave::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Shoul b move to PA then...


QFT


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm moving to PA in August.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Maybe when I graduate Ill look for a job/masters program in PA


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

if you like dubs and potholes...move to NYC lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Reallyyyyyy need to get my car inspected. :banghead:

But my gf did get me these for Valentines day: 034 HD mounts


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

LMFAO wow i wish my gf got me parts for holidays lol you have yourself a keeper :thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Reallyyyyyy need to get my car inspected. :banghead:
> 
> But my gf did get me these for Valentines day: 034 HD mounts


i have those, but i had to buy them myself :thumbdown:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

me also


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Reallyyyyyy need to get my car inspected. :banghead:


Same.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I live in PA. we got a few people here interested in dubs. If anyones around NE philadelphia or around there hit me up im down to chill.

And nick where you moving to?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

State College!


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Damn, I'll be over in the Pitt are this coming winter. Maybe we can make some trips across the state


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I drive from MA to PA on a regular basis, so what's a little inner state commute?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> i have those, but i had to buy them myself :thumbdown:


I did last spring but they sent me Mk4 mounts and I wasnt gunna pull my susp out twice...so I sold the Mk4 ones and waited for this spring to get them again.



NickBroderick said:


> Same.


Why exactly didnt you pass, Nick?


----------



## hazard54321 (Nov 6, 2008)

i've seen you on 295 before, looks great.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

I just realized what those mounts were for. :facepalm:

I didn't pass because I was too low, had a CEL and airbag light. I just wanted to get an inspection (rejection...) sticker so I could have another 3 months to procrastinate.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hazard54321 said:


> i've seen you on 295 before, looks great.


Thanks man. You in a B5 too??



NickBroderick said:


> I just realized what those mounts were for. :facepalm:
> 
> I didn't pass because I was too low, had a CEL and airbag light. I just wanted to get an inspection (rejection...) sticker so I could have another 3 months to procrastinate.


Hmmm wonder if RI allows 3 months for rejection.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

After further research...believe id only have 30 days after rejection. Sucks. Ordering vagcom cable tomorrow.


----------



## hazard54321 (Nov 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Thanks man. You in a B5 too??


when I had seen you no, but i do pick mine up today actually...do you go to bryant by any chance?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

No, but I live about 10min from Bryant.


----------



## hazard54321 (Nov 6, 2008)

in lincoln i'm assuming? because i'm from lincoln lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

North Smithfield


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Damn, you east coasters can fail emissions for having a airbag light on? :screwy:


Wes, you're girlfriends blog kicks ass


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Coop!

Yahhh inspections here suck :thumbdown:


----------



## hazard54321 (Nov 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> North Smithfield


word, hopefully i'll see you around


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah man for sure. There are going to be a few shows and meets coming up in March/April you should go to. Id like to meet you.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

March 1st...**** needs to start getting productive. First show is Defrost so I want alot done by then.

Going to Banchwerks Wed. to check out what codes I have and work on a game plan to get my car inspected.

Then:
Tires & Adapters
Things to be painted
and some Interior stuffs.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

yay keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im looking for 98' tails..
So if anyone has seen them for sale or wants to unload them let me know. Id be happy to trade also.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If yours weren't all red id trade you. But I'll think about it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> But I'll think about it


:thumbup:

So I have EVAP code and cose for O2 sensor even though its new....


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Yah man for sure. There are going to be a few shows and meets coming up in March/April you should go to. Id like to meet you.


What's the first meetup in the Northeast? I may try to get my wheels/tires and exhaust on by then and meet some of you guys there.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Also I should be going to pick up an exhaust tonight from a guy whose parting out a 98, I'll check out the tails and let you know.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks man it would be much appreciated.
First show is April 3rd in CT. Dubs in Defrost
Also think there is a meet in late March round Boston area.
Then Dustoff April 17th


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> Im looking for 98' tails..
> So if anyone has seen them for sale or wants to unload them let me know. Id be happy to trade also.


hey i have 98 tails  but im far far away 

how much would it be for shipping to u? If it's cheap...like less than $30 would you consider paying for shipping. I would do the tails for no charge


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Do you already have another set or would we be trading??


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i have the facelift s4 euro tails on my car..cmon now didnt u guys notice lol


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Say what?! Pictures please


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh sweet. Um if you wanna get a quote id buy the 98 tails from you...if it wont be much to ship. I dont think it would be though.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

right on ill check out the shipping ........oh and there are pics of my tails in my timeline james 

must......resist.....urge to post pic of my car here....arghhh hehehehhee



oh btw Wes are u in Pensylvania? just need a rough location...


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> right on ill check out the shipping ........oh and there are pics of my tails in my timeline james
> 
> must......resist.....urge to post pic of my car here....arghhh hehehehhee
> 
> ...



Join Date
Mar 25th, 2008
Location
Rhode Island
Posts
2,156
Vehicles
2001 Audi a4T


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha thanks, Nic.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

well u never know nic :laugh: unlike you guys i have never met in person...who knows the details on there mite b just for show....but yea a bit of a fail on my part


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

its a possibility but i think Rhode Island, would be the last place id put for a fantasy location :laugh:


actually kidding, the last place i would put.. would be New Jersey


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

heheh everyone rags on new jersey


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> heheh everyone rags on new jersey


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate just driving through Jersey....fahk:banghead:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Stop making fun of me and my buddy's in that pic.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Stop making fun of me and my buddy's in that pic.


i knew you were the 2nd from the right the first time i saw that pic and then met you.


----------



## jaresco (Mar 4, 2011)

diggen the orange mannn:laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> I hate just driving through Jersey....fahk:banghead:


i hate thinking about jersey


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Stop making fun of me and my buddy's in that pic.


you are the exception, Mikey!



jaresco said:


> diggen the orange mannn:laugh:


orange wheels are long gone, just the orange vc remains..for now.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hey Wes, I'm sorry it's taking so long mate....my parents decided to move some stuff around the garage and we have to do some spring cleaning....the tails should pop up then coz right now i cant find them....can u wait  if i can ship them for under $30 then ill just do that no charge to u


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

damn dude that would be awesome of you! at least let me paypal you some money when you do find them.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

205/40 and 225/40 Nitto Neo Gen tires ordered.
30mm and 35mm adapters ordered for final et of 20 front and 30 rear.
Cant wait!!


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> opcorn:


opcorn:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Mihai_A4-B5_ said:
> 
> 
> > opcorn:
> ...


opcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh you guysssss


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm gonna be jealous of your car. can't wait to see it all put together!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant wait either, buddy.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i'm going to take hard turns from now one to start wearing out my tyres faster  ... need smaller ones....or i could just sell them....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> i'm going to take hard turns from now one to start wearing out my tyres faster  ... need smaller ones....or i could just sell them....


either way...do itttttt


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

This page is lacking pics sooooo

GermansDoItBetter.tumblr.com


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Our stickers match  can't wait to see the tires on those wheels, I hope they're on asap


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tires came in under 3 days. :thumbup: to discount tires direct









And first time ive put my bike on the rack


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see em mounted:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Are these going on the twists? I'm drawing a blank and I'm to lazy to search :laugh:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

man, with that aggressive center tread patter you wont be hydroplaning anyways.... im curious to see how they are on road noise.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

All the reviews I read rate those tires very highly, I should be ordering next week.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I ordered tires from discounttiredirect.com as well. Ordered them Wednesday around 11:00am and they are scheduled to arrive this afternoon. Those guys don't mess around :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah they are going on the twists. I had these tires before about 4ish years ago, couldnt complain. And apparently the inside tread is stiffer to reduce camber wear.

Should be pulling the suspension next thurs to re-torque, high dens mounts, get more low in the rear, and aligned. Then hopefully adapters will arrive, have tires mounted, and put the twists on!!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

What happened to the vette wheels bud?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sold the vette wheels 3days after getting the twists. They were kinda beat anyways.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

and this for future use.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Wes, I'm even more excited to see these tires mounted now, we may be wheel twins soon. Except 993 vs. 996.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha niceeee . not gunna use the bbs' you were working on??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

BBS are being used, caps/rings came today for them (Tire Rack ships SUPER fast, PS), and they go in for powder tomorrow. I may have a "backup" set though, they likely won't see tires just yet.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Your such a wheel whore, Geoff. haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Having second thoughts on 512's now that you mention those tires have a stiffer inner tread for camber wear...


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:sly: max it out...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

discounttiredirect.com is the place to get tires. I had one of mine blow out and I didn't have the extended warranty and they still just shipped me a new tire for free.

Geoff, I live about an hour away from Tire Rack, used to go up there all the time. :beer:

Wes, are we going to be steering wheel buddies or do you have something else planned?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would love to have a wood steering wheel but nothing matches the birds eye s4 wood trim 
So I have something else in mind


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Tires still arnt mounted!?!? Lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ahhh haha my college status doesnt leave me much money. I think Friday next week the tires will be mounted and hopefully adapters will have arrived. Then wheels on the car!!


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i thought about you again...no **** lol 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5101271-FS-turbos-injectors-and-other-misc.-parts 

idk if your still looking for the tails 

edit: your inbox is full


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks man! may be trading next weekend but ill have to keep an eye on those too just in case.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Today was progress. 

Took out coilovers, cleaned up the threads, put fresh anti-sieze on, cut down rear bumpstops, and re-torqued. 
Put in new o2 sensor....not sure if its going to work though. 
Washed, claybared, and waxed after...sucks to see new rock chips after winter  

Worked on my car at my moms work in thier garage. Was soooo much better than my driveway and had air gun to use..almost tore my finger off with that thing though. 

Alignment tomorrow and then summer mode is next week  

random bumpstop coilover pic:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

:thumbup: your shoes 

i hope that achieves more low and doesn't affect the ride! I wish I claybared and waxed today... just washed. This winter was brutal on my car. :what:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> This winter was brutal on my car. :what:


 yupppppp


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i hope your wheel situation is still going well....im going to go ahead and sprinkle some negative vibes and say that i couldnt find the damn 98 tails.....i did some diggin around the last 2 days and i think somewhere in the 2 house moves they got 'misplaced' ...........srry bud...i had every intention on shipping them to you....I will keep an eye out nonetheless but it doesnt look like i have them :facepalm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its no prob man. Might be trading for some next saturday if all goes well. 

And as for the wheels. Hopefully adapters come in soon and tires mounted next friday....maybe s4 skirts on and mirror caps painted black for friday as well.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

oh so you are going to paint the s4 sides black?? like glossy black? i was contemplating painting lower valences black and the s4 sides black too.........but i mite stick with silver


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

No sorry. Skirts silver and caps black.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Can you spot whats missing?? 









Adapters were shipped yesterday...maybe tires mounted Wednesdayish.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I see what you did there. 

Complete full size is better


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> I see what you did there.
> 
> Complete full size is better


 Agreed. Got full size passenger back on...they are being painted. Will be picking them up tom and dropping of the s4 skirts.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

cmon already..hoped the torque specs hhelped ..btw idk if its back in ur thread but u have a diff steering wheel pics please? u better be ready for DOD


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Can you spot whats missing??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Bike rack?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha bingo! 
it did look strange without the rack on it though.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha my brother has a rack on his GTI and when he took it off once it looked really weird. Is your roof black?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes, roof is black and mirrors will be black in a coupleof hours when i pick them up.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

oooohhhh......makes me wanna forgo buying a table in the kitchen and spend it on the b5 :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That sounds like a plan, Micheal. 

WTF SNOW!! And supposed to get more Wed and thurs.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol that almost happened to me....the day after i put my summers on it got close to freezing again i was like....here we gooo.....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> oooohhhh......makes me wanna forgo buying a table in the kitchen and spend it on the b5 :laugh:


 But one of craigslist, and spend the extra money you saved on the b5


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

red-out-off 
may be trading for 98's this weekend.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks so much better now


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> red-out-off
> may be trading for 98's this weekend.


 Chyeaa boy! *99's btw*


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

98.5 or 98.0 tails?


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

aledelic42 said:


> 98.5 or 98.0 tails?


 99 tails


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm curious as why your going with different tails?


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

My thoughts as well^


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

dunno, i dont care for a 98.5-99 tails


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Facelift tails look so much better then pre-face.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I like the MY '98 tails, '96-'97 tails suck ass.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^x2


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Change of pace I guess. I like them on Brad's facelift.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Off to Banchwerks! 









(Stretch looks slightly smaller in pics then actuallity..im satisfied with the outcome.) 

205/40 on 18x8 









225/40 on 18x10


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Damnit, I wish my wheels were 10s. That front stretch looks good though for what it is


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree, James. The 205 did its job.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

yeah the stretch looks perfect, you get your adapters yet? I won't demand pics yet as I have been slacking as well haha.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

James Himself said:


> Damnit, I wish my wheels were 10s. That front stretch looks good though for what it is


 Wes not to burn your thread or anything, but James, we havent seen any developments on your wheels in while....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Adapters should be arrive in next couple days.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeHech said:


> Wes not to burn your thread or anything, but James, we havent seen any developments on your wheels in while....


 They've been smashed with a sledge hammer


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Dyed my faded to hell rear deck today...Id recommend to someone who wants to do s4 black upper int. but doesnt want to spend the money. Came out pretty well.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Can't wait to see this in person on Saturday.  

Dying interior bits may be the route I take one day. Looks good.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

looks good... man you college kids have so much time to work on your cars, im pretty jealous of that.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah man it went pretty good. Took that whole bottle to do that rear deck though.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

What (if anything) happens when you touch or "bend" the dyed area?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeHech said:


> looks good... man you college kids have so much time to work on your cars, im pretty jealous of that.


 usually i have no time to work on my car. but im on vaca this week and just had my wisdom teeth out..so im just hangin. 



.Mad Hatter. said:


> What (if anything) happens when you touch or "bend" the dyed area?


 the rear deck went in fine without cracking or smudging or anything. im happy with it.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

when you touch it, does it feel very stiff like its been painted?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> *when you touch it, does it feel very stiff* like its been painted?


 uncalled for


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Bobby you are such a gay. :wave:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

99.5blacka4 said:


> when you touch it, does it feel very stiff like its been painted?


 That was why I asked; because of our previous convo.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hope you get back on solid food soon wes! that was the most painful for me...not being able to eat stuff i wanted.....but hey the drugs they give you during the operation are pretty good....they say it affects everyone differently....for me i was perfectly fine until i got home then the next 3 hours i cannot remember what i did.....hopefully it was all ethical and legal...and didnt involve any guys or animals :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha no it was pretty good. My left side is worse because the tooth was like legit sideways...little more sore an swollen. But went out to eat last night and got some food down so that was pretty awesome. 

And to answer your question Bobby and Geoff..It suprisingly does not feel stiff to be honest. Maybe the slightest touch will be able to feel it but nothing drastic. Id recommend it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just arrived. Might wait till tomorrow to put them on. Possible snow today


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ooooh sideways ones are gnarly....they gotta chop into your gum more....well at least it went well  
oh btw....dont tell anyone.....i ordered STs


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

god damn those are some long studs


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> ooooh sideways ones are gnarly....they gotta chop into your gum more....well at least it went well
> oh btw....dont tell anyone.....i ordered STs


 :thumbup: 



James Himself said:


> god damn those are some long studs


 thats what she said


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Yessssssssss can't wait to see this. I'm doing my car tomorrow too.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You should prob just bag your car tomorrow, Nick. 

Might get my skirts back from paint tomorrow..and prob going to paint my calipers while the wheels are off.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah nick, get on that


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

gotta love spring...brings all the cars back to their best  btw did it snow wes?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

It flurried on and off all day but didnt stick, so thats good. Big day today!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The other day I had a dusting of snow in the morning, then around 7 there was as crazy hail storm. Covered the.road in like 6 inches of ice/sleet. The mk3 held up well through It all


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn. Hail sucks. 
Thinking about picking up a mk3 this year for a daily too, James.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Me also, except a mkII or a civic


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Please not a civic Geoff!! 

Holy Hell I love my car again!! Its amazing what summer mode can do for looks. 
After dinner I need to dial in the height a little more.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Pics!! I can't wait to get goin on mine!! Once my CV boot is fixed it's getting slammed.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im going to a B5 gtg tomorrow night with Nick B so pics will happen then.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm jealous, there's nothing out here. Maybe I can use my vacation time and go to H20. Can't wait for pics though! Are the wheels going to be on?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

i seen it, looks good :thumbup:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^^Not fair::sly:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup wheels are on. Going to wait a few days for the coils to settle a bit before I tweek the height anymore. Had to raise the rear up a little due to rubbing but left the front as is.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

arghh the wait is agonizing....ic:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really wish my guy came through with getting the s4 skirts painted on time. Will have to wait till next week for that...then its Defrost!!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing this thing in person next weekend. I dunno about you but I noticed a big upgrade in handling with the wide rear tires.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

it looks awesome!


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

Pictures!!!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just seen the pic.. (gotta love it when a friend comments on it on your facebook, i get to see it too lol). 

anyways.. they look good.. once you drive around you'll get a feel for how far the rears have to come up.. my drivers never rubs, my pass rubs quite a bit and with someone in the car(front pass seat), they roll on the tire the entire time.. so i raised the rear, its a little bit higher then the drivers side and it still rubs there with someone in the pass seat over bumps.. i think the weight of the gas tank (6lbs per gallon) is making the rear move more over a bump. 

And on the e-clips.. put it this way, if your bushings werent pushed out of the lower mount on your coilover, your e-clips are good.. I still need to adjust my coils so i'll grab a pic, but that's a for sure way to know, its not that.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks bob. the clunking is actually a little quiter now that its low again. but yah height still needs to be adjusted a bit. funny how much camber comes into play when stance is the name of the game.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i'm running 2.2 degrees in the rear, just to get my et26 9.5's to sit right. (but i'm also on 215/45's as i hate having to rev at 4500 for 80mph on the highway like 205/40's would give)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I hate the 1.8 gearing  

But today was good. Met up with Nick Broderick and headed over to a B5 gtg up near Boston. Was a good season opener and I muscled down a 1lb burger. Satisfied. 

Photos coming soon!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Damn that burger sounds intense


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Wes's car is SICK in person, the pictures you guys have seen don't do it justice. I got to stare at his 10" rears pokin' on the drive home. So good. 

And that burger was obnoxious. He ate it like a bitch though, cutting it into fours. :facepalm:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I want pictures of that burger!..and the new wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha thanks Nick..with your whimpy 1/2lb burger. Man up! no but we handled those roads like champs for sure. get on those s4 front seats and air set up dooood!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Pics!! I need some inspiration!


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Bobby you are such a gay. :wave:


 I'm gay? You're the one wanting me to move down to FL, almost as bad as I wanna move down myself!  We'll have to hang in my garage though, i'll have tools  

Yeah Geoff that's why I asked.. My headliner in the jetta (first go, second go was suede wrapped by a shop that I picked up for FREE), I used Vinyl Dye and man, you couldnt touch it it felt like brillo. 

Good to hear, the dye you picked up doesn't have that same feeling, b/c it felt as if, if anyone touches it, it has a very nappy feeling.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

I have pictures!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yo bro yur wheels is pointin tha wrong way!


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

the wheels like slick man, i like em a lot. i saw a silver 911 with those on it the other day and it had the red/yellow centercaps, set it off well.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

consider me inspired.......i need big spacers now :laugh: 

congrats man! she looks soo damn sexy....more shots would be good  with just you and nick  

edit: and more booty shots


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

& more...and that's all I got. Wish I took more but I will take more at defrost (hopefully it will be warmer)


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Hannah they look great. Your new wide angle lense is coming in handy


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good Wes! :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> Thanks Hannah they look great. Your new wide angle lense is coming in handy


 awwwwww! :laugh: but yea i am hunting down a nice fast wide angle lens for the summer..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Chris! 
Micheal, she uses a tokina 12-24 lense I believe.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i use a nikon d60 and would need a dx format lense otherwise i get no autofocus with AF lenses :facepalm: so my choices are very limited..... maybe time to upgrade to a better body......

nice pics btw...i forgot what body was Hannah using....it was on her blog somewhere..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

she uses a d90 body.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

needs moar s4 sides now.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

the passat and the red rings on the laser are just :facepalm:

you guys are spot on though!:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The passat is my gf, Hannah's temp car till this summer. Just somestickers on the back and a euro plate.

s4 skirts should be on Thursday evening along with adjusting the rear coils a bit and getting ready for Dubs on Defrost Saturday


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol exactly why i didnt want to make fun of the passat or the laser b5....though one of them mite be hannah's ....

sooooo....is she thinking of an avant for summer?? :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I guess it depends what her money situation is. Think she might be leaning towards vr6 mk3 gti though...which will be fun haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im going to try and perform putting s4 skirts on in a parking lot tomorrow morning before DOD...we will see how it goes.

I forgot the s4 door moulding inserts at my house so dont be alarmed if you see my car without door mouldings. I have a buddy picking them up at my house and bringing them to me in Ct.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

so you tryin to sell me those lower door moldings once you put your s4's on ?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

you want my a4 mouldings?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

if the price is right


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5L6Uz67u4xM


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

ahahahhahaha....funny guy


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey Nic...the mouldings were junk. They broke into a bunch of little rusty pieces when I took them off. Sorry


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ur car lookd awesome today bro too bad about the shoot thats my fault


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

Yo Wes, imagine these seats when you had purple wheels !!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks tyler!
and yes those seats would have been awesomeeee


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Man, imagine the PB & J possibilities with those seats!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Those seats are bitch magnets


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

i love your car so much! its spot on. one of the few a4s that have been my inspiration on what i plan for my car. where did you get the rack from? i really want to get one for my car. and are you running st coils?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thank you i appreciate the compliment!
i forgot the exact website i bought the rack off of but i know i listed the web adress on the b5 roof rack thread. and yes st coils, you are correct.

anyone else think its strange the s4 and a4 are grouped together at shows...s4 wins everytime.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

well body wise they are practically identical, minus the obvious bumper and sides, and painted rear.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yeah but engine upgrades are obviously more appealing to judges, obviously the s4 is better than the a4


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

A4 with k04...250hp
S4 with k04...500hp

exterior, interior, engine, motor, drivetrain, braking.....everything is upgraded pretty much.

Its like an r32 and a gti


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

agreed, seems a bit strange.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

that one of the things ididnt like about DoD if thats waht your getting at..they have every vw category but best audi? who did win prolly hoodrich or that b6 avant in eurotuner


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah Hoodrich got it...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> anyone else think its strange the s4 and a4 are grouped together at shows...s4 wins everytime.


Yes, that's very lame!! I agree with the comment about it being compared to GTI's vs. R32's they look the same but they're not.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is completely unrelated but who won at h20 in the b5 world? There's never a list of winners.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

R32>gti is the best comparison.. The only thing is they are going to have to give out more trophys...every show is more VW orientated.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Audi is kind of the outcast at vw shows...kinda sucks.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

I would agree with you on that, kind of annoying. You guys end up doing the photo shoot afterwards? I had to leave early.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah Tyler left early too. I didnt see either of your cars but did meet both of you so that was good at least.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

&


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

ball. er.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

$h!t looks real dope Wes. Pissed I didn't get a chance to check out the ride, be sure to catch up at water fest.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Hannah..
and Geoff
...and Lee! 

I need to get those mouldings on pronto!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I love the car!! I love the S4 uppers and terra cotta, makes it look cozy in there, haha.


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

Oh and I forgot....


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I still have an obsession with your interior. 


Car looks terrific :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahahah nice shots hannah! i like the rings at the end.....hey wes how did the s4 sideskirts go on? i c you are in need of the last piece of the moulding....i have but i need them for my car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

this car is on such a level :thumbup: everything flows so well. You just need to paint the lower valences of your bumpers, or s4 bumper it. (not hatin, just a friendly suggestion)


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

I got a shot of it as well at DoD...


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

your car is becoming one of my favorites wes...

so clean. what are your plans for the valences? just painting them? how did you mount the s4 sides? i'm looking for some right now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks for the compliments on the interior and such guys. its almost done haha.

as for the skirts. right now they have the factory torx in the front with velcro along the sides(doesnt do much), self tap screws alon the bottom, and need to get the rear mud flap looking thing for the back so the rear of the skirt can bolt on and the rear moulding can also be attatched.

valences will stay black. i like the look and gives it a mk4 feel to it haha


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yessir. I agree


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^bingo!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

looks good wes :thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks so good wes, keep it up. Love everything about it. :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks great! You just inspired me to start working on my S4 skirts. I think I'm just gonna texture paint them for the time being.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. 
Get to it, Chris!!


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

the rear end is completely transformed with the 10" fatties and the euro trunk...looks so much wider and....well....proper :thumbup:...i mite start hunting down a 96 trunk :laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> the rear end is completely transformed with the 10" fatties and the euro trunk...looks so much wider and....well....proper :thumbup:...i mite start hunting down a 96 trunk :laugh:


I've got one for sale depending on where you live :wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Pics taken and tagged on my fb from various ppl at Dustoff.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Wes, your car looks amazing. Please don't sell it!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> Wes, your car looks amazing. Please don't sell it!


haha okay I wont


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

good boy....i was feelin the same way...you would regret more than benefit from selling it

why dont you go and win lotto or somethin??? :laugh:

i have already made up my mind that if i ever win lotto i wont get rid of my b5...prolly get more


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

If I won the lotto, my car would have a mid mounted v12 twin turbo, converted into a coupe with.a long angled hatch


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> If I won the lotto, my car would have a mid mounted v12 twin turbo, converted into a coupe with.a long angled hatch


and it would be a 2012 model too


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

b5 r8


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

heheheh you guys...i was thinking buying a 1.8t a 2.8 and s4 and do them up with no regards for budget :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Id prob buy a wicked sick camry and VIP the ish out of it  :laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

uwont:sly:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Id prob buy a wicked sick camry and VIP the ish out of it  :laugh:












Not gonna lie....I like it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Chris...but I meant a mid 90's Camry.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I wanted to drop in and say that i'm really digging the s4 skirts and the shaved front bumper :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

thepirate said:


> Not gonna lie....I like it.


hahaha it's true it does look like it's pulled off quite well...only one problem though...the badge is upside down...oh wait it still says TOYOTA...damn..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Bryan. I appreciate it. Im liking the s4 skirts as well. Cleans it up. Still need a few things for them though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Relocated my catch can to drivers side under coolant res after hooking it up to block breather hose(previously VC breather).

Capped off the port on the back of the VC...will be getting an AEB VC soon to shave and powder 

Also, realized I need to start deleting things and do a wire tuck reallllll bad.


----------



## az1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Car Looks really good man. Really wish you would've put those C5 wheels on tho.. Keep up the good work !!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> *Also, realized I need to start deleting things and do a wire tuck reallllll bad.*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Joining the club


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Just a cell pic from last week doing turkey surveys at roughly 5:30am...haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You need a beater a4


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

hahaha thats awesome....your run-of-the-mill turkey surveyor doesnt usually turn up for fieldwork with a slammed b5! Baller!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> You need a beater a4


its true


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

you need this...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i do need that!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

How do you like your adapters and how long did it take for them to get to you? I'm thinking about ordering a set from the same place because adaptec would take 5-6 weeks.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I like them alot actually. great customer service too. and took about 2 weeks I believe.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I might have to place my order then! Studs sound so much nicer than lug bolts, haha.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They are!!
So you pulled the trigger on the wheels then?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes I did, I went with 1.5 and 2" lips. I preferred to be safe rather than sorry, I think it'll be a good. I just have to wait a total of 6 weeks to get them. So hopefully beginning of June. I think I'll have to get 12x1.5" studs.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

colinisneat said:


> Yes I did, I went with 1.5 and 2" lips. I preferred to be safe rather than sorry, I think it'll be a good. I just have to wait a total of 6 weeks to get them. So hopefully *END* of June. I think I'll have to get 12x1.5" studs.


fixed


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha well I ordered them at the end of April, so I'm trying to stay positive.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

oh you ordered them 2-3 weeks ago, I get it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

That sounds great, Colin. Cant wait to see the outcome.

Sooooo today is last day of class for me this semester and I can finally start working on my car again.
Dubs in the Sand is Sunday so Ill be doing a little work hopefully tom or Friday and giving her a good wax/wash.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Stopped by the lovely Nick Broderick's home today where he gratiously hooked me up with a wheel spacer... :heart:


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Stopped by the lovely Nick Broderick's home today where he gratiously hooked me up with a wheel spacer... :heart:


cars fresh. :thumbup:

did u just paint the door trim above the s4 skirts?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

big house nick


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ineedwheels said:


> cars fresh. :thumbup:
> 
> did u just paint the door trim above the s4 skirts?


Yes, they are s4 lower door mouldings.


----------



## ineedwheels (Apr 25, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Yes, they are s4 lower door mouldings.


O I see. feeling the look with unpainted lowers front and rear. that mkiv you posted with the same was on point too.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

whats your gtf wes curious?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

^^ Thanks and I agree. I like the unpainted front/rear lowers look.

Im not sure what my gtf's are right now, Tyler. Actually lowering the rear a little more now that I have Nicks spacer. Drivers rear wheel was rubbing inner arch on big bumps so now I can bring it back down. Ill have to measure it out. prob 23ish is my guess though.

Dubs on the Sand this Sunday :thumbup:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

hopefully going i wanted to go to the one near my house eurogasm but we have 8 days to finish a miata thats just paint anda cage just started putting the body back today but got alot of work to do


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Get to work so you can go!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey wes you still looking for prefacelift tail lights?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah Im over that.
Took the read off my reverse lights and fell in love again.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

haha don't blame you. I just came across a preface lift at a junk yard so I was going to grab them for you if you wanted them.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the thought, Colin


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

Some pictures from dubs in the sand...


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

aaaaand a couple more...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you Hannahhhhh :wave:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Girls with ink are relevant to my interests :thumbup:

hate to say it but that big ass heat shield is ruining your bay


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Looks good as always Wes :thumbup:

Are you running any spacers up front?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Girls with ink are relevant to my interests :thumbup:
> 
> hate to say it but that big ass heat shield is ruining your bay


I agree, James. My bay will be alot better for Waterfest im hoping. To turn the TIP downward, do I need to remove AC or take radiator out to do so??



Frankie b5 said:


> Looks good as always Wes :thumbup:
> 
> Are you running any spacers up front?


Yeah, I have a 30mm adapter up front. Wish the tires were stretched more so I could push them out further but they already rub pretty damn hard tucking that much.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah I think it would look a little better with the fronts pushed out a tad more, but I figured they were rubbing as is. 

I need to expand my sticker collection


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

Looks pretty damn amazing Wes.....I looked closely and I cant work it out but are u using your stock lower door trim? or is that how the lower door trim from the S4 looks mounted up?

I am in the same boat about the front wheels....i initially thought i was going to get a big spacer but now when i look at it....i have to do fender work which will push fender line out further which means i need even more of a spacer to poke...lol it never ends:laugh:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Soo nice:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys.

The front and rear small s4 trim doesnt sit perfect as I had to rig up some mounts for them. Apparently the a4 and s4 have different mounting brackets on the backside to attach to the fender and rear quarter.

Doesnt bother me too much because Im hoping to shave all mouldings sometime in the distant future.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*MONEY!* :thumbup::heart:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

you have the best interior


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

You need a stand alone photo shoot, with just your car and a dope back drop.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

i honestly dont think the backdrop matters when the car is sitting so beautifully! :heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha thanks. legit photoshoot next week when this weather breaks.
now that summer is here. more time to work on the car and actually make some money. been brokeeee


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is probably my favorite B5. I keep coming back into the thread to look at the photos. The interior is gorgeous :beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that extra 3mm's made all the difference 

lookin' sexy as usual.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

car looks great and like others love the interior :thumbup:


----------



## MattySXE (May 9, 2002)

Dammit I wish I could have made it to Dubs in the Sand! I only had enough gas to get to the show but wouldn't have been able to get home :banghead:


----------



## memo! (Mar 27, 2011)

Are those Twists' 17's or 18's? Also, what tire sizes are you running?

The car looks perfect! :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Huge compliments guys. Thanks so much.

Big shout out to NickBrod for the spacer 

And the wheels are 18x8/10 with 205/40 and 225/40 nitto neo gen tires.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Brad!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

d90dublady said:


>


Everyone needs to stop posting pictures of engine bays, giving me too many ideas.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^agreed


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ive got some serious work to do on that bay....
Deadline is Waterfest.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

When is Waterfest again?


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> When is Waterfest again?


Sometime in July I believe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

should be the 16-17th of july.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> should be the 16-17th of july.


Yupp pretty sure hes right. It better be bumpin


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Two from the cruise to Dubs on the Sand:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

100% Money. 

Wes are you using S4 lower door moldings or A4 moldings that have been painted?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Your car makes me want Terra Cotta interior real bad. 

Wes, side note and kind of a dumb question. When you got adapters they came with the lug nuts right? If so, do you know if they are Ball seat or Conical?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> 100% Money.
> 
> Wes are you using S4 lower door moldings or A4 moldings that have been painted?


S4 lowers :thumbup:



colinisneat said:


> Your car makes me want Terra Cotta interior real bad.
> 
> Wes, side note and kind of a dumb question. When you got adapters they came with the lug nuts right? If so, do you know if they are Ball seat or Conical?


And the adapters came with lugs but they said they are more like ball but porsche wheels uses something a little different on their wheels. So yah.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks, I wonder if I'll have to order new lugs, the wheels I bought use conical.


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

I love the twists. Your black and terra interior gives off a good contrast love it.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

more interior pics?:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys. Should have some new bits going in the interior when I have some money.

What steering wheel should I get??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

lets see how it looks now


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have an int. pic on pg.26


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I have an int. pic on pg.26


i just went through all 27 pages:laugh:
you car came out really good bro. glad to see the mirror i traded you came out good.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Thanks guys. Should have some new bits going in the interior when I have some money.
> 
> What steering wheel should I get??


Be my twin! You could always put a Porsche logo in to match those wheels :beer:












Or there is this one, which I also like...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I kind of like the second one....I would love to get a wood wheel but am scared nothing will match the s4 birds eye interior trim 

Would the nardi bolt right up to my momo hub/nrg quick release??

And would a momo or luisi porsche horn work witht he nardi wheel??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i just went through all 27 pages:laugh:
> you car came out really good bro. glad to see the mirror i traded you came out good.


27 pages..thats dedication!!

and thank you again for the mirror!!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> I kind of like the second one....I would love to get a wood wheel but am scared nothing will match the s4 birds eye interior trim
> 
> Would the nardi bolt right up to my momo hub/nrg quick release??
> 
> And would a momo or luisi porsche horn work witht he nardi wheel??


I really like that second wheel.

You would need a Nardi Adapter to bolt it up to your momo hub. I have the NRG adapter and then I went out and bought better allen screws so it fit in the holes better, it's $25. 

I'm not sure if a momo or luisi porsche horn would work or not, but Nardi made the old school wood Porsche steering wheels. So a horn button from those wheels would fit, let me look around I know I've seen them for sale before.

The only bummer part is yeah the would might not match up the best with the birds eye. 

There's this one as well:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> 27 pages..thats dedication!!
> 
> and thank you again for the mirror!!


i love going through build threads.. gives me ideas on things i want to do to my car. im trying to make my car decent but not like anyone elses. Its harddddddd. thank god i have a 2.8.

stubby is perfect so no problem bro


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for the info and heads up, Colin!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You and Geoff make silver look good….seriously I hate silver but you guys kill it! :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo colin, what is that second wheel called you posted. I likey


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's the Nardi Twin black leather, it's a 350mm wheel. I like it a lot, kind of wish I saw it before I bought my wood one.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

after a google image review, I still like the momo team wheel more


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

This is probably answered somewhere else, but what's necessary to swap steering wheels? What about the airbag light?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A T51 torx bit, new wheel, momo hub. If you get a Nardi/Personal wheel you'll need an adapter. If you get a momo, sparco wheel it will fit the momo hub. Then it's up to you if whether you want to get a quick release or not.

As for the airbag light, I'm not sure. I know in other cars you can use a resistor, but when I took off my wheel there was no wiring of any sort. No wires for the horn or air bag, just metal. Hope this helps.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> You and Geoff make silver look good….seriously I hate silver but you guys kill it! :heart:


I agree, silver sucks!
But I like to think Geoff and I are repp'n hard


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Felt good to drive my car tonight after picking this up last week as my new DD 










Also, got this from Hannahs dad. Spent 20min todat ripping off unnecessary gizmos and gadgets. Need to grab some parts when I have some spare money.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Dakota huh? V6? My only car friend from highschool has one, and is trying to put my extra ko3 on it.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ThatDakota will be good for turkey watches 

AlsoIs your roof people on your house?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well now im doing American Woodcock research for my internship. But yes it will be great for that!

But thats the house across the street...I dont think there was anyone on the roof though haha. Maybe it was a ghost


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

James Himself said:


> ThatDakota will be good for turkey watches
> 
> AlsoIs your roof people on your house?


meant to say "is your roof purple on the house" cell phone swype.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of digging this wheel.
Anyone know if Luisi wheels fit momo hubs??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

it looks very bruce wayne


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> I agree, silver sucks!
> But I like to think Geoff and I are repp'n hard


We gotta keep this ish locked down!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Wes, I just read on a random site that Luisi has the same bolt pattern as Nardi/Personal. So you will have to get an adapter so that the steering wheel fits the Momo hub.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> it looks very bruce wayne


I will take that as a compliment!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Wes, I just read on a random site that Luisi has the same bolt pattern as Nardi/Personal. So you will have to get an adapter so that the steering wheel fits the Momo hub.


So it will go hub-QR-adapter ring-wheel?
Sh*ts gunna stick out far wont it?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah unless you have a short hub, that would help. That's why I went just hub and adapter.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

how thick is the adapter?
do you have a side pic of your setup, colin?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

It's not all that big, I will take a picture of it for you when I get home from work.


Here's a picture of what it looks like..


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

yup my buddy just put a Nardi on his Legacy and that was the exact adapter he used...along with a purple anodized quick release. Looks mint.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here you go Wes, it's not the best picture but you can see how big the adapter is.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

damn i wish i had a black interior..


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

hmmm not bad.
wish I had money 

Thanks for the pic buddy :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Doing a photoshoot in about an hour.

Cemetary or basketball court??


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Doing a photoshoot in about an hour.
> 
> Cemetary or basketball court??


Both!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Basketball court in a cemetery??? :sly:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha well we went with the cemetary.
Im going to Maine for the weekend. Maybe Hannah will post up the pics. If not look out for them on Tuesday!


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

thepirate said:


> Basketball court in a cemetery??? :sly:


^LOL

Loving your car! Can't wait to see the new pics


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

A bunch from our photoshoot last night.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

soooooo perfect


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Looks awesome dude

What'sUp with the bandaid on the hood?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Ridiculously clean looking


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Looks very good as usual Wesley. Ever though about getting the _turbo emblem for your car to go along with the porsche wheels?_


----------



## reb55 (Nov 4, 2010)

I think that first open door shot is the best. Loving the terra cotta!

Can I desktop background it?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Beautiful


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> Looks awesome dude
> 
> What'sUp with the bandaid on the hood?


tgat corner of the hood got pushed in from a hit and run couple autumns ago at school 



LeeHech said:


> Looks very good as usual Wesley. Ever though about getting the _turbo emblem for your car to go along with the porsche wheels?_


_
i havent but good thinking!



reb55 said:



I think that first open door shot is the best. Loving the terra cotta!

Can I desktop background it?

Click to expand...

of coarse!

thanks guys im happy with how the car is coming out so far. still lots to doooo

and good work, Hannah. your the best._


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good. :thumbup:


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh. My. God. 


First doors open picture. Possibly one of the best b5 pictures ever taken. This is just insanely good stuff Wes. :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

very nice shots Hannah! Wes looking at these makes me really really really want to get my s4 sides on 

oh man that booty shot :heart::heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i lub this.

we need a couples photoshoot soooooooon.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thankss everyone :heart:

man i miss the lack of civilization. oxbow, me is where its at!
feels nice to have phone service again tho. 5 more hours and ill be home.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Next project. Going to buy another dremel for this though.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You are doing the disposable razor mod?? SIIIIIIIIIICK! :laugh:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

are you shaving your valve cover? do tell

also how do you plan on getting that rubber coolant hose end off of the hard water pipe? mine is melted on and i cant get it all off


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, I just did some of that...except nothing was shaved. Maybe with the spares I have now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> You are doing the disposable razor mod?? SIIIIIIIIIICK! :laugh:


Exactly!



James Himself said:


> are you shaving your valve cover? do tell
> 
> also how do you plan on getting that rubber coolant hose end off of the hard water pipe? mine is melted on and i cant get it all off


Not sure about the rubber mount thingy yet to be honest. Seems pretty tight on mine too. And just going to be taking off the knobs and whatnot on the valve cover...was told not to use it though because I need to vent my VC because its a AEB VC on AWM head...I have my AWM VC vent capped off now so not sure what route I will take. Also not sure if push down coils will work on AEB VC. Some people say yes. Some say no. 

The expansion tank overfill line will be shaved and welded up too as the res will be deleted. Ill have an overflow line come off the filler neck instead. Anyone have suggestions for a small overflow bottle that can be hidden well?



.Mad Hatter. said:


> haha, I just did some of that...except nothing was shaved. Maybe with the spares I have now.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a small overflow bottle that can be hidden well?


Zip tie a water bottle to the front clip


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

James Himself said:


> also how do you plan on getting that rubber coolant hose end off of the hard water pipe? mine is melted on and i cant get it all off


 sorry i realized i was talking about the turbo coolant line, yours still has the coolant res line on. that should come right off. to elaborate, my turbo coolant line is literally melted to the hard coolant pipe, no idea how to get all the rubber off


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I cut mine when I replaced the turbo, I just replaced that hard pipe and even after 8 months the hose was on there pretty good. Short of cutting it, I don't see a way.


----------



## G-low (May 6, 2011)

peanut butter guts :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

For James :heart: 
Did a little cleaning up. Obvi drivers side still needs alot of work.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What did you paint your intake with? I painted mine then it chipped all off 2 days later. Now looks like this: 










And yes, I carved DAMN! into it lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha. 
I painted it with powdercoat!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good Wes.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Looks so far so good, Wes.


 Fixed.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

where did u hide everything


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> haha.
> I painted it with powdercoat!


 Psh duh! Spray paint ftl


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wellllll 
All evap is removed, the maf is pointed down, tucked harness under the small flexible heatshield, and ziptied/tucked behind the motor both o2 wires, maf harness, and coil harness. 

Hopefully nothing melts


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

with evap out cel on? how do u plan on passing emissions?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CEL is on like nobodys business. 
Im just going to wait till next spring. plan on going bt this winter with unitronic software to remove evap and 02 codes. 

Im already 10 months over since inspection ran up....took the sticker off few weeks ago.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

none of my cars are inspected. so overdue lol 

im deleting my evap tomorrow and hopefully making a catchcan


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ilove your car wes..waiting on delivery of my s4 bumper gonna shave the washer caps cuz it looks mint on ur bumper but idk if this is a dumb question but are a4 mouldings just unpainted s4 ones?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They are s4 mouldings....wouldnt do it any other way. Well, on a silver car that is. Black can get away with it for sure.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mr. Wesley, what are the twists stock offset, and what is your final after the adapter?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mr. Geoff:

18x8 et50 30mm adapter = et20
18x10 et65 38mm adapter = et27


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Mr. Geoff:
> 
> 18x8 et50 30mm adapter = et20
> 18x10 et65 38mm adapter = et27


EXCELLENT. What is your inner clearance like in the rear? I have acquired some 18x10s et64, and I like your final fitment, where did you go for adapters?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

At my height now with camber i get the slightest rub on the inside on hard bumps. Doesnt bother me. Not rubbing fender at all.

I forget the company that made adapters....its a few pages back if you want to look it up.
Super impressed with the product and service though. Id recommend them any day.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Ya I was looking for offsets and found adapter pics, will have to go back and check the company. Thanks dude, you're lower than me anyway so I should be ok. you're running a 225 on the rear, right?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

correct 225 rear and 205 front


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Post 1000 on my build thread! 
Thanks guys :heart:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Beat you there


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Ya I was looking for offsets and found adapter pics, will have to go back and check the company. Thanks dude, you're lower than me anyway so I should be ok. you're running a 225 on the rear, right?


Motorsport tech adapters, great quality and awesome guys to deal with!!


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thanks Colin. 

Wes did you get Porsche hub-centric adapters or did you put rings in the wheels and get the adapters Audi hub-centric?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yayaya James you did

The adapters are audi hub centric but are the porsche wheel center bore.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

geoff, are you getting porsche wheels?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

No updates really. 
Was kind of burnt out on spending all my money on my car so I finished my half sleeve and working on building the single speed.

RIP RYAN DUNN :thumbup:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

driving a gt3 too fast and too drunk will get ya


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> RIP RYAN DUNN :thumbup:


:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> driving a gt3 too fast and too drunk will get ya


hell of a way to go tho, right?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

One of my friends lives about 5 minutes from the crash site. A lot of people have been going there and writing notes to Ryan on the guard rail. He was a badass dude. RIP


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

He was a badass dude. I have been watching CKY and Jackass along with all their movies for so long now.

Almost feels like I did lose a friend


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I used to have all the cky stuff back in high school. For some reason he was always my favorite guy. It sucks that he died.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I had Landspeed and CKY2K on VHS haha before DVD got super popular. Play hard you die hard.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

its weird that even the people who seem invincible from all the crazy **** they do can die in a split second. anyone can. its been bugging me lately.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> they do can die in a split second. anyone can. its been bugging me lately.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

James (Bible) says, our life is like a vapor. Its seriously something to think about, life is very short and we should live it the right way. Death is one thing not a single person in this world can escape, of course we shouldn't be scared of dying just aware of our actions and the consequences.

Sorry to get all "dad" on you guys.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I had Landspeed and CKY2K on VHS haha before DVD got super popular. Play hard you die hard.


Haha, mine are all on VHS too.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Paul (Bible) says, our life is like a vapor. Its seriously something to think about, life is very short and we should live it the right way. Death is one thing not a single person in this world can escape, of course we shouldn't be scared of dying just aware of our actions and the consequences.
> 
> Sorry to get all "dad" on you guys.


good stuff :thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Accept I quoted the wrong guy…haha its James, not Paul. Its hard to not get Paul mixed up, he did write 13 of the 27 books of the New Testament.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

true, i did say that back then:laugh:


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

thats nice bro. iv been thinking of coloring my rims cookie monster blue il post a picture when it happens


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Yo wes, text me back. I've got a present for you


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ok James!
and thanks Chris. Very well spoken.


----------



## Euro Whip_524 (Jan 2, 2011)

one of the cleaner A4's out there. nice job dude:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Getting kind of bored with my car now that im too broke to do anything to it for a while


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Getting kind of bored with my car now that im too broke to do anything to it for a while


Just drive and enjoy it like I'm doing! haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its a B5 I cant just drive and enjoy haha
I need to dump money and facepalm!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hey I see an 02 porsche 911 at work everyday with the twists, and man they would look excellent on my car!! lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hell yah they would. Steal em!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Waterfest is coming in fast!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some teasers for something im working on...See yall at WF17! 
Courtesy of Ryan Johnson


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Mirrors/roof, or have they always been black?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

roof about 2years and mirrors since march. haha


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

whereed u get the yeller bulbs and are those the regular headlight bulb or driving light or waht


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

they are the highbeam bulbs. ebay hyper yellow bulbs. like 15$ish shipped.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Those are high beam bulbs. 

You're working on driving down that horrible looking cobble stone road? :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

fortunatly it was just a cobble parking lot. gwtting to it was another story. college hill in providence is nutty.


----------



## SomeDayS4 (Nov 25, 2010)

awesome shots car looks so good:thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Damn, sexier every time I see it. God my car is a junker!


----------



## gallhue (May 29, 2009)

what interior parts are brown? im looking to swap that int into my black b5


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

**** looks sick


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

not really sure why but I like the painted skirts only


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

cuz it works perfectly everything about ur car is spot on wes:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gallhue said:


> what interior parts are brown? im looking to swap that int into my black b5


 seats, door cards, and arm rest are brown. 

thanks for the compliments guys. not much is new other than enjoying driving it.  

oh and effin the fog bulb harness...ill have a pic of that soon to come.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

> other than enjoying driving it.


 I thought this was impossible?  

Looking good man, I've forgotten to send your package out


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I may have traded something for something else...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

sexual favors for sexual favors


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I may have traded something for something else...


 I believe I saw that taking place. I did a double take. CH's?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I believe I saw that taking place. I did a double take. CH's?


 good catch! 
you should came over and introduced yourself man. come onnnn


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> good catch!
> you should came over and introduced yourself man. come onnnn


 I was sun exhausted and on my way out of the show. The sun was brutal yesterday. I don't suppose you'll be making the hike to PA for VAG Fair?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good meeting you wes. Car looks great..im extremely jealous of your interior.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> I was sun exhausted and on my way out of the show. The sun was brutal yesterday. I don't suppose you'll be making the hike to PA for VAG Fair?


 yah im so roasted from the sun. unfortunatly i will not be at vag fair. prob just brokedown and h2o for me for the rest of the year. 



MarcMiller said:


> Good meeting you wes. Car looks great..im extremely jealous of your interior.


 thanks man. and it will only get better!


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> yah im so roasted from the sun. unfortunatly i will not be at vag fair. prob just brokedown and h2o for me for the rest of the year.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks man. and it will only get better!


 I'll be at H20 and plan on taking the b5 there. Can't wait


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some stuff from WF17




























I need 205/40's sooooo bad!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Keeping the new wheels black?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

they were freshly powdered gunmetal with black added in.
pretty good looking up close. going to have to get some pics when I put spacers on.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

After all that waiting to get the twists on, you trade em in like 3 months??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yah. 

the way I look at it...neither are my dream wheels so I dont mind switching things up when the opportunity arrives.

I hope these tires roll my rear fenders themselves...15mm spacers on 225/40 is cutting it close. :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Man I'm such a wheel whore, I don't think i could ever sell a set. My garage is going to look like a Firestone lol


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> haha yah.
> 
> the way I look at it...neither are my dream wheels so I dont mind switching things up when the opportunity arrives.
> 
> I hope these tires roll my rear fenders themselves...15mm spacers on 225/40 is cutting it close. :laugh:


your rears should be rolled from factory? i only had to roll the fronts my rear is flush and i dont rub at all.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> your rears should be rolled from factory? i only had to roll the fronts my rear is flush and i dont rub at all.


true. should have said "pulled"
legit like not 1mm to spare.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> true. should have said "pulled"
> legit like not 1mm to spare.


ohh okay yeah i get you.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

hey man car looked real good at waterfest. Wish I would have paid to park my car in the actual show rather than the exhibition area.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> After all that waiting to get the twists on, you trade em in like 3 months??


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

the wheels look like they match your car well. It resembles docurley's b5 in that rolling shot


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm not usually a big fan of black wheels, but these honestly look perfect. The rolling shot shows a perfect balance of black and silver.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

post fb pics wes!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i agree wes, very well balanced.

if this was an avant... my god. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Okay so its 4:30am and im a little out of it.
Here is the official setup(for now)

18x8.5 et35 BBS CH powdercoated gunmetal with black added in and red/gold bbs caps
225/40 Milestar tires
10mm spacers front et25
15mm spacers rear et20


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

not a fan of black wheels but this looks great man!:thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

sorry i missed the conversation when you mentioned getting the black wheels....what are those?? CH's??


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Why the switch?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

thepirate said:


> Why the switch?


"the way I look at it...neither are my dream wheels so I dont mind switching things up when the opportunity arrives."


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NickBroderick said:


> "the way I look at it...neither are my dream wheels so I dont mind switching things up when the opportunity arrives."


I like this.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

:beer:idk wes i liked the twists more it looked perfect but these still look good


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


>


Not a fan of black wheels either, but I can't deny that they do look really good in this shot on your car :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


>


I prefer this fitment to the twist fitment. Think flush looks 50 GAHgillion times better than poke.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

agreed, but wes's poke was very subtle and looked awesome rolling.

i miss driving to saugus in march with you wesley.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> agreed, but wes's poke was very subtle and looked awesome rolling.
> 
> i miss driving to saugus in march with you wesley.


:heart:

honestly im not a fan of solid black wheels either. but its a nice change and they are still super flush for not having stretched tires.
think ill prob put them up for trade and see what else is out there. but i dont mind these for now.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

wheel whoring


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would really love to do a 3pc wheel with satin black "big" lips and silver faces. 
Wheels officially up for trade...possible sale.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Any ideas of what wheels you're looking for? Or just going to see what's offered?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

lookin for something like pegasus, autostradas, or fittipaldis probably.....maybe rs' idk


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

thats the thing with gettin nice wheels u can always make suttin happen..keep trading wes :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

werk said:


> thats the thing with gettin nice wheels u can always make suttin happen..keep trading wes :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Would really love to do a 3pc wheel with satin black "big" lips and silver faces.
> Wheels officially up for trade...possible sale.


Trade for B5S4 wheels?  I'll even paint the 4th wheel


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Would you do that for me, Alex!?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Trade for B5S4 wheels?  I'll even paint the 4th wheel


Without the space "b5s4" looks more impressive :laugh: and them you read it...


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> lookin for something like pegasus, autostradas, or fittipaldis probably.....maybe rs' idk


Autostrada Modena's or similar!?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Would you do that for me, Alex!?


You know what, for you, only you, don't tell anyone this but, I'll even thrown in the full size spare B5S4 wheel


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colin, modenas or monzas!


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm going to keep searching for a set because I support this idea!!! Big lipped would look amazing.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i found a set 
now i just need 2g haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Really!? Do it!! Are they big lipped or would you have to do some replacing? Someone buy the CH's!!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They are already big lipped!


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that'd be epic.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

these your old ones?



roof_rack said:


> My buddy Denis' B5 S4 I took a few shots of, cleanest B5 ever.
> 
> Made 420whp / 468wtq and ran an 11.7 on K04's!! VAST Stage 3 Custom Tune, K04 Car
> 
> Porsche Turbo Twists, 18x10 / 18x8, dont know offsets with adapters, beautiful car, the wheels go so good with the cayene calipers imo


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

James Himself said:


> these your old ones?


Brake shot is money :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks like it!
And pretty badass if I say so myself. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some shots in the Euromedian.net WF coverage


















Prob doing a photoshoot with the new wheels Thurs or Fri this week.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Prob doing a photoshoot with the new wheels Thurs or Fri this week.


:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

yes we need some real pictures of the CH's


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> yes we need some real pictures of the CH's


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mi-tires-(pretty-BA)!&p=72692617#post72692617

Check this link out and you'll see better pics....I've always been a fan of these rims! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

kinda pissed euromedian didnt get any pictures of my car...maybe i need to trade my wheels:banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

TheReflex79 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mi-tires-(pretty-BA)!&p=72692617#post72692617
> 
> Check this link out and you'll see better pics....I've always been a fan of these rims! :thumbup:


:what:



MarcMiller said:


> kinda pissed euromedian didnt get any pictures of my car...maybe i need to trade my wheels:banghead:


They may have...but they only have room for so many pics to put up.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

TheReflex79 said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...mi-tires-(pretty-BA)!&p=72692617#post72692617
> 
> Check this link out and you'll see better pics....I've always been a fan of these rims! :thumbup:


He already has those in this thread. I meant some badass photoshoot pics


----------



## TheReflex79 (Feb 22, 2005)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> He already has those in this thread. I meant some badass photoshoot pics


Sorry, those are the only pics I could see thanks to our Penske internet blocking filters! lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

mmkay that makes more sense then.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Photos being edited as we speak.

What do we think of BLQ's?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

The gold ones? If so I was gonna trade for them but changed my mind. I say go for it. Might make me regret my decision


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Photos being edited as we speak.
> 
> What do we think of BLQ's?


Fifteen52 Tarmacs!!

Oh wait, you want 3pc


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-D...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cba724c90

buy these


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-D...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cba724c90
> 
> buy these


I second this


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Like. A. Boss.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha silly. I cant get anything till these wheels sell


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

No BLQ's, go with MAM MT1's.....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

LeeHech said:


> No BLQ's, go with MAM MT1's.....


this.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i ****ing wish!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Photo cred goes to Sam Henry..came out awesome!







and diff edit


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So are you poking ever so slightly in the rear?


----------



## Korito (Jul 17, 2011)

That looks awsome! I really like the color combo it makes it look Simple yet nice.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So are you poking ever so slightly in the rear?


sure am 



Korito said:


> That looks awsome! I really like the color combo it makes it look Simple yet nice.


thank you sir


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Love it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks James.
Did you get that pic i texted you??


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

looks really aggressive. nice.

reminds me of my old tire set up/stance last year.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Are these the Euromedian photos?

Looks good :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah it is pretty aggressive. But I still miss the stretch of the twists.

No, Bryan, these were shot by a local photographer named Sam Henry.
This is his dope mk3 jetta
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5357807-Just-a-few...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I never got your text


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ima text it to you again.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks really good Wes! These wheels look like the ones Tifun had on his Passat wagon, did you trade with a guy that had one?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I traded with the guy on the previous page with the silver S.
And thank you


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> Looks really good Wes! These wheels look like the ones Tifun had on his Passat wagon, did you trade with a guy that had one?


If I remember correctly these started out as Bimmerchop's wheels.


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Yup, Dennis got them from me, Wes got them from him


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bimmerchop said:


> Yup, Dennis got them from me, Wes got them from him


:thumbup:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Car looks awesome with the CH's!!


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

He stopped by yesterday btw to show me the new wheels. I dunno what it is, must be a silver B5 thing, but man did they look good haha. I loved them when I saw them on your car, and now on his as well. I snapped a pic with my phone before he took off, let me upload it in a sec. In the meantime, here's one of yours... Can't remember if I posted this for you in the past or not


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh yah i think you did. Thanks again!
Small world...


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Yea, I thought I may have but didn't feel like skimming through 30 pages to make sure lol. Anyway, his car from yesterday...


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

He should make his turbo badge plural lol


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

James Himself said:


> He should make his turbo badge plural lol


Agreed! Other than that his car looks great!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yup Dennis' car looks awesome with the twists.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Really want polished lips....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Really want polished lips....


Dont we all


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

x328572938572983752


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

then buy a set of these

i could sell them without tires 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...etition-Wheels-w-Advan-A048-Tires-w-500-miles


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I dont have cash to buy anything.
Need these CH's goneeee


----------



## Stouph79B5 (May 16, 2011)

Wish I had the $$$ cause those CH's are exactly what I want


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Stouph79B5 said:


> Wish I had the $$$ cause those CH's are exactly what I want


Pick up overtime 
Or make an offer


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

Love how the CH's look on the car :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks.
Just not feelin the motorsport and black look


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

tellin ya man, take my B5S4 wheels


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha thinking about it, Alex.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i hear ya wes lol i want polished lips and wide wheels. maybe next summer ill get rid of my fives.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

dude i didnt no u got those ch's from denis lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

stupid fat tires










random


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Holy crap did you hit a dip in the road or something???


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Holy crap did you hit a dip in the road or something???


turning and tread caught the fender


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Ouch


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

you need new wheels asap, this **** sucks!


----------



## pensch (Mar 14, 2009)

summer 2009 looks better :thumbup:


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Wes I think you'd be better off with my setup haha


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Bummer. I feel your paint though:thumbdown:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

pensch said:


> summer 2009 looks better :thumbup:


yikes really!?



LeeHech said:


> Wes I think you'd be better off with my setup haha


haha i think your right


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn Wes. Sorry to see that.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its whatever really. I pulled it back out. 
Its only a fender and being low thats the name of the game! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Cars still one of the hottest man. Deff one of my favs


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Cars still one of the hottest man. Deff one of my favs


Thanks Marc


----------



## Papa_Dios (Jul 24, 2010)

You're breaking stuff now??? You must be doing something right :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Papa_Dios said:


> You're breaking stuff now??? You must be doing something right :laugh:


Not breaking..just bending :beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

My fenders have some ripples in them to, not that bad though. I catch my tire coming in and out of my driveway every day.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So I sold the wheels...
Put some money towards the car payment.
Now have $1000 to spend on new wheels.
What are my options?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> So I sold the wheels...
> Put some money towards the car payment.
> Now have $1000 to spend on new wheels.
> What are my options?


Pm me haha


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> So I sold the wheels...
> Put some money towards the car payment.
> Now have $1000 to spend on new wheels.
> What are my options?


Edit: didn't see your post my first time looking through the thread!

These could be interesting and fun...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5348826-18-quot-Borbet-type-quot-A-quot-STAGGERED!!!!


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> turning and tread caught the fender


damn, at least it wasn't the quarter panel. happened on my old MkIV GTI and it folded the quarter panel flare.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeHech said:


> Pm me haha


I just may....



colinisneat said:


> Edit: didn't see your post my first time looking through the thread!
> 
> These could be interesting and fun...
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5348826-18-quot-Borbet-type-quot-A-quot-STAGGERED!!!!


would be cool...if it had cool tires and werent iraq tan



audixride said:


> damn, at least it wasn't the quarter panel. happened on my old MkIV GTI and it folded the quarter panel flare.


sucks dude


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

iraq tan rofl

spray em yourself for a few bucks, can look excellent and they're scuffed a bit anyway. borbet type a's are awesome and i don't think i've seen them on a b5


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Before and After...should be the other way around 

hi mom


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha yeah they're scratched up, so I would respray them another color as well. Do it!!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You still have the B7 splits?? Always loved those on you car


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Haha yeah they're scratched up, so I would respray them another color as well. Do it!!


Id feel bad spray painting them and dont know if i feel like going thru the effort and cash to powder em.



NeedingAnAudi said:


> You still have the B7 splits?? Always loved those on you car


those are my winter wheels. depressing having them back on haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This is more depressing


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

mismatch shoes…my 4 year old loves wearing mismatch shoes :laugh:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> mismatch shoes…my 4 year old loves wearing mismatch shoes :laugh:


haha mismatched shoes so I only burn up tires I don't care about. Thats only temp anyways, gunna be putting the Amg's on soon, you will approve eace:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

should I try 19's??

http://boston.craigslist.org/nos/pts/2547591763.html


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i think those could look really good


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

yes please.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

do it and tuck wheel


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> do it and tuck wheel


Thats what I was thinking.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Thats what I was thinking.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:laugh:


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ehh not the biggest fan of those but the type a's look dope but dont buy them czu i want them lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

type As deff dope but would be too much money after shipping and new tires...and paint.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

FIND ME WHEELS
have 1g to spend


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

your twists were way hotter than those other wheels in the cl link. get benz wheels, you should be able to get a decent setup for under a g.


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

probably will go for over $1k but these are nice.. weak widths though
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Kine...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3f0cf7dede

I can definitely see you rocking these.. 19x9/10
rears http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories
fronts http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb22e3990

super cheap
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

some fake wheels 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/17X9...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item519a519f70
http://www.bigbrandwheels.com/MiRo-Wheels-Type-111-18-inch-18x9.5-Hyper-Silver-Rims/4976/
http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/ES2190065/

but I still say get 20" spinners


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I miss the twists


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Buy my RX's, I'll even deliver in Ocean City


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> I miss the twists


They definitely were my favorite.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> I miss the twists


You could always try indian giving...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Ehh idk if that would fly.
Oh well it is what it is.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

were your rear twists 18x10 or 11? I found a set that has 11's but dont know about fitting them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

18x11 twists? What would that be off, GT2?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They were 10's
Dont do 11's trust me. Looks :thumbdown:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

The guy sad they were from a 996 turbo. I didn't think they would work, figured I'd ask someone that's done it before.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Theres a thread on AZ of a dude doing 11's on his a4.
Way too much poke to be pulled off. Just doesnt look right.

Oh and thanks Alex for the links to wheels. Legit just saw them. :heart:
X5's would be dope but tires and adapters would kill me I think.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

SlimQuattro said:


> were your rear twists 18x10 or 11? I found a set that has 11's but dont know about fitting them


Mini tub your B5


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

x5 wheels would be soooo sick. There was a blue mk4 gti a while ago on stancenation that had them and my eyeballs popped out of my head. Don't they just use the same 5x120 adapter everyone uses for vette wheels?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

damn son i saw your twists up for sale already! buy em back!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

here's a cheaper deal on x5 wheels.. $716 obo. two are listed as new and the other two refinished
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e61a4ddfc
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588de894a9
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Refi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588eae973e
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Refi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item256519a4ad

I wanna see these on a b5 too
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-F...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item48419b3d69

allofcraigs.com is a good place to look too. you can search craigslist in the entire northeast region or the whole country


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> I wanna see these on a b5 too
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/18-F...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item48419b3d69


With those offsets you can run adapters up front and wobble bolts in the rear


----------



## FCP Euro (Sep 4, 2008)

LeeHech said:


> damn son i saw your twists up for sale already! buy em back!


Do it!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> damn son i saw your twists up for sale already! buy em back!


Damn wheel whores!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

aledelic42 said:


> here's a cheaper deal on x5 wheels.. $716 obo. two are listed as new and the other two refinished
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e61a4ddfc
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588de894a9
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Refi...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item588eae973e
> ...


So x5's as stated...would be dope.

Also, Im kinda leaning towards Miro STP-1's as well....for fake splits. I like em.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

everyone hates on fake splits but they save u money so wtf!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/BMW-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c830e41a

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/19-R...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item231371412a :thumbup:! please buy these before I do


double staggered chrysler crossfire wheels would be cool too


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Even thought they are "fake" they are a great looking wheel


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

What the hell are fake splits?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

LeeHech said:


> What the hell are fake splits?


fake, 2 or 3 piece wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Idk bout the land rovers. Super good deal though.
Gotta check out my finances tomorrow.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/19-R...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item231371412a :thumbup:! please buy these before I do


i may or may not have just bought these


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> i may or may not have just bought these


haha I like that


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

those rover wheels look about as good as the car they came on


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> fake, 2 or 3 piece wheels.


Ahhh I see. Yeah Miro stp1's are really hot. For $800 or so the only new wheels that are comparable are lm reps.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd be interested to see the rover wheels on a b5...


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

I was gonna do the miros but I wanted to do 10s all around, I feel like the 17s will be up for sale once my bags come


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Lazer Viking said:


> those rover wheels look about as good as the car they came on


I'm confident you hate everything about my car :laugh:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

James Himself said:


> i may or may not have just bought these


Apparently the lug bolts for the Rover wheels are super pricey.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Apparently the lug bolts for the Rover wheels are super pricey.


ive heard that as well


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

James Himself said:


> I'm confident you hate everything about my car :laugh:


Dont worry james nics an ass to me too sometimes ..we still love him.:beer:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Apparently the lug bolts for the Rover wheels are super pricey.


ill check the junk yard. thats how i got my lugs for the sawblades


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

do you need land rover lugs..?

james I hope you actually bought those


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

Yeah they use special lugs that are flat on the back, I found a set for kinda cheap on eBay a while back when I was thinking about getting a set


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Correct. Apparently they are about $200...which is insane for lug bolts. Hopefully the junk yard yields something.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

not oem but a lot less

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/20-F...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1c10248c6a


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

I found a set on a rover parts supplier for 35 a set (5). I didn't look too hard though


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

That's a pricey nut.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

typical range rover, they are probably made out of some soft, low grade steel as well and will shear and strip. coming from a guy who hates range rovers and the people that drive them, obviously.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

LeeHech said:


> typical range rover, they are probably made out of some soft, low grade steel as well and will shear and strip. coming from a guy who hates range rovers and the people that drive them, obviously.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Apparently the back is a flat seat vs. conical/ball. I'm sure they're at least as tough (who are we kidding, they're tougher) than anything VAG uses...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I heard $28 a nut at the dealership..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

$50 a nut at the RLD.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mayyyyy be picking up James' merc wheels soon


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Getting something today. Will post a pic later.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Getting something today. Will post a pic later.


 :thumbup:in4pics


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

cant wait!:beer:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

oh boy presents! 

just got home from your **** hole of an "island". i was in my minivan and feared for its oil pan going over some of the bumps. **** those roads sometimes.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> oh boy presents!
> 
> just got home from your **** hole of an "island". i was in my minivan and feared for its oil pan going over some of the bumps. **** those roads sometimes.


 haha yah. these roads are not nice.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

hahahaha thats bangin


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks been wanting it for a bit now


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

lol poor ankles look like they have been beaten with a stick. :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

my ankles are a mess. haha


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5386670-FS-18x8.5-AMG-twin-spoke-wheels-2pc-design 

NotSure if you got my text or if you can open links from it, check these out


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry James yah I got it. 
Not really my style though. Thanks for looking for me


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/16-a...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3cbb789ffd 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-Lo...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item256713afbb 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Fact...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item2eb73c642f 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Zaub...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item1e66622375 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JDM-...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aae289ade 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/WORK...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item3a6970098f 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/CORV...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf9b22274 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/4-Ve...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5645a28aed 

http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/2564714345.html


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Should see if this guy will part with his autostradas... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5407125-Thinking-of-selling-my-A3.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

aledelic42 said:


> http://pittsburgh.craigslist.org/pts/2564714345.html


 I really like these. Anyone wanna pick them up for me?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

chrome alphards would be dope. jus sayin.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

ohh so i guess i just wonder into here and....ohh what 


















hi wes, 

hi everybody 

:wave::heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Ha! I was actually gonna look for those pictures and post them.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thanks pete! 

storm hit i havent had power since sunday morning. sucks 

also, with school starting needing books and whatnot..might not be able to swing wheels before h2o


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Ballin' wheels > education

Just kidding. That's a bummer though


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lets try this again....and see if we can get them on for h2o.
Sorry Alex


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i hope this happens in time:heart:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

The race is on! opcorn:


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:sly:















:heart:
what are your plans for adapters/tires?


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

there is going to be at least 4 silver b5s with these wheels at h20 heres mine


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

The sawblades of the mk4 world


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Which skid plate do you have?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha this sucks
whatevs


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> there is going to be at least 4 silver b5s with these wheels at h20 heres mine


Saw you at one of the recent shows..ur stance is nasty. Looks baller from far away.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Adapters ordered 

Hopefully next pay check will get me tires.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

AUSTINWEST said:


> there is going to be at least 4 silver b5s with these wheels at h20 heres mine


you live in sinkingspring right?

i wanna get a set of those now after seeing them on a few cars lol, gonna look great wes, any plans for polish or color or anything?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Went to a little vw bbq at a friends house. Maybe 10ish dubs in the driveway and few other cars.


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

haha wow were gonna have the same freakin wheels.... my adapters come in tomorrow. what tires you going with?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im trading my wheels for these too


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

If this is true all the silver b5's on these need to roll around together at h20


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

lol at you guys. youll look like a wedding party:laugh:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm trading for these as well!! Kidding, but of all corvette wheels I think these are my favorite. They'll look sweet!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> I'm trading for these as well!! Kidding, but of all corvette wheels I think these are my favorite. They'll look sweet!


im kidding too lol i wouldnt do that to yous


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

holy ****ingg corvette wheels people. 'Merica!


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> If this is true all the silver b5's on these need to roll around together at h20


that would be way too funny.. use some tape to number them, but change the numbers every time you stop

it will be like mk4's on rs's


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> that would be way too funny.. use some tape to number them, but change the numbers every time you stop
> 
> it will be like mk4's on rs's


cept rs' are nice!

Im doing 1.3" front and 1.5" rear adapters with 215/45 falken 512's


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

Yeah yours are going to poke more than mine for sure. I can't decide whether I'm going to powder coat them white, or use an air sander to give them a machined look. I'm in between 215's and 225's.... Don't know which will look best because my car won't be dumped on it's nuts.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Merica


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Merica :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tires ordered 
And should have the hook up on mount and balance :thumbup:

ETA this Friday on the car


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

You got the adapters?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

tina perm yo ****in' weave


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yup adapters are supposed to ship tomorrow.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Opted to get a tattoo instead of putting wheels on today... so hopefully tomorrow after work.
Tires were mounted and adapters arrived I will add.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

Priorities! Lol I feel you on this for sure.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wheels on and such. Pics to follow.

Also, took the time to touch up my fenders where the tires rubbed paint off. It had been bothering me.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Wheels on and such. Pics to follow.
> .


**** yeah.

edit: do people still gloat about topping a page?


----------



## LeeHech (Jun 8, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Wheels on and such. Pics to follow.
> 
> Also, took the time to touch up my fenders where the tires rubbed paint off. It had been bothering me.


damn son what a cliffhangerrrrrr. I need pics to order my tires hahahah.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

i want pics now Mr.

opcorn:


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

Photos? The facebook update pic was a tease. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Gti.1love.1life said:


> Photos? The facebook update pic was a tease. :thumbup::thumbup:




my car is really pretty dirty...think ima shave the valve cover tonight and wash n wax tomorrow and hopefully quick photoshoot before friday


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

this is bull**** wes and you KNOW IT.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wish I had a camera capable of dec photos...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow might not even have time to wash my car before h2o...never mind shave and paint vc
sick life bro


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Chance of rain Friday anyway :thumbdown:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

I honestly don't even care about stuff being done for H20 this year...I'm not entering the show. Just looking forward to hanging out and taking some pics of cool ****.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Same here. I forgot to register


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yup, i forgot to register too.. oh well that just means i wont have to spend all day cleaning it on sunday


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ya, same


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I forgot to register too...

Can we all park together anyways, gentlemen?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

**** ya, we will have our own show. hahaha.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

****ing neggus'


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Half my friends forgot to register too.

Now i'll have no one to park with at the show


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Found some time to wash the exterior and wax the front end. :thumbup:
is it 5pm friday yet??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Damn i wouldnt of registered if i knew half of yous wont be around me.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Marc: park next to me so I can set a tent up behind the cars :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

looks like it will just be us three registered


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

That will work


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

im down for a parking area car show

sam is gonna be pissed the cant sleep off her hangover in the back on my car like she usually does


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> im down for a parking area car show
> 
> sam is gonna be pissed the cant sleep off her hangover in the back on my car like she usually does


haha yah she wont be happy bout that.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

laammmee


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> laammmee


I agree where is the real photos.....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah thats my bad.
Weather has been pretty bad. Photos were taken at the hotel...and sometime soon Ill do a shoot on a nice day.

Is it wierd that im already over these wheels??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

H2O will do that to you. I feel like if i dont have baller 3 piece wheels my cars a pos.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

im over my wheels as well, but have no idea what id put on next


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Yeah thats my bad.
> Weather has been pretty bad. Photos were taken at the hotel...and sometime soon Ill do a shoot on a nice day.
> 
> Is it wierd that im already over these wheels??


I'm over mine to even after I spent a month polishing them.....I just have no funds some a set I'd really like. I got a quote from Rotiform the other day $4700  I know I know brand new wheels are gonna be expensive but thats not even shipped....ugggghhhh

*Forever on used rollers*


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

thepirate said:


> *Forever on used rollers*


QFT.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Is it wierd that im already over these wheels??





.:Hinrichs:. said:


> im over my wheels as well, but have no idea what id put on next





thepirate said:


> I'm over mine to even after I spent a month polishing them.....I just have no funds some a set I'd really like. I got a quote from Rotiform the other day $4700  I know I know brand new wheels are gonna be expensive but thats not even shipped....ugggghhhh


looks like everyone feels the same way about their wheels. I havent like mine since I put them on. :banghead:


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> I'm over mine to even after I spent a month polishing them.....I just have no funds some a set I'd really like. I got a quote from Rotiform the other day $4700  I know I know brand new wheels are gonna be expensive but thats not even shipped....ugggghhhh
> 
> *Forever on used rollers*


I like some of their wheels, but there isn't anything I would spend that much on. 

For that I would buy;

NEW LM's
CCW LM5's
Something from HRE

IMO, if you search, you can find something nice that's used. You just need to find someone who takes care of their ish.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I just liked the idea of a completely custom made wheel to my specs. The exact size, width and offset I'd want, even lip size and color of the centers.


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

That would be awesome. I'd just like to have brand new set that hasn't been passed around


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

someday ill own a custom set of something, right now im happy with my 2 kinda rare sets tho, just bored with them


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Some taken by Hannah at the meet



























And my friend Beth took this at the hotel...Rad


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

wes my good man, have you thought about texturing the s4 side skirts

i could be wrong but something is just a hair off. stance is dead on. perhaps more poke all around. 

im gettin frustrated as i stare at the car, trying to figure out what it could be.

:banghead::banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah I hear you.
I kinda like the silver sides though...gives it a mk4 feel to it.

Stance still needs a little work.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

i live in Smithfield for a few more weeks.

hit me up if you want a hand. id love to come thru 

774 488 6698


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hell yah Pete...then you live like 10min from me right now!
Hopefully my work schedule wont be too lame this weekend.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

let me know bro.

me and the wife just bought a house in Somerset so i'll be leaving RI soon. 

but always happy to come help my dude out.

:wave:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

do em purple... doit


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Geoff!









Yah Pete Ill let you know for sure.

And Nic...thinkin bout it


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I think its the mirror caps thats throwing it off. Go back to the silver ones.

Paint the wheels purple like Nic said :thumbup:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

i think its the mk4 feel thats throwing it off but you seem to like it, so that's all that matters :thumbup:


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


>


how'd you get the yellow look in the housing?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yellow high beam bulbs


----------



## Jeffskii (Aug 18, 2009)

side shot from h20 is beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Jeff.
I may have something in the works...not towards the b5 though.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

thepirate said:


> I'm over mine to even after I spent a month polishing them.....I just have no funds some a set I'd really like. I got a quote from Rotiform the other day $4700  I know I know brand new wheels are gonna be expensive but thats not even shipped....ugggghhhh
> 
> *Forever on used rollers*


I think those custom rotiforms are way over priced. They had quoted me $4,500 for a set, you could get a set of CCW's for $2,500. I'd rather buy BBS or something rare for that price, just my opinion though.

I remember back in the day when buying wheels was easy. Now it seems like everythings been done and it's a lot harder to have something original. I have to admit I love 3-piece wheels after having a couple of sets.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need 3 piece wheels in my life. th lines anyone?


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

James Himself said:


> i need 3 piece wheels in my life. th lines anyone?


has anyone ever seen a set on a b5? i was wondeirng this the other day


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> has anyone ever seen a set on a b5? i was wondeirng this the other day


I don't think I ever have...


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

There was a picture in the OT thread last year sometime with a B5 on TH Lines. Looked kind of weird cause the dude wasn't really low.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

i hate how that looks


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i think it could look good tucking them


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i think it could look good tucking them


yeah nd without eyelids and maybe more stuff done to the car...that looks way too stock imo.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> i hate how that looks


Thats the one, hahaha. It'd look good slammed for sure. I love me some full faced wheels.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Thats the one, hahaha. It'd look good slammed for sure. I love me some full faced wheels.


What doesnt look good slammed though??

If you really look at th lines...they are god awful ugly. But they just work and i love them.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

thse things are massive.. 

ive always wanted a set in 17" for my car


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

jeuro said:


> how'd you get the yellow look in the housing?


i peed in them


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

^love it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Not a fan of how that looks...

Pee in my mouth


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Pee in my mouth


:thumbup:


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Lets try this again....and see if we can get them on for h2o.
> Sorry Alex


what year corvette are these from?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

90' ish


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

pre 90 actually. the 1990 version of those doesn't have the full center cap. like mine


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Touche :wave:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Why are you selling?? Leaving us forever


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kind of bored with b5's to be honest


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

i really wish i could have your interior it looks sick. but it wouldnt look right in my car at all. to bad you are selling your car


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Kind of bored with b5's to be honest


Are you nbrod selling, or legit selling??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Are you nbrod selling, or legit selling??


Lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha just seeing whats out there before winter and real work on the car starts 

No need to be too worried.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I hear you on that. Im still debating what i should do before winter comes hard. I know im going to get hit with a lot of snow in philly, im not complaining though.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i need a new car before winter. youre all gonna say "but quattro quattro". i need something i can fix with bubble gum and duct tape when it breaks in a snow storm:wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James, why not get another mk3?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

im trying to sell all my wheels for one, or a mk2:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes do you have your old blank button that you replaced with your funk button?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> im trying to sell all my wheels for one, or a mk2:thumbup:


:thumbup:



MarcMiller said:


> Wes do you have your old blank button that you replaced with your funk button?


I might


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Brokedown 2011


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

br00tal


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

look at that young man flashing gang signs behind your car Wes.

:facepalm:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Looking good Wes.:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

berg cup said:


> look at that young man flashing gang signs behind your car Wes.
> 
> :facepalm:


Dont worry he got clapped up. :laugh:



MarcMiller said:


> Looking good Wes.:thumbup:


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Project Mayhem (Jun 12, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> look at that young man flashing gang signs behind your car Wes.
> 
> :facepalm:


I didn't realize gangbangers ran amuck in Mass. :laugh:

Wes looks great as usual :thumbup:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

thepirate said:


> I didn't realize gangbangers ran amuck in Mass. :laugh:
> 
> Wes looks great as usual :thumbup:


yo chris my ***** dont get **** twisted. we straight hood *****s up in this mutha fukka


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Looks good as always :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks guys :heart:

Pete, your the only real thug in Mass!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

helll yea home girl.

yo for real though we gotta get together for coffee or tea....gangsta drink tea rite??


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

yes, but only black.. you get no cream or sugar


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> yes, but only black.. you get no cream or sugar


That was uncalled for, Nic 

Are you still in Smithfield, Pete? I lost all my numbers :thumbdown:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

not anymore bro. the wife and myself bought a house in somerset.

hit me up whenever 774 488 6698


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

I know what number I'm pranking next time I'm drunk:beer:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> helll yea home girl.
> 
> yo for real though we gotta get together for coffee or tea....gangsta drink tea rite??


Lil Wayne drinks that iced coffee *****. So yeah gangstas drink coffee and tea.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Lil Wayne drinks that iced coffee *****. So yeah gangstas drink coffee and tea.


----------



## jeuro (Mar 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> yellow high beam bulbs


any specific brand? ive seen a few that seem to not reflect in the housing very good.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I cant remember the brand. They are like $15 shipped on ebay.


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

jeuro said:


> any specific brand? ive seen a few that seem to not reflect in the housing very good.


I'll contribute here ..
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-NOKYA-H7...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2564cf763d


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

raphb0y said:


> I'll contribute here ..
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-NOKYA-H7...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item2564cf763d


Nokya is the brand I have in my GTI. I'd recommend them :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> Nokya is the brand I have in my GTI. I'd recommend them :beer:


yup thats them :thumbup:


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Nokya is the brand I have in my GTI. I'd recommend them :beer:


They're awesome .. especially if it's snowing, they cut right through


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

raphb0y said:


> They're awesome .. especially if it's snowing, they cut right through


:wave:


----------



## DeathKing (Jun 20, 2008)

Is there a bulb like that we could use for the fogs just plug and play?


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> :wave:



What's up Wes!? Sell the car yet?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

bryangb said:


> Nokya is the brand I have in my GTI. I'd recommend them :beer:


have not had good luck with nokya's.. been through 3 pairs in about as many years


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

raphb0y said:


> What's up Wes!? Sell the car yet?


Not yet but im also not in a rush. If I dont sell/trade by winter its getting bay love and a cage I think 



Lazer Viking said:


> have not had good luck with nokya's.. been through 3 pairs in about as many years


Yahhh Ive gone through about as many but whatevs I cant really complain. They are reasonably cheap and do the job.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

wes if usell the car trade me the terra cotta leathers for te cloth and ill pay u the difference pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

ive had just this one set for close to 3 years


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha Tyler you have no idea how many PM's ive gotton about people trying to buy my interior.

If I did get rid of them Paul has first dibs....then you Tyler


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Lazer Viking said:


> have not had good luck with nokya's.. been through 3 pairs in about as many years


Well, I guess I should have stated that I don't actually use mine. They're in an unused socket solely for looks. They're a fine shade of yellow though :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Well that would certainly extend bulb life


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

I think I found your brother somewhere here...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

dopee. Ineed a good roller shot.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Haha Tyler you have no idea how many PM's ive gotton about people trying to buy my interior.
> 
> If I did get rid of them Paul has first dibs....then you Tyler


sounds good braa


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

how bout the skirts


----------



## w4xm4n (May 30, 2010)

that sucks .... Heat welded ??? I redid my hub bearing a few months ago and my abs has been on since....


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

relevance?


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

ThatA4T said:


> how bout the skirts


woah woah woah no part out over here lol


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

As much as I hate to say it, you'd make so much more back parting it out than selling it as is. Especially on the east coast where there's a pretty big audi enthusiast population. 


Sad sad day if this goes away tho 
Always loved your car wesley! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes if your parting out anytime soon PM me lol




Your cars sick tho man don't get rid of it just change it up.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

MarcMiller said:


> Wes if your parting out anytime soon PM me lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i 2nd that dont get rid of it just find a daily and get to work lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

werk said:


> i 2nd that dont get rid of it just find a daily and get to work lol


I have a daily...and today was the first time I touched my car in 2 weeks. Only to jump it cuz the battery was dead. Really just sitting here. I rather downgrade for a bit and not have to worry bout paying insurance and other expenses on an Audi. 

Financially its not worth it for me anymore. 

Sucks but I def wont be out of the vw game..thanking VR mk2 next.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

mk2 ftl. get a mercedes. a w202


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

say it aint so..pm me if u do end up partn it tho:laugh:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

NickBroderick said:


> mk2 ftl. get a mercedes. a w202


THIS!!


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Wes, I don't blame you. I'd trade my cat for a mk3 vr


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Financially its not worth it for me anymore.
> 
> VR mk2 next.




lol what ?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> lol what ?


Well the car plus money to pay off my car and maybe get a motorcycle.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

FWIW, a VR is way more fun than a stock/chipped 1.8t.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Drove my car to school today..felt good.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

yeah that interior is pretty much insane. beautiful choice


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Drove my car to school today..felt good.


I get this feeling every time i drive my car. I love it!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I might be


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Rallye grille..so hot, I want another mk2


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tired of the tire kickers 

Most likely will have new wheels before the end of the year 
And then engine bay love and half cage im hoping before march if all goes well 

Def relocations and deletions but _maybe_ shaved bay....if shaved...gloss silver or gloss black to match roof and mirrors?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

So are you not selling anymore?

I think you should go crazy with the bay if you're gonna pull the motor to paint it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I mean if someone is serious ill sell but its whatevs.

Thats what im deciding. If I pull the motor...full shave. If not...just relocations and deletes.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Fully shaved and black bay. Do it, you won't.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Wes is staying?? YEAY!!!!!!!!! 

Black bay will hide all that hard work shaving. I say silver


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

so we got one for silver and one for black haha.

Might be trading the vettes for Alphards this coming week :thumbup:

Wheel #5 on my car for this year hahahahahahahahaa :laugh::heart:ic::beer::thumbup:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

i vote paint the bay to match your seats


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

That would be sick nasty


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i vote paint the bay to match your seats


:thumbup:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> i vote paint the bay to match your seats


:beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NVM what I said. Do the seats


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> That would be sick nasty


my older brother used to say sick nasty when he was a junior in high school.

i lol'd.

a seat matched bay would indeed be sick nasty, sir.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Idk color matched to the seats is a ballsy move....especially if the color comes out wrong :facepalm:


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

That is a good point, would be cool in a contrasting color however than just silver or black


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Idk color matched to the seats is a ballsy move....especially if the color comes out wrong :facepalm:


Just don't f*** it up then. :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Just don't f*** it up then. :laugh:




Leaning towards not full shave now though. Dont think im going to pull the motor. 

Prob pulling the head and bringing it to get machined and having my friend Tom rebuild it.
Then bringing the car to my friend Ben's for him to do most of the bay work so he can weld some little stuff and run brake lines and whatnot.

Alphards hopefully traded and on the car this coming Sunday..thinking spining the coils down a little further too


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

So you are relocating the ABS module now?


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

Chrome the bay so it looks like heaven is under your hood when you open it . I would do silver over black :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> So you are relocating the ABS module now?


correct. battery to trunk. module to battery tray.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Battery Tray makes a great base to mount things. I mocked up mine a while ago, someday it will be finished.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thank you :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


>


:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

At the library...but if I wish i were home, had the alphards, and laying sparks around town. 

Prob going to drown sorrows with 40's later.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

You got the alphards? Should be nice on your car. I love them on my car


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Should have them this Sunday and on the car..ordered the hub rings the other night.

Had 2 photoshoots done with the vette wheels...but nobody has come through with pics yet. Bummed bout that.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Leaning towards not full shave now though. Dont think im going to pull the motor.
> 
> Prob pulling the head and bringing it to get machined and having my friend Tom rebuild it.
> 
> Alphards hopefully traded and on the car this coming Sunday..thinking spining the coils down a little further too


for sure bud.....wanting to see big turbo on this but ill wait


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

maybe next winter I can do a decent motor build. Just dont have the cash for that this year. So wheels, fix car, bay love, and maybe some other gadgets will have to surfice.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

i'm thinking the alphards + more low like you said will be your best set up yet. keep it forever. i'm excited.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Nick. Hope my 10 and 15mm spacers get the job done.

I want to make a picture collage of the wheel set-ups ive had this year.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

^this would be interesting..the purple wheels vette wheels twists alphards...am i missing something:sly:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

werk said:


> ^this would be interesting..the purple wheels vette wheels twists alphards...am i missing something:sly:


bbs ch's


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

werk said:


> ^this would be interesting..the purple wheels vette wheels twists alphards...am i missing something:sly:


CH's :beer:


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Oops. Beat to it. :beer::beer:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

bryangb said:


> Oops. Beat to it. :beer::beer:


there worth the double mention :thumbup:


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

Twists were my favorite, but the alphrads are going to look sweet too.:beer:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

wes ur making me wanna start a "suck it" thread for my car but i still prob wont its just too far along.....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Frankie b5 said:


> Twists were my favorite, but the alphrads are going to look sweet too.:beer:


I agree. Twists were my favorite so far too. Would have been cool if the fronts were wider on those.



tojr1088 said:


> wes ur making me wanna start a "suck it" thread for my car but i still prob wont its just too far along.....


Do itt :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Thanks Nick. Hope my 10 and 15mm spacers get the job done.
> 
> I want to make a picture collage of the wheel set-ups ive had this year.


The spacers should be good here's a better close up of them 10 in front 15 in rear 215/40/18


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

cant wait to see these wes:thumbup:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes do you have your funk button wired up?


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wes yea im totally starting a thread......but hey my car is nothing special


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Its just a b5 a4...none of our cars are special.

Thanks Gear!

Funk button isnt hooked up to anything yet.

And James....me too!


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

can't wait to see the alphards on...even thought you won't keep them very long

we have the same problem...i have the etoiles up for sale but no one is interested


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Its just a b5 a4...none of our cars are special.
> 
> Thanks Gear!
> 
> ...



b5 s4 so to speak lol

and my funk button will be my meth on/off


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.:Hinrichs:. said:


> can't wait to see the alphards on...even thought you won't keep them very long
> 
> we have the same problem...i have the etoiles up for sale but no one is interested


haha true. I plan on doing a shoot with the alphards and then selling to finally pay my car off :facepalm:



tojr1088 said:


> b5 s4 so to speak lol
> 
> and my funk button will be my meth on/off


there you go :thumbup:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

wes....ill have you know my car us running mint.......with all reservoirs intact....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> wes....ill have you know my car us running mint.......with all reservoirs intact....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Car is lower...alphards are one
Too bad I noticed oil leaking while I had it jacked up :banghead:
Not sure where its coming from.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Car is lower...alphards are one
> Too bad I noticed oil leaking while I had it jacked up :banghead:
> Not sure where its coming from.


Damn engines always seem to leak, my new valve cover gasket is leaking.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes can we get some pictures?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

who cares if oil is leaking, just ignore it and it'll stop :thumbup:

at least that's what i do :facepalm:

in4pics.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i find that sometimes adding some oil stop leak in with an oil change stops some annoying leaks.....


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> i find that sometimes adding some oil stop leak in with an oil change stops some annoying leaks.....


:thumbup:

Hopefully I can get around to pics this week. Car needs to be washed pretty bad...actually car needs a good claybaring.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nothing better than a good claying of the car. i gave mine a wash and wax at work last week and i didn't have the chance to clay it first, it felt so wrong putting the wax on


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Kinda bummed bout my oil leak...its like actually dripping 

I remember hitting a bunch of **** in Providence Wednesday night..parked my car...took it out to put alphards on...oil leaking. 

Ill have to take a better look sometime when Im home and it isnt dark out.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

probably a crack in the pan, nothing some jb weld or quik steel won't solve :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> probably a crack in the pan, nothing some jb weld or quik steel won't solve :thumbup:


We not all gehtto fab like you Nick :laugh::heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> We not all gehtto fab like you Nick :laugh::heart:


Ill prob do that until I start working on my car this winter...I mean for all I know its not the pan. It was super dark when i had my car jacked up so I couldnt see at all where the oil was coming from.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like you broke your pan.


Anyone know if 1.8 pans sit up higher than 2.8?

If i ever hit something hard i normally just hit mu front sway.
Still have stock front sway too.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man. The 1.8 pan sits higher than te 2.8 Marc. I should be doing 
My pan this week if you were closes I'd say we should do pics of the cars on alphards Wes


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> Damn man. The 1.8 pan sits higher than te 2.8 Marc. I should be doing
> My pan this week if you were closes I'd say we should do pics of the cars on alphards Wes


Damn that sucks. I have a sport sway so im sure that helps out.
I hit it soo much haha


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

dear wes,

UPLOAD SOME ****ING PICTURES IF YOU WANT TO SEE ANOTHER CHRISTMAS.

your friend, nick.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Damn man. The 1.8 pan sits higher than te 2.8 Marc. I should be doing
> My pan this week if you were closes I'd say we should do pics of the cars on alphards Wes


Id be down if we were closer.



NickBroderick said:


> dear wes,
> 
> UPLOAD SOME ****ING PICTURES IF YOU WANT TO SEE ANOTHER CHRISTMAS.
> 
> your friend, nick.


haha I havent been home In a few days and I have an even worse phone now to take pics with...maybe Hannah can take some this weekend or next week sometime.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hannah... :sly:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yah me and Hannah are still really close. Just friends though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

can i get a ****ty cell phone shot?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

i only have one in my phone.
ill pm you my number. just text me.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Thank you wes :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Come on man gotta put a pic up already


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm sick of checking back to see nothing.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry guys 
Car hasnt moved since I put the wheels on. Going to have to check on it sometime soon. This week is rough with exams though.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I can understand that. I just first drove my car on Saturday. Was sitting for almost a month with the cracked pan


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Hopefully I can get around to pics this week. Car needs to be washed pretty bad...actually car needs a good claybaring.



wes i still have plenty of that claybar kit u gave me left.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> wes i still have plenty of that claybar kit u gave me left.


I can appreciate that


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

come on man post a ****ty cell phone shot


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

My phone sucks dick and wont let me email to myself..half time doesnt send as a pic text either.

Took a pic of my key next to my control arm too haha. Kinda funny. Hopefully my car will make it out of the garage next week.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Wanna try to send me the ****ty cell phone pic I'm very curious to how the alphards are on your car


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

sure


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Figures i deleted the pic on my phone..


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

that's like deleting nudes a girl sent you


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> that's like deleting nudes a girl sent you


this


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> that's like deleting nudes a girl sent you


I just messaged wes and told him it was like trading nudes so i sent him a pic of my car


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hahahaha shoulda sent him actual nudes


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> hahahaha shoulda sent him actual nudes


Fck yah. Just told the girl im seeing that i was gay. So its legit.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Lol. Never had a long distance relationship


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Lol. Never had a long distance relationship


gotchu :thumbup:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

vortex brings out the gay in everyone :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> gotchu :thumbup:


I don't know how I'm gonna break it to my girl.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

. The nude I sent Wes last night


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You're very naughty arentcha?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I mean Wes has his peanut butter interior got work hard for that. That's my favorite interior.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


> vortex brings out the gay in everyone :heart:


Gay brings out the gay


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Gay brings out the gay


so are we gay now? or were we already gay?


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

You just didn't know it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well I mean everyone is a little gay, right?


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Well I mean everyone is a little gay, right?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NickBroderick said:


>





fbm93 said:


> Well I mean everyone is a little gay, right?


lol I mean you do have alex rite nick. wes when you get your car up and running wanna meet up for a photoshoot maybe?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> lol I mean you do have alex rite nick. wes when you get your car up and running wanna meet up for a photoshoot maybe?


yeah mos def. you taking your wheels off anytime soon?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

No there staying in for a while most likely. Only plans I think are to bag the car over winter. But let me know


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

It's not gay if you're gay :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bryangb said:


> It's not gay if you're gay :beer:


What if your gay..is it still gay?

I plan on fixing my car next week. Hopefully it will be semi-warm.

Last day of my undergraduate college career Monday


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice man. I still have to go back and finish only 20 someodd credits short


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Nice man. I still have to go back and finish only 20 someodd credits short


:thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> :thumbup:


How long is the drive you think to meet up for a photo shoot


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Belated.

Photo Cred: Ryan Johnson


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Those aren't alphards. :laugh::beer::beer:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

looks juicy


----------



## AUSTINWEST (Apr 15, 2010)

we are no longer twins :thumbdown: i sold the vette wheels


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

So did he, lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> So did he, lol




Should I try and do s4 front bumper and rear valence for next season??


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes & car paid off.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

And new valve seals...and bay work..and new wheels haha
list goes on and on


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Should I try and do s4 front bumper and rear valence for next season??


No.


----------



## Frankie b5 (Sep 6, 2010)

I had bought an s4 rear bumper in ny for $40, it had a little quarter size chunk missing out of the bottom. I wish I was able to put it on my car before I moved, so it's still in NY 

Anyway, I think you should keep the front a4, not s4.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

dont do s4 front. it looks killer as it is right now.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

What should I do for wheels next year?...pref sub $1500

doesnt nec have to be 3pc
17 or 18(would only do 19's if I were bagged.)


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Tarmacs would be nice


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

don't do tarmacs, everyone and their brother is gonna have those wheels come spring. do some cl600 wheels


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> don't do tarmacs, everyone and their brother is gonna have those wheels come spring. do some cl600 wheels


Yes. Yes I will.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

You don't have to buy an S4 rear lol, just paint the lower valence silver and you're good. Same rear as an S4. :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

honestly id feel kinda half ass if I painted my textured rear valence(I know to primer/sand smooth)...just not the same.


----------



## audixride (Aug 26, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> honestly id feel kinda half ass if I painted my textured rear valence(I know to primer/sand smooth)...just not the same.


Understandable. I'm getting ready to order the S4 Euro rear bumper, so if you want my silver lower, I'll sell it. Give me a week or two.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yeah let me know and we can set something up perhaps.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

audixride said:


> Understandable. I'm getting ready to order the S4 Euro rear bumper, so if you want my silver lower, I'll sell it. Give me a week or two.


I love the s4 euro rear. I'm worling on getting an s4 front right now. Trying to find a broken one


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

driving the b5 tonight 
couldnt find the oil leak and wasnt leaking while running on jack stands...so its getting driven.
car feels way lower now haha. 

hopefully photoshoot saturday


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> driving the b5 tonight
> couldnt find the oil leak and wasnt leaking while running on jack stands...so its getting driven.
> car feels way lower now haha.
> 
> hopefully photoshoot saturday


Gotta get the cars together get some pics together man


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

still leaking a ton of oil...might of gone through 2qt's in one night 

But I believe its leaking under the intake mani but I dont think its coming from the breather port....what else could it be??
Cant see any oil leaking while running at idle in my driveway.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> still leaking a ton of oil...might of gone through 2qt's in one night
> 
> but i believe its leaking under the intake mani but i dont think its coming from the breather port....what else could it be??
> Cant see any oil leaking while running at idle in my driveway.


oil cooler o-ring!!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

I love the way your car looks on the alphards


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> still leaking a ton of oil...might of gone through 2qt's in one night
> 
> But I believe its leaking under the intake mani but I dont think its coming from the breather port....what else could it be??
> Cant see any oil leaking while running at idle in my driveway.


Damn :thumbdown:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I replaced the oil cooler and o-ring last fall...could it have gone bad already?
Seems like the oil is caked on the block above the oil cooler for the most part.

...and thank you, Alex :heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

hmmm did you just do the valve cover gasket? Maybe it's that half moon seal on the back of the head?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> hmmm did you just do the valve cover gasket? Maybe it's that half moon seal on the back of the head?


replaced last summer.
Coming from under intake mani.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

is your distick tube broken? Mine spews oil out. But not 2qts in a night. Check your oil cooler though and the lines going to it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

James Himself said:


> is your distick tube broken? Mine spews oil out. But not 2qts in a night. Check your oil cooler though and the lines going to it


ill have to check this :thumbup:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> ill have to check this :thumbup:


ive never had one with an oil cooler? i thought this was only an automatic thing


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

tojr1088 said:


> ive never had one with an oil cooler? i thought this was only an automatic thing


nvm thinking of transmission cooler lmao

if its under the iuntake its gotta be something aroung the oil housing etc.......the pvc wont leak that much......maybe ur valve seals are just burning that much lmao


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> nvm thinking of transmission cooler lmao
> 
> if its under the iuntake its gotta be something aroung the oil housing etc.......the pvc wont leak that much......maybe ur valve seals are just burning that much lmao


haha no the problem is alot oil on the ground after parking


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> haha no the problem is alot oil on the ground after parking


but if u idle it for an hour nothing drips?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Not sure about an hour..15min idled without a drip though.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Still havent found the oil leak yet. Lookin at it today and thinking im just going to pull he intake mani to get a better look. Idk must be like a loose oil line or seal/o-ring somewhere. Stupid ****


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

It's probably the 0-ring @ the oil cooler. My passat had the same issue and it only seemed to leak (from there at least) when it was parked. That would be my best guess at least for a starting point. There isn't really much else down there.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thats what im thinking too.
Sucks cuz it was just replaced witht he oil cooler itself last fall.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

Weird, did you suddenly switch the brand or weight of oil you use?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Weird, did you suddenly switch the brand or weight of oil you use?


nope. went out on a wed night with no leak. switched wheels that sunday and noticed leaking oil.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Allegedly switched wheels :screwy:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Allegedly switched wheels :screwy:


haha true.

im working on it...allegedly nickbrod is shooting my car tomorrow.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> haha true.
> 
> im working on it...allegedly nickbrod is shooting my car tomorrow.


Damn you and people with B5's living near you


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nick Brod, Tom Randall, and Hannah showed up today..took some pics..found the oil leak.

Turns out its coming from the breather port...not sure why the oil is coming up from there though. Thinking the bad valve seal are creating too much pressure and allowing oil to get in there. Guess next step is to get a good awm head from a friend of mine on the cheap and see how things are looking after that.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So this means you'll have pics with the alphards up finally


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Correct. From 2 people.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

Try sticking a filter on the valve cover breather and see if that helps


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

well its leaking from the breather from the block under the intake mani.


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

uploading pictures now, let's see what i can come up with :sly:


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

cant wait to see these pics


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

wes wasn't lying! he does have alphards :0


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

:heart: so good :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Back needs to go down more. But looks good Wes.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Back needs to go down more. But looks good Wes.


Agreed. But the car isnt getting driven and the wheels should be sold shortly. 

Thanks Nick :heart:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

That's it just a couple pictures and there off. When do you think your taking them off


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yahhh
Well I need to sell them so I can pay off my car and save up to fix the b5 

So prob coming off maybe tomorrow or this weekend.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks awesome, I can't get enough of the interior!! This car changes wheels every other month, haha. I'm excited to see which ones will be next.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


>


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> Looks awesome, I can't get enough of the interior!! This car changes wheels every other month, haha. I'm excited to see which ones will be next.


Thanks Colin.
I have something in mind for spring I think.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

Those wheels just plain belong on your car


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## d90dublady (Oct 27, 2009)

Some more pictures...


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)




----------



## drumonay (Nov 27, 2003)

damn lookin good on those alphards...and still that interior  so nice


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Glad you didn't sell, someone else owning this car and ruining it would be tragic.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Hannah
The alphards are nice but im already over them


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Thanks Hannah
> The alphards are nice but im already over them


and thus, a true wheel whore is born.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I don't pay attention enough. What's the story on the fender cancer?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

NickBroderick said:


> and thus, a true wheel whore is born.


True wheel whores only ever collect wheels, they never sell 














Or maybe that's a wheel hoarder..................


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Whores hit it and quit it :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

bryangb said:


> Whores hit it and quit it :beer:


hahahaha, I definitely prefer hoarding


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I don't pay attention enough. What's the story on the fender cancer?


rubbing man. always.



bryangb said:


> Whores hit it and quit it :beer:


i am partial to this idea with wheels


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

i see me in those pics had no idea they were taken.......prob one of the best looking b5's though with the alphards.....dont see to many b5's pull em off so well.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks for helping me out, Tom...and your car is fast as ****


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes i saved like half of those pictures. 
Car looks amazing with alphards.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Marc.
Im kind of excited to sell them and finally pay off my car so I can fix the head/oil leak and drive it though haha.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

nice ass! your car is not too bad either.... 

nice to see you keeping the car fresh and clean....
i pop in every now and then to see how it's going....i havent done anything to mine a while...other than make it look like an a4 allroad hehehhe


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

but allroads are rad :thumbup:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

it's funny how much higher ST's go than stock in the front.... :screwy:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mihai_A4-B5_ said:


> it's funny how much higher ST's go than stock in the front.... :screwy:


Do you have your coils all the way up?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

That's sick, I want to do that


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

heheheh no coz i would have massive reverse rake....the st's go much higher in front than in the back...not sure why they put so many threads in the front....im pretty much around stock height now....but i could probably go 1.5-2 inches above stock height in front


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wheels are sold. Now officially in winter mode...think I have crazy rake though. Need to bring the front up more.

Prob put $500 towards car payment and rest of money will go towards paying mom back some money and tattoos haha

Then new head and bay work.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

What are you gonna do for the bay and with the head?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Head im getting from my friend, Jake for $350.
And bay delete/relocate battery, abs module, windshield washer res, power steering res, coolant res, and maybe delete ac..prob not though. Maybe some other stuff here n there. 

After the bay Ill get another set of wheels for spring.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

AEB head! Do you need those mock up pics I took of the rain tray again?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah Alex i should be good. Thanks.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

everytime i look at my bay i wish i had a 1.8t....something about a shiny turbo that looks so sweet


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

So what wheels you gonna go for?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im really not too sure yet. prob whatever catches my eye in the classifieds.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So im trying to decide what direction I want my car to go in this spring.

1) fix head, pay car off, S4 bumpers, new drivers fender, bay work and wheels...and have no life.

or

2) fix head, pay car off, build nice wheels...have money for baller things like clothes, shoes, tats and so forth.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Option 1 please 

EDIT: maybe just bay, wheels, then the rest of option 2. F*** fenders


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I say option 2. Only because you'd still be getting decent sh*t done to your car, it will be running good, & you can save up for more **** down the line because its paid off.

Gives you money for tats, weed, beer:thumbup:


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

go with option 1.5.. pay it off and get it to where it's acceptable to you, and have a life outside of that. moderation is key man!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

I say go towards option 2 but just watch how much you spend I. Wheels since your a wheel whore.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I feel like If I build a set of wheels Id be set with them for the whole season..be like my own child haha


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Then you could rebuild them for the next season to if anything. Like right now I'm building rs for my friends mkv r32. Makes me wanna do a set or another multi piece.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> tats, weed, beer:thumbup:


thats whats up.

So when putting bigger lips on 3pc wheels...
does adding a lip that is 1" larger lower the ET by 25mm?? or is it just 12.5mm??


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Essentially it changes the et. But no matter what the face doesn't move so changing the lip will brig the lip out more. Unless you change how you mount the face or shave the back of the face on he mountin point.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I know the face will stay the smae but will it change the offset by 12.5 or 25??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> I know the face will stay the smae but will it change the offset by 12.5 or 25??


12.7 actually since the hub would be moved a half inch with an extra inch width.

1 inch 25.4cm


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Changing the lip only adds to the front but you gotta think about how your going to adjust to the extra inch. Im in the same situation..i dont wanna add another .5 and have to poke out that whole .5 yanno? I feel like i wont really be able to move it in closer.


****ing offsets and clearance :facepalm:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

they should make barrels cheaper haha


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

With me going from 1in-1.5in the offset dropped et6. So if your adding an extra inch im pretty sure your offset will change by 12.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

But changing the barrel stil wont sit the wheel differently if I remember correctly. Because the face I what your working around. I could be wrong though


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Well actually I guess it depends on what size lip is already on there.. so if there is a 1" lip and you put on a 2" lip then the ET will change by 25.

Due to not changing face or barrels..its just all added to the outside of the wheel.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

gear said:


> But changing the barrel stil wont sit the wheel differently if I remember correctly. Because the face I what your working around. I could be wrong though


It will change the wheel completely if you get a smaller size barrel from what you currently have.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

gear said:


> But changing the barrel stil wont sit the wheel differently if I remember correctly. Because the face I what your working around. I could be wrong though


Changing the barrel changes your inset.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Changing the barrel changes your inset.


Correct. But the face always retains te same offset or mounting pad measurement.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Well actually I guess it depends on what size lip is already on there.. so if there is a 1" lip and you put on a 2" lip then the ET will change by 25.
> 
> Due to not changing face or barrels..its just all added to the outside of the wheel.


It would change by 12 not 25 I'm pretty sure. You would be adding an inch where as i am only adding half inch.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3145 Thought this would help even though everyone seems to have it figured out lol :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3145 Thought this would help even though everyone seems to have it figured out lol :beer:


Too much reading just do simple math


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> It would change by 12 not 25 I'm pretty sure. You would be adding an inch where as i am only adding half inch.


true.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So If I can get a set of RS' for the right price in a month or two then I might try that steeze out.

What do we think of full color matched BBS RS'??? Like faces, barrels, and lips 

Would try and do like 1" front lips and 2" rear with either 1/4 or flat caps.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

By fully color matched i hope you just mean polished. Im personally not a fan of painted lips. Just my opinion though buddy.

RS' are deff a :thumbup:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

so we may both have rs's wes?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

i dont think silver lips will look nearly as good as polished


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

I think it would look sick all silver, maybe Colored or black bolts, with red and gold bbs caps


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

This^

Colormatched centers and lips and then matching bolts and center caps in a different color ftw!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

RS' have been done to death but are such an awesome wheels.
Just want to make them a little diff then every other set....but I like the idea of different colored centercaps.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

gear said:


> Correct. But the face always retains te same offset or mounting pad measurement.


That's backspacing, not offset, and it will change with a change in barrel. Assuming the same face is used the actual face will not change the offset in any way as it is a constant. 

And Marc you're right, a 1" change to a lip only results in a 12mm change in offset.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> So If I can get a set of RS' for the right price in a month or two then I might try that steeze out.
> 
> What do we think of full color matched BBS RS'??? Like faces, barrels, and lips
> 
> Would try and do like 1" front lips and 2" rear with either 1/4 or flat caps.


I think my old RS's had a 1.5" lip, I would go bigger!! Actually, my wheels now are 1.5" up front and 2" in the rear and I wish I went bigger on those as well. If I was ordering mine again I would do 2" front and 3" rear. 

Also, I support the full color matched RS. If not silver, then lips, centers, hex cap, and bolts one color with the BBS cap red or black depending on the wheel color.

I have thought a few times of what my old RS's would have been like with vanilla faces/barrels/lips and with black bolts.

A couple of pictures for fun...










Before I added bigger spacers and cranked the coils down some more...


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Screw it, try full color, you can always remove paint and polish later


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

A brighter color, but I think it looks awesome.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> That's backspacing, not offset, and it will change with a change in barrel. Assuming the same face is used the actual face will not change the offset in any way as it is a constant.
> 
> And Marc you're right, a 1" change to a lip only results in a 12mm change in offset.





colinisneat said:


> I think my old RS's had a 1.5" lip, I would go bigger!! Actually, my wheels now are 1.5" up front and 2" in the rear and I wish I went bigger on those as well. If I was ordering mine again I would do 2" front and 3" rear.
> 
> Also, I support the full color matched RS. If not silver, then lips, centers, hex cap, and bolts one color with the BBS cap red or black depending on the wheel color.
> 
> ...


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Because offset is dependent upon the center line of the wheel in relation to the hub pad. I have the flu and my brain isn't working so I cant figure out why; but it just is that way. lol.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Suck bout the flu, Geoff. Hope you feel better soon 
But you are adding 1" to the outside..not the whole wheel like a 1pc wheel.

But like et50 wheel with 3" lip added is 2 1/2" larger than original (assuming) 1/2" lip then thats 62mm added making it et-12 wheel.

or it could be 30mm out if it 12mm for every 1" making it et20 wheels... haha idk


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

But you are adding it to the whole wheel because once you bolt it on it's 1 piece. If you take the "new" total wheel width you would have effected offset by half the amount added. Check out the Stanceworks link. I can say for certain having played with lips on RS's it does work this way. Stupid wheels, lol.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Did a compression test the other day and it was 180 for all cylinders so thats good. 
Also, should be getting a new foglight and new fender soon so thats a positive.

Has anyone ever had to change the seal that goes from block to the breather port under the intake mani??
Think that might be whats wrong and why im leaking oil from the breather port...if thats the case ill replace that seal, hook the catchcan back up, and do 1 or 2 AutoRX treatments.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

This guy? *note huge gapping hole at the front from my super high horsepower power k03.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yes that guy...might be a little diff on the awm.
positioning looks a little different.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

colinisneat said:


> I think my old RS's had a 1.5" lip, I would go bigger!! Actually, my wheels now are 1.5" up front and 2" in the rear and I wish I went bigger on those as well. If I was ordering mine again I would do 2" front and 3" rear.
> 
> Also, I support the full color matched RS. If not silver, then lips, centers, hex cap, and bolts one color with the BBS cap red or black depending on the wheel color.
> 
> ...





i kind of stumbled upon this.. but dude paint your mirror cream like the wheels. winningggg.


----------



## alexandermjoyce (Feb 24, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> yes that guy...might be a little diff on the awm.
> positioning looks a little different.


what spacers are you usingggg with the alphards?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

alexandermjoyce said:


> i kind of stumbled upon this.. but dude paint your mirror cream like the wheels. winningggg.





alexandermjoyce said:


> what spacers are you usingggg with the alphards?


he sold the rs' last year

and 10mm front 15mm rear for the alphards


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

If I were to do a 3-piece wheel for next year...what should I do?


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Amg aero 1s.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

anything but BBS RS 

I really like these:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Yesssss^!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

I would trade the gottis for those in a second those wheels are soo hot


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

its funny you say that because.... 
http://westernmass.craigslist.org/pts/2789530013.html 

I just wont be able to get something until like this time next month or little after...might be a graduation present :heart:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

nohoooooo 

do something way different, we basically know what those would look like on your car already. you're a damn guinea pig with wheels, so get something crazier!


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

I would have to say either insanely built BBS RF 

or 

Crazy Work VS-XX 

or 

Built LM's 

Work S1 

and also I think you could def pull off Work XD9 

just saying :wave:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> Crazy Work VS-XX


 
Oh yes.


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

thepirate said:


> Oh yes.


 
yo son your chest piece is crazy. and im also re-growing my mustache.


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

bronz said:


> anything but BBS RS
> 
> I really like these:


 I almost got these instead of my Schnitzer's but I couldn't get a big enough lip.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

thepirate said:


> Oh yes.


 bleh...I was never a HUGE fan...although I almost picked up a set. LOL.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

what about these ?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Want to try and do something 3pc this year I think. 
Also, thinking about Autostrada Monza's


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's a set, although I'll never buy a set of wheels from VR again. 

18's 
http://www.vrwheels.com/auto-strada-p-4181.html 

17's 
http://www.vrwheels.com/auto-strader-p-4186.html


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

colinisneat said:


> although I'll never buy a set of wheels from VR again.


 and why is that? 

I've been looking at their stuff but would be kind of worried about buying since the pictures don't really show the condition in detail


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yeah Colin thats what ive been looking at. 
I think id buy from them or memoryfab or something 

Still leaning towards full silver RS' with gold bolts and gold/red caps


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

StanTheCaddy said:


> and why is that?
> 
> I've been looking at their stuff but would be kind of worried about buying since the pictures don't really show the condition in detail


 Exactly that, I bought my old RS's from them, completely refinished them and when I went to get tires mounted the barrels were all bent. I called VR and after some BS said they'd look at them if I paid shipping, which was $200+ to California, yet they guarantee their wheels to be true or money back. I know someone else who bought a set from them and their barrel had been welded back together and it was never noted when for sale. 

Wes, yeah I've looked at memory fab they seem to have good selection as well. I still love RS's, memory fab had a nice set of big lipped RS's and you could pic any color you want at a decent price too.


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

My rs I got from Vr was perfect, but then they were bnib which cost more, I always wondered about the used sets tho


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> Still leaning towards full silver RS' with gold bolts and gold/red caps


 this but with color matched bolt in cage with gold bolts?? 

haha liking this


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I still like the idea of double staggered c5 wheels or some lorinser lm6's, oem ones. 

3 piece turbo twists would be sick if they were powdercoated something color. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> I still like the idea of double staggered c5 wheels or some lorinser lm6's, oem ones.
> 
> 3 piece turbo twists would be sick if they were powdercoated something color. :thumbup:


 I actually called on some c5's on craigslist yesterday but they had already sold.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> yo son your chest piece is crazy. and im also re-growing my mustache.


 Chest piece needs to be finished. The house and car is sucking me dry  

Memoryfab has a lot of hot wheels. I frequent their site a lot.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

I really dig VIP Modular wheels. I don't really know what look you're going for but they have some very classy sets with a decent lip. 









20s :laugh: 









My next car is gonna be a GS400…for real…..


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

That's because you're a VIP baller pirate!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> That's because you're a VIP baller pirate!


 ha I know I can't help it. I love the VIP look and I love huge sedans.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

thepirate said:


> ha I know I can't help it. I love the VIP look and I love huge sedans.


 You just need some dish and you're good, already have the bags and the classiness :beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Chest piece needs to be finished. The house and car is sucking me dry
> 
> Memoryfab has a lot of hot wheels. I frequent their site a lot.


 Started a stomach piece this past monday..not fun haha 

How much vip modular wheels go for though??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

More than you can afford, Pal.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha so true


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah they ain't cheap, but not anymore expensive then a brand new set of Rotiforms. 

You getting "thug life" tattooed?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

3pc Rotiforms are crazy, I got a quote of 4k for a set of the concave ones!!! 

Although very pricey, a set of 17" BBS E50's mmmm!! 

custom set:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Yeah they ain't cheap, but not anymore expensive then a brand new set of Rotiforms.
> 
> You getting "thug life" tattooed?


 Ugh those custom BBS' are soooo nice 

Haha Chris not thug life unfortunatly.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> Want to try and do something 3pc this year I think.
> Also, thinking about Autostrada Monza's












do it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Def an option..but 17's and big lipped


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

17s forsure. im not very good at sizing up wheels on photoshop:laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

The oldest photos I have of my car.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Wow! I remember you bitching about that hood waay back in the day


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

By any chance do you still have that console lid?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha yeah then i got the hood fixed and 2 months later someone backed into me and creased the corner


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

lol I remember that too, back on those lorinsors which i wanted


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

James Himself said:


> do it.


 here is a start 

http://www.vrwheels.com/auto-strader-p-4186.html


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

Drew, I posted that link on the other page.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

but thanks haha


----------



## drewlegittoquit (Mar 15, 2004)

colinisneat said:


> Drew, I posted that link on the other page.


 Well I always learned that you need to repeat things a few times before it is really drilled into someone's head.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

So I heard last night that Autostrada barrels are soft and dent easily...anyone else here this??


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

washed my car yesterday..that is all


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Mm so money has been really tight lately. 
But did get new license plates since I lost one driving one night and also got the hookup on an inspection sticker....so at least my car is legal again. 

Tuesday im bringing the car to Banchwerks to have pass fog light fixed(not sure why the one isnt working), reverse lights not working, and to have the clunking in the rear susp looked at...hopefully my car is a little more user friendly after that. 

Then im swapping a new head on the car so I dont have to send mine out for machining...trading my 35th ann. vette wheels I picked up a couple weeks ago for labor with Tom (tojr). 

And after that I decide what to do about wheels....so prob not having my car in any shows till Waterfest /:


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Come to dubs on defrost man


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

oh for sure..just wont be entered into the shows unless I get decent wheels for cheap before then.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Mm so money has been really tight lately.
> But did get new license plates since I lost one driving one night and also got the hookup on an inspection sticker....so at least my car is legal again.
> 
> Tuesday im bringing the car to Banchwerks to have pass fog light fixed(not sure why the one isnt working), reverse lights not working, and to have the clunking in the rear susp looked at...hopefully my car is a little more user friendly after that.
> ...


 
i coulda fixed the fogs.....and the reverse lights could be the switch on the transmission 

and it still may be a lil cheaper to have your head redone. have them inspect it then tell you.....you could just need valve seals swapped which i think i have a set and thats not expensive to do. its the guides that cost money and the resurfacing/ cleaning


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

not to mention your overkill pcv pressure problem


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I just dont want my car out of commission for a long time you know.. 
Ill have Jesse see what he can figure out.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> I just dont want my car out of commission for a long time you know..
> Ill have Jesse see what he can figure out.


 Let me know. Rather have the car out for a week rather than have it happen again later


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

Will u post up your favorite pic with your roof basket on plz? And also can u get me the dimensions of it? Length width and depth. TIA got an idea.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

ThatA4T said:


> Will u post up your favorite pic with your roof basket on plz? And also can u get me the dimensions of it? Length width and depth. TIA got an idea.


 sorry didnt see this. 
I dont have the basket anymore but it was pretty much as wide as oem bars. no idea how long it was.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

In other news. Been driving my car a little bit more recently. 
Went to state college and car drove without any problems. 
And new wheels are on. Prob not everyones taste and some ppl will hate for sure. 
Photoshoot soon.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

u goin tmrw wes?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nah I dont think so. The only day Im scheduled to work in the next 4 days is tomorrow and I took 2 days out last week so I really could use the money. 

Def Dustoff and Staggered though.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

Last year you went to DoD and I didn't go. 

This year I decide to go because cars are cool and I miss them, but you aren't going now? 

Maybe next year :laugh: 

:beer:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

AEB A4 said:


> Last year you went to DoD and I didn't go.
> 
> This year I decide to go because cars are cool and I miss them, but you aren't going now?
> 
> ...


 I miss you hanging around here bud. If I glue a nice suit and some alligator kicks to the side of my car, will you come around more? :laugh:


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> I miss you hanging around here bud. If I glue a nice suit and some alligator kicks to the side of my car, will you come around more? :laugh:


 Why you know me so well? :laugh: 

Ill be back around soon I'm sure. Some things I would love to do to the Audi that requires more money than I have at the moment.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

AEB A4 said:


> Last year you went to DoD and I didn't go.
> 
> This year I decide to go because cars are cool and I miss them, but you aren't going now?
> 
> ...


 Hai guy :wave:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

AEB A4 said:


> Last year you went to DoD and I didn't go.
> 
> This year I decide to go because cars are cool and I miss them, but you aren't going now?
> 
> ...


 ugh I know man. Just not worth it for me to go this time unfortunatly. 
Come to Dustoff!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Wes text me a pic of your car/wheels!


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Of Marc gets a pic I better get a pic wes


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I wanna see these new wheels. Marc, you should forward me the picture


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

my phine is garbage haha. 
ill get some pictures soon :beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> my phine is garbage haha.
> ill get some pictures soon :beer:


 Tease. I wanna see what you've cooked up this time


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> my phine is garbage haha.
> ill get some pictures soon :beer:


 You've had some new wheels for how long? and you haven't posted any info on them yet….


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

They have been on since Wednesday. 
Hint. I had them for h2o last year...just a different look and fitment.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> They have been on since Wednesday.
> Hint. I had them for h2o last year...just a different look and fitment.


 Better fitment or worse? I thought your fitment was good on them last year.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

The vette wheels again? I can dig. 



fbm93 said:


> Went to a little vw bbq at a friends house. Maybe 10ish dubs in the driveway and few other cars.


 What tire size and spacers are you running in this pic? I got a set of these for next winter


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

post pics *****


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

MarcMiller said:


> Better fitment or worse? I thought your fitment was good on them last year.


 better 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> The vette wheels again? I can dig.
> 
> 
> 
> What tire size and spacers are you running in this pic? I got a set of these for next winter


 235/45 10 and 15mm spacers


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> 235/45 10 and 15mm spacers


 You must rub a lot in the front.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

yessir. winter wheels.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Im pretty sure that is Tom's BAT 1.8t S4.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

fbm93 said:


> Im pretty sure that is Tom's BAT 1.8t S4.


 Lol wat


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Lazer Viking said:


> Lol wat


 He has a thread in here. Name is like tojr


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Are those your old wheels


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Same kind, yes. My actually wheels..I dont think so. But maybe.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

Lazer Viking said:


> Lol wat


 That's a kid Dylan I know. Lives out.my way. He scored that thing when it was stock for 4500 aand its immaculate. He just added the wheels and st's


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry bro, but not feeling the rims at all 

Stance is on point tho


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

bronz said:


> Sorry bro, but not feeling the rims at all
> 
> Stance is on point tho


 He's had some dope wheels. I believe he only has these again for money reasons. Kids car needs other much needed tlc


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

bronz said:


> Sorry bro, but not feeling the rims at all
> 
> Stance is on point tho


 def not for everyone. but ive already had these wheels and wanted to do something different. 



tojr1088 said:


> He's had some dope wheels. I believe he only has these again for money reasons. Kids car needs other much needed tlc


 aint that the truth haha


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

I usually don't like black wheels, but with the black accents throughout the car I think they fit in. Plus the fitment is spot on :thumbup:


----------



## crazexr7 (Nov 10, 2011)

The black looks good in those pics. It really goes with the grille and the rack ... although I did like the twists the best.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Hell yea!  

Sh*t looks awesome, whats the latest gtf?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Good stuff wes :beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

I normally don't like black wheels at all, but the BBS CH's you had and now these wheels look really really good!!!!


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

what are the adapter sizes?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

that looks so gangster


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh yes I was just talking to jake about doing that with mine


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks to those who enjoy the black wheels like I do haha. 
Still need to be dialed in a little. Switch the pass. side wheels, lower the rear little more, and put replacement adapter on drivers rear. 



crazexr7 said:


> The black looks good in those pics. It really goes with the grille and the rack ... although I did like the twists the best.


 as did I 



NeedingAnAudi said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> Sh*t looks awesome, whats the latest gtf?


 Like 22.5 front and little under 23 rear. 



MarcMiller said:


> what are the adapter sizes?


 1.5" all around 



aledelic42 said:


> oh yes I was just talking to jake about doing that with mine


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

Call me crazy, but it would pull those wheels off so much better if the side skirts matched the valences?


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Call me crazy, but it would pull those wheels off so much better if the side skirts matched the valences?


 might be too much break up but ya never know


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> I normally don't like black wheels at all, but the BBS CH's you had and now these wheels look really really good!!!!


 This. :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

CoopaCoopaCoopa said:


> Call me crazy, but it would pull those wheels off so much better if the side skirts matched the valences?


 Too much work and money for $100 wheels 



thepirate said:


> This. :thumbup:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

Excited to to get this thing in my garage and running proper


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wes how well did your S4 lower door moldings line up? Same as stock?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wes how well did your S4 lower door moldings line up? Same as stock?


 Mine lined up good.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wicked, I found all 8 pieces locally for $60


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wicked, I found all 8 pieces locally for $60


 i'll give you 65$ for them


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha, pass.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

tojr1088 said:


> Excited to to get this thing in my garage and running proper


 haha you have no idea..feel like its going to detonate every time i drive it. 



.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wes how well did your S4 lower door moldings line up? Same as stock?


 umm the door ones lined up pretty well. the fender ones not as great as you have to kinda jimmy rig them to fit.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Wicked, I found all 8 pieces locally for $60


 thats dope :thumbup:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> haha you have no idea..feel like its going to detonate every time i drive it.
> 
> 
> 
> umm the door ones lined up pretty well. the fender ones not as great as you have to kinda jimmy rig them to fit.


 That is weird, because when I got the S4 fenders on I put the a4 rubber pieces and they fit perfectly.


----------



## StanTheCaddy (Oct 8, 2010)

Did you see your car in the April PVW? They have a few page article on OEM+ wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Dang Wes! Me and you got spotted in this month's PVW haha B5s are killin' it!


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Too much work and money for $100 wheels


Lazy ass! Only kidding. Wheels aside, I think black side skirts would look good :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Dang Wes! Me and you got spotted in this month's PVW haha B5s are killin' it!


haha oh shoot!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

In other news..think I blew my steering rach today  leaking like crazy, pump is humming, puddle on the ground.

But dropping my car off with Tom Randall to do the head rebuild for me :thumbup:
And picked up that issue of PVW today haha :beer:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> In other news..think I blew my steering rach today  leaking like crazy, pump is humming, puddle on the ground.
> 
> But dropping my car off with Tom Randall to do the head rebuild for me :thumbup:
> And picked up that issue of PVW today haha :beer:


:banghead:for the power steering rack


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Im sorry Wes. Doing a rack ****ing blows.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Steering rack done.
Took Tom like 2 hours. Quality :thumbup:

Head is at the machine shop and hopefully on the car by Friday..Dustoff Sunday.

In other news...I saw a random stock as **** b5 a4 with a euro bumper on it in front of the bar in Providence last night  **** was nuts


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Really? You need to follow him and take that bumper


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Really? You need to follow him and take that bumper


I took a picture on my phone but its too big of a piece of **** to upload or anything.
I yelled out whos car it was but nobody responded and i didnt have a pen and paper. It was silver too!


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)

my rack was bad... just kept topping off fluid till i pulled the engine haha new rack will go in before anything else so it will be cake


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

wes's car is totally ready for dustoff


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha never looked better!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

those wheels


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

oprah winfrey said:


> those wheels


id rock em if they were so cheap lol. they dont look bad in person at all.....but yea there vette wheels. whatcha gonna do


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

honestly...i think they are dope on my car. yolo


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Since all that **** is ripped apart anyways, you should tuck that bay


----------



## QuattroDriven (Aug 25, 2008)

Fbm 93, Looking good man!! I posted one of your photo's with your newish vette wheels on my FB, if u dont mind. All rights reserved brah. and captioned your Vortex username :laugh: :beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> honestly...i think they are dope on my car. yolo


hahahahaha ****in' YOLO.

i hear ya. i just hate black and sawblades, so when they're put together, i hate it twice as much. but i love you.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Nick leave Wes alone..we all go through Poorwhiteboyissues...

The blades dont look bad..your car kinda pulls it off with your mirrors and front grille imo

Glad shes getting fixed up good. Now you have no excuses not to come to every show!


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

says the guy with gottis :laugh:


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

oprah winfrey said:


> says the guy with gottis :laugh:


What gottis?! I have sawblades


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

son son you gonna be at dustoff with this pile of ****!!!!

:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

berg cup said:


> son son you gonna be at dustoff with this pile of ****!!!!
> 
> :heart:


if all goes right this pyle will be there...maybe with a for sale sign on it 

Do you have the mk1 still?


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

No for sale sign.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> if all goes right this pyle will be there...maybe with a for sale sign on it
> 
> Do you have the mk1 still?


i'll buy it


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

deal.
I got an environmental job and am thinking an avant on air would better suit my needs.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

you mean like... a c5 avant...


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

like a white b5 avant


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

that...


is okay.


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> deal.
> I got an environmental job and am thinking an avant on air would better suit my needs.


a bagged avant would "better suit my needs"......baha now thats a grown up matured statement right there :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

You know sometimes you grow up and say "I just need a dd lowrider in my life"


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

wes if you going to sell you car can I please buy the seats?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> You know sometimes you grow up and say "I just need a dd lowrider in my life"


 That's what I said…and did :laugh:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

no more mk1 

I been biulding this bucket......... 










see you sunday :wave:


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

*FV-QR*

thanks too my awesomeness wes's car just started up once again and ran minty......just putting the front bumper and skid plate on in the am.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

tojr1088 said:


> thanks too my awesomeness wes's car just started up once again and ran minty......just putting the front bumper and skid plate on in the am.


 Wanna give details on what all was fixed up? Also hell yea


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Wanna give details on what all was fixed up? Also hell yea


 he has been burning oil for over a year and recently started ticking badly. 

Valve guides wore out causing valve seals to fail and 4 valves stems to wear causing the noise. 

needed a full head job so everythings like new again and i did the timing belt again while we were at it. Oh and his power steering rack was blown we replaced that too


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Oh snap, I love me some maintenance. Hopefully this means the car is good to go for quite a while now


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> no more mk1
> 
> I been biulding this bucket.........
> 
> ...


 New build thread?


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

^^^X2 

I really liked his MKI:thumbup:


----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

biuld threads are so 2010/2011. 

its going in for paint soon and will be fast in the next few months. 

biuld thread done.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

berg cup said:


> biuld threads are so 2010/2011.
> 
> its going in for paint soon and will be fast in the next few months.
> 
> biuld thread done.


 haha. Well how am I suppose to keep up with it??? I know you have instagram all the kewl kids do these days. Follow me: christophernelson so we can keep in touch through photos.


----------



## werk (Jul 5, 2010)

gear said:


> wes if you going to sell you car can I please buy the seats?


 get in line lol


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry guys. I really couldnt sell my seats...feel like that kind of is the seller of the car unfortunatly.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

It is NOT easy finding a clean avant 
Found the perfect one but was sold Friday before I got a chance to call and make a deposit  

thinking about this one 
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/cto/2985870484.html


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

That looks like a nice avant!! Can't wait to see a new project. 

Just like everyone else, I'd love to have the seats/door cards and S4 upper interior.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

B5 is now with the new owner..its been a fun ride and I will miss that car for sure.

But its time for a new project 

Cant find a clean avant though...might look at one with 230k on it haha


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> B5 is now with the new owner..its been a fun ride and I will miss that car for sure.
> 
> But its time for a new project
> 
> Cant find a clean avant though...might look at one with 230k on it haha


I posted one in your status on fb. It is in Chicago though.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Damn man little sorry to hear you sold it. What wheels did you sell it with?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sold the car with the black vette wheels.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Hopefully the new owner will take as much pride in the car as you did.


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## berg cup (Feb 20, 2006)

Im not happy you sold it.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

Shame. Loved the car. Hope you find a nice avant :beer::beer:


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

since the b5 was silver...

http://providence.craigslist.org/ctd/3011568539.html


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Its auto..we're not all pussies


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

it's obvious wes has gotten too old to be able to shift


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

wes I hope you get that c5. and then swap over some of the reddish c5 interior like you did with your b5's interior
black interior looks good too but you know you want this


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

thepirate said:


> Hopefully the new owner will take as much pride in the car as you did.


Hes young but his face lit up when he saw the car so I think the car will be alright 
As long as the new owner is happy then I am happy.



oprah winfrey said:


> it's obvious wes has gotten too old to be able to shift


This.

If I cant find a clean B5 avant like real soon then I might be stepping out of the B5 game for a minute 

Tuesday im going to look at a t-red GLI.....


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Mk4 kids :facepalm:






 jk.


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

regardless what you buy, we still love ya! :thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

:heart:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Love you more with a b5 tho


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

99.5blacka4 said:


> regardless what you buy, we still love ya! :thumbup:


Unless its a mk4


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha gee thanks guys


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I wonder how my car is doing....

And im picking up a GLI tomorrow...Tornado Red and bone stock.
I will update what I do with the car in this thread still....because im still Lookin' Pretty :beer::heart:


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

We officially hate you now


----------



## ThatA4T (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gli is still unregistered and high as fukc :banghead: 

Been doing odds and ends like timing belt kit(Tom did a great job as usual), monster mats, exhaust hanger..other maint. odds and ends. 

Hopefully B&G coils and wheels by the end of the week if I play my cards right. Then roll fenders, cut sway out, motor mount spacers, frame notch. 

Mk4's arent as easy to slam :thumbdown:


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

does this mean i can now start using your thread for pic testing agian :laugh: 
i feel very very sad that you let the b5 go and you have gone.....fwd  
BUT i do understand i have had a few lingering thoughts myself about getting something else however the only thing that comes to mind is an s4 hahahhahahaha:heart:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haha yeah tell me about it. Idk a gli is easy enough to sell if I really don't like it. Should b a good commuter car with that 6th gear though.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

What did you pay for it?


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

best mk4 you could choose, other than a blue 20th:heart:


----------



## SlimQuattro (May 15, 2008)

Awd swap :laugh:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Marc, I paid $6200. So I could easily make a profit on this if I wanted.


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> Marc, I paid $6200. So I could easily make a profit on this if I wanted.


Not bad at all Wes.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

waiting on a friend to edit a few pics of the "glee"

notch and motor mount spacers are needed bad.


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hahahahaha that's why we call my girlfriends GLI:thumbup:


Interested to see where you take this car, but I was kinda hoping you'd get something more interesting....for lack of a better term.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

not doing anything crazy...just a lowered gli

doing alot of commuting until october. so the plan is to sell after october haha.

still itching for a bagged avant.


----------



## oprah winfrey (Oct 1, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm bagged avants


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

Well if that's the case! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> not doing anything crazy...just a lowered gli
> 
> doing alot of commuting until october. so the plan is to sell after october haha.
> 
> still itching for a bagged avant.


I'll sell ya one.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> I'll sell ya one.


:sly::what:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wRek said:


> I'll sell ya one.


haha how much shipped?


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

wRek said:


> I'll sell ya one.


Sorry Wes but let's trade my sedan for your avant


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

fbm93 said:


>


Best stage of my car...I mean look how tuff it is! eace:


----------



## raphb0y (May 14, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Best stage of my car...I mean look how tuff it is! eace:


:drooooooool:

hows the mk4 coming along man?!


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Best stage of my car...I mean look how tuff it is! eace:


Yes we know your *EX*- a4 was awesome. Too bad it's gone forever


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

But like I still want an avant because...


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Why no GLI front lip?! Thats my fav part


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

MarcMiller said:


> Why no GLI front lip?! Thats my fav part


Looks like a textured gli lip to me. 

Love the Klutch wheels Wes!


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Looks like a textured gli lip to me.
> 
> Love the Klutch wheels Wes!


its a 4motion lip


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yup Tom is right. 4 motion lip.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

You know you want a gli mk4 wagen


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

You need an S4 avant.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I'd love one,Chris. More money than I feel like spending on a car. Purchase and maintenance costs.


----------



## D3ZAudi (Dec 19, 2011)

fbm93 said:


> Best stage of my car...I mean look how tuff it is! eace:


I just picked p a set of the same rims for my avant, what size adapters where you using? That fitment was dope!


----------



## tojr1088 (Feb 25, 2009)

D3ZAudi said:


> I just picked p a set of the same rims for my avant, what size adapters where you using? That fitment was dope!


"rims"


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

haha yeah but 38mm all around


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I would like to shoot a deer this november...and would also like to put it in the back of an avant as well


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

Are you going to h2o?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

gear said:


> Are you going to h2o?


yes sir. hopefully with a for sale sign on the gli


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Few pics of the glee. Should be for sale just after h20 once I get new skirts on there. eace:


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

What are you selling it for??


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

You better sell that and buy this

http://www.audizine.com/classifieds/showproduct.php?product=76977&title=01-a4-avant-1-8tqm&cat=64


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm gonna say the faster counterpart of the b5 a4? maybe a c6 something or other? 

:thumbup:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Nope!
b5 a4 avant and a motorcycle


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

You need this in your life.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

^me too.


----------



## CoopaCoopaCoopa (Apr 25, 2009)

fbm93 said:


> Nope!
> b5 a4 avant and a motorcycle


 did you say a4 avant and a moto?... he he he


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

I need you in my life, Mr. Gear  

Im taking the motorcycle training class right after h2o and hopefully will have a bike soon after. Id like to get one already bobbed and then i can change things up over the winter. Just want something kind of cool already that I can whip around for like a month before its too cold.


----------



## gear (Mar 15, 2008)

You will probably ride through the cold the first year it's too exciting to give up. I rose all year round the first year


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> I need you in my life, Mr. Gear
> 
> Im taking the motorcycle training class right after h2o and hopefully will have a bike soon after. Id like to get one already bobbed and then i can change things up over the winter. Just want something kind of cool already that I can whip around for like a month before its too cold.


 silly


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

You can buy my Avant and drive it across the country. :thumbup: 

I can't even drive it thanks to my work injuries.


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

wRek said:


> You can buy my Avant and drive it across the country. :thumbup:
> 
> I can't even drive it thanks to my work injuries.


 What happened??


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

thepirate said:


> What happened??


A coworker wasn't paying enough attention while driving a 10-ton forklift that weighs 36,000 lbs. He backed up too quickly and turned right into me while I was facing away from him doing my job. He ran over my legs. Crushed a lot of stuff in my left foot, heel, ankle, lower leg. Also tore some stuff in my right calf. I now spend a majority of my time in bed. He failed his drug test after and got fired. 

I don't wanna screw up his thread though so if anyone has questions you can message me on here. 
I have gross photos of my foot after surgery and stuff. Haha


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

wRek said:


> A coworker wasn't paying enough attention while driving a 10-ton forklift that weighs 36,000 lbs. He backed up too quickly and turned right into me while I was facing away from him doing my job. He ran over my legs. Crushed a lot of stuff in my left foot, heel, ankle, lower leg. Also tore some stuff in my right calf. I now spend a majority of my time in bed. He failed his drug test after and got fired.
> 
> I don't wanna screw up his thread though so if anyone has questions you can message me on here.
> I have gross photos of my foot after surgery and stuff. Haha


Thats crazy dude. I hope you have a speedy amd successfull recovery.  :beer:


----------



## wRek (Apr 28, 2004)

fbm93 said:


> Thats crazy dude. I hope you have a speedy amd successfull recovery.  :beer:


Thanks man I appreciate that!

I hope to see you in an avant by later this year.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

fbm93 said:


> And my friend Beth took this at the hotel...Rad


bumping this cause i was thinking about the b5 last night and h2o is coming up :thumbup::beer:


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

One of my favorites, hands down!


----------



## aledelic42 (Jul 28, 2008)

we should do drugs on the beach together again


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

colinisneat said:


> One of my favorites, hands down!


some day ill be back 



aledelic42 said:


> we should do drugs on the beach together again


YES. Im going for the whole week.


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

aledelic42 said:


> we should do drugs on the beach together again


Now I really wish I was going


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

.Drama. said:


> Now I really wish I was going


Just go.


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

aledelic42 said:


> we should do drugs on the beach together again


duuuuuuuude :thumbup: yes


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

birth control said:


> duuuuuuuude :thumbup: yes


@jibbinforalivin
dont be a pusey and come for the whole week


----------



## MarcMiller (Sep 22, 2010)

fbm93 said:


> bumping this cause i was thinking about the b5 last night and h2o is coming up :thumbup::beer:


love itopcorn:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

h2o coming up.
hope to see all my homies again :heart::beer:


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

Holy thread bump! Also I'm out for h2o this year


----------



## birth control (Jan 17, 2007)

fbm93 said:


> h2o coming up.
> hope to see all my homies again :heart::beer:


:laugh::laugh::laugh::wave::wave::wave::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> Holy thread bump! Also I'm out for h2o this year


Bummer dude, why?!


----------



## .Drama. (Jul 8, 2010)

Got excited when I saw the bump, then got really sad again when I didn't see a b5


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

this thread bump was an ultimate tease!


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hopefully someday ill be back in a b5. But to keep it car content. Heres some pics of my b4 I had last year.


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

What do you have now?


----------



## colinisneat (Jul 30, 2008)

i love those passat's, it looked good at H2O.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

NeedingAnAudi said:


> What do you have now?


I have a 337 gti now. Someday I'll have someone take real photos of it.


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hope to see friends at h2o!! If you see me beep wave whatever 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeedingAnAudi (Feb 3, 2011)

I'll see ya there


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Passat > MK4


----------

